# Thought for the day



## nioka (21 March 2007)

I have a son in law who often Emails me a thought for the day. Some are simple, some are great some are both. Todays simply said " Improvise, adapt and overcome." 
This could be a topic for a new thread. Any suggestions?


----------



## constable (21 March 2007)

*Re: Thought for the day.*

My little calendar's thought for the day "Experience is the art of not making the same mistake too many times"


----------



## numbercruncher (21 March 2007)

If it walks like a Duck, And Talks like a Duck, Then its probably a Duck.


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> I have a son in law who often Emails me a thought for the day. Some are simple, some are great some are both. Todays simply said " Improvise, adapt and overcome."
> This could be a topic for a new thread. Any suggestions?



I think I saw this in some dodgy Army presentation once. 

'To win without fighting is best'. Sun Tsu. 

Brings up all sorts of thoughts.

Isn't there a quote thread? Or is this different.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

One on ABC the other day .. Virginia Trioli  - to Anthony Green I think... "so are you saying that people are becoming more individual, more inclined not to follow the pack?"
"yes exactly"
"well I don't know about the rest, but I'm not!!"   
(larfs). - she's quite a wit that one


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

example of diplomatic understatement :-Time magazine, Verbatim 







> "we're talking about behaviour that is unbecoming of a diplomat"
> ...
> Zehavit BenHillel, Israeli Foreign Ministry spokesperson, on Tsuriel Raphael, Israel's ambassador to El Salvador, who was recalled after reportedly being found by police drunk, naked and wearing bondage gear in the yard of his embassy residence.



 
lol, trouble with tsuriel, couple of drinks and his diplomatic skills slip fractionally.


----------



## nioka (24 March 2007)

Here is a thought


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 March 2007)

lol - beauty nioka  - and puts into perspective the practicality of the option discussed elsewhere where earthlings would try to escape the camanity of the sun dying (5 billion years?) by somehow going somewhere else ?? (but where , and how far, and at what speed, and... lol - we'd better get started if we're gonna make it  in time to retire lol.


----------



## nioka (25 March 2007)

The one thing that unites all human beings,regardless of age,gender,religion,economic status or ethnic background, is that, deep down inside,
WE ALL BELIEVE THAT WE ARE ABOVE AVERAGE DRIVERS.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 March 2007)

For one thing to live...another thing must die.


Nioka...if Antares is 15th biggest then how big is 1st?


----------



## nioka (25 March 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Nioka...if Antares is 15th biggest then how big is 1st?




Your guess is as good as mine. If I get to go there and back I'll let you know. I'm suprised there is any space left up there after seeing this.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 March 2007)

nioka said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. If I get to go there and back I'll let you know. I'm suprised there is any space left up there after seeing this.



and let's not have any Uranus jokes  .
I mean, let's keep this Sirius ok!!


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> and let's not have any Uranus jokes  .
> I mean, let's keep this Sirius ok!!




O.K. .... then how big is Uranus 2020.

Watch out in the stock picking comp. `cause we`re comin` over the top of ya.


----------



## wayneL (25 March 2007)

nioka said:


> The one thing that unites all human beings,regardless of age,gender,religion,economic status or ethnic background, is that, deep down inside,
> WE ALL BELIEVE THAT WE ARE ABOVE AVERAGE DRIVERS.



Well in WA, all drivers are below average.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 March 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Watch out in the stock picking comp. `cause we`re comin` over the top of ya.



lol - thought for the day - the judge handing down his verdict (youngster caught for minor pot smoking matter)  .. draws two circles...
"see the big circle, that's the size of your brain before you smoke pot; and see the little circle, that's the size after"..

and if you mess around with trafficking, see the little circle? that's the size of Uranus before you go to jail, and; see the big circle? .. "

as for the tipping comp
a) can anyone catch stockmaster
b) just wish I was still on FMG in reality 
c) maybe there should be more "points" for betting on a $17 stock rather than a $0.15 stock ? - notice how I diplomatically avoided the word "penny dreadful"?


----------



## coyotte (25 March 2007)

From letters to the editor in the weekend Australian:

The writer is referring to the war in Iraq -- but I thought how applicable to those that "loss chase" or try and "average down"

Quote:

As a cadet officer at Duntroon, I was taught the principle of "*never reinforce failure*" as it would surely lead to a greater defeat.  

Unquote

Love it!

Cheers


----------



## rub92me (26 March 2007)

Confucius say: He who walks behind bus will get exhausted.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 March 2007)

He also said man who walk sideways through airport turnstile most likely going to BANGKOK 
Not a serious thought for the day but hey ill post on joke thread next time cheers. bye


----------



## nioka (26 March 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> He also said man who walk sideways through airport turnstile most likely going to BANGKOK
> Not a serious thought for the day but hey ill post on joke thread next time cheers. bye




Who said it had to be serious ? I'd hate to think all our thoughts had to be serious.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 March 2007)

Francois Rabelais 1495 to 1553 - on his deathbed...
"the farce is finished. I go to seek a vast perhaps."

PS "a skeptic is a person who would ask God for his ID card" 

 Winston Churchill ... "I always avoid prophesying beforehand - because it is much better policy to prophesy after the event has already taken place".

Winston Churchill ... "It is a good thing for an uneducated man to read books of quotations"


----------



## constable (26 March 2007)

Another pearl of wisdom....Children have never been good at listening to their elders, but they have never failed to imitate them.
Reminds me of my 16 year old drinking the milk straight from the carton( such a heathen)!


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2007)

nioka said:


> Here is a thought




Nioka matey.....after seeing the earth in perspective thing I felt completely devoid of care for anybody/anything.I felt that nothing matters anymore.

The phone rang and I returned (in my mind) to seeing everyone in a conditioned (except hindsight 2020 ) state.

As conditioned as I am in mind too I suppose.

If I lived my life the way I felt at that moment it probably wouldn`t be a life as a human being. 

Thank you Nioka....simply humbling.


----------



## nomore4s (26 March 2007)

nioka said:


> The one thing that unites all human beings,regardless of age,gender,religion,economic status or ethnic background, is that, deep down inside,
> WE ALL BELIEVE THAT WE ARE ABOVE AVERAGE DRIVERS.




lol, how true


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 March 2007)

constable said:


> Reminds me of my 16 year old drinking the milk straight from the carton( such a heathen)!



 lol, that in turn reminds me ... my brother as a 5 year old used to be sent down to the corner shop to fetch the daily milk in a billy (bulk milk in a small town).  Used to take the dog along as company.  (he loved that dog ) Neighbour just around the corner told my mum years later, he used to give the dog a healthy drink on the way home.


----------



## nioka (28 March 2007)

A vision without the ability to execute is probably a hallucination.( Well it may as well be one anyway)


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

I wonder what these girls were told when they posed for this photo? - (it's an ad on http://ninemsn.com.au/ )
probably told it was for a toothpaste ad, lol  
Almost looks like something out of Monty Python - Can see Michael Palin .... "I'll have two Lusts and a Like thanks!."

Lol, or for that matter Chaser's War .  Anyone see them ordering ice creams at Wendy's ? lol . "I'll have a 'Gee but I'd like to have it off with the Wendy's salesgirl'  on a cone thanks"


----------



## TheAbyss (29 March 2007)

Just remember, Don't take life too seriously, no one gets out alive!

Some would say that Earth is the insane asylum for the rest of the universe.

And dont forget he who dies with the most toys is nonetheless DEAD.

Then there is the fact that whilst a picture is worth a thousand words, it uses up three thousand times the memory. Whilst we are on computers the original point and click interface was a Smith & Wesson.

Also dont forget context after all a plate of bacon and eggs is a day's work for a chicken but a lifetime commitment for a pig.

Just a few one liners tagged together for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

http://www.dribbleglass.com/Jokes/homer-simpson.htm

English? Who needs that? I'm never going to England.    (homer simpson)

(and good ones Abyss lol)


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

The answer is D'oh-in in the Wind  (Homer)


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 September 2007)

I love deadlines.  I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.   ... Adams


----------



## noirua (7 September 2007)

Everything is made of atoms!   What are atoms made of?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (7 September 2007)

noirua said:


> Everything is made of atoms!   What are atoms made of?




Baby atoms  I dont know


----------



## disarray (7 September 2007)

noirua said:


> Everything is made of atoms!   What are atoms made of?






> Atoms are composed of particles called protons, electrons and neutrons. Protons carry a positive electrical charge, electrons carry a negative electrical charge and neutrons carry no electrical charge at all. The protons and neutrons cluster together in the central part of the atom, called the nucleus, and the electrons 'orbit' the nucleus. A particular atom will have the same number of protons and electrons and most atoms have at least as many neutrons as protons.
> 
> Protons and neutrons are both composed of other particles called quarks and gluons. Protons contain two 'up' quarks and one 'down' quark while neutrons contain one 'up' quark and two 'down' quarks. The gluons are responsible for binding the quarks to one another.




well might you ask where gluons and quarks come from? current theory suggest they are spontaneously created when conditions enable them to be created. not that that they come out of nowhere, they are actually always there in a subatomic soup of sort, they just don't exist until the conditions are right for them to come into existence.

from the micro to the macro, nature is following a plan.


----------



## Happy (7 September 2007)

Solar system resembles atomic structure with centre and orbiting electrons.

In principle, quite similar to what the pictures are, one on minute scale other grand.


----------



## nioka (7 September 2007)

Good to see this thread back with the posters.A good time to remember that the smallest deed is greater than the grandest intention.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2007)

nioka said:


> Good to see this thread back with the posters.A good time to remember that the smallest deed is greater than the grandest intention.




Unless the grandest intention immediately becomes a deed.


----------



## noirua (10 September 2007)

What goes up, must come down, unless it goes, round and round and comes out where.


----------



## Junior (10 September 2007)

Fools give you reasons, wise men never try.
- OSCAR HAMMERSTEIN II


----------



## nioka (10 September 2007)

Do your little bit of good wherever you are. It's those little bits of good put together that overwhelm the world. (Desmond Tutu.)


----------



## noirua (11 September 2007)

nioka said:


> Do your little bit of good wherever you are. It's those little bits of good put together that overwhelm the world. (Desmond Tutu.)




It's doing little bits of bad, wherever they are,  that put together, does overwhelm the world, unfortunately. (noirua)


----------



## Happy (11 September 2007)

Even explosives can be little bit of good or little bit of bad depending on what we use it for, or sometimes merely just on interpretation of the reason for use.


----------



## noirua (11 September 2007)

Somethings you can guess at; somethings make you sad; somethings need experience; and somethings are just bad.


----------



## nioka (11 September 2007)

"The world is run by very intelligent people who are having us on,,,,,,, or by imbeciles who really mean what they say."


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 September 2007)

Just some handy websites for international stuff .. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Latin_phrases_(full)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_phrases
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Greek_phrases
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_German_expressions_in_English
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Transwiki:List_of_Spanish_expressions_in_common_English


----------



## noirua (12 September 2007)

One day markets are down and the next they're on the way up. 
Fear grasps us by the throat and forces us down and then, let's go and up we pop.


----------



## noirua (14 September 2007)

When markets descend into a dark tunnel, often there are lights, just sitting there, shining in the darkness. Fools see the tunnels end and buy stock and the clever guy collects them up and sells them at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## noirua (15 September 2007)

An appeaser is a person who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last.


----------



## Julia (15 September 2007)

noirua said:


> An appeaser is a person who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last.




Maybe that person is also an optimist?


----------



## nioka (15 September 2007)

Julia said:


> Maybe that person is also an optimist?




I would say a pessimist. An optimist would not consider being eaten in the first place.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

I've got a mate who's both 
an appeaser
and
an optimist 

every time he sees a girl go past he says under his breath
"gee but I'd like appeaser that" 



> "The optimist proclaims that we live in the best of all possible worlds;
> and the pessimist fears this is true."  Irving Caesar


----------



## Julia (15 September 2007)

nioka said:


> I would say a pessimist. An optimist would not consider being eaten in the first place.




Well in that case your pessimist is hardly a realist!


----------



## nioka (21 September 2007)

If you think you're gunna do it and say you're gunna do it, BLOODY WELL DO IT.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2007)

Some Gurdjieff...



> Are we able to say for instance that life is governed by a group of conscious people? Where are they? Who are they?
> 
> We see exactly the opposite: that life is governed by those who are the least conscious, by those who are most asleep.




and



> Are we able to say that aspirations towards unity, towards unification, can be observed in life?
> 
> Nothing of the kind of course. We only see new divisions, new hostility, new misunderstandings.


----------



## nioka (23 September 2007)

Before you ask a mate for a loan ask yourself which one you need most.


----------



## nioka (24 September 2007)

If you are not happy with the way you make a quid it will never get you anywhere.( from "A bushies guide to life")


----------



## josh_in_a_box (24 September 2007)

Manage your fears, then you can manage your thoughts; manage your thoughts,  then you can manage your life; manage your life, and your on your way to your destination.


----------



## Julia (24 September 2007)

josh_in_a_box said:


> Manage your fears, then you can manage your thoughts; manage your thoughts,  then you can manage your life; manage your life, and your on your way to your destination.




I like that, Josh.
What do you think is the best way to manage fears?


----------



## josh_in_a_box (24 September 2007)

Thanks, I think that sums up alot of my belief.  I think the best way to manage fear is to face fear and understand what it does to you. I'm still struggling with it, but hey..one step at a time.


----------



## Julia (24 September 2007)

josh_in_a_box said:


> Thanks, I think that sums up alot of my belief.  I think the best way to manage fear is to face fear and understand what it does to you. I'm still struggling with it, but hey..one step at a time.




Agree, Josh.  A great book is "Feel the Fear and Do it Anyway" by Susan Jeffers.  It has been around for a long time now, but for someone who hasn't conquered fear it can be a life changing read.
All the best.
Julia


----------



## josh_in_a_box (24 September 2007)

thanks very much for that julia, will def be on my next shopping list
regards
-Josh


----------



## nioka (4 October 2007)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## brilliantmichael (4 October 2007)

_Many shall be restored that now are fallen, and many shall fall that now are in honour._


----------



## >Apocalypto< (4 October 2007)

all i can think today is



ARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## explod (4 October 2007)

Trade_It said:


> all i can think today is
> 
> 
> 
> ARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG




Maybe there is something in that.  There is a text on Metaphysics which starts with a chapter on the potential of a rock, the possiblities are endless.

To know, is a great gift, to use it, is  the way towards success.


----------



## nioka (6 October 2007)

When I was 6 I thought my parents knew everything.
When I was 12 I began to have doubts.
When I was 18 I knew they really didn't know much at all.
When I was 24 I began to have doubts.
When I was 30 I began to realise that they didn't know everything but they knew a lot more than I did and if I listened to them I could learn more and hopefully teach my 6 yearold enough that by the time he reached 18 he did not think that I really did not know much at all.


----------



## josh_in_a_box (6 October 2007)

nioka said:


> When I was 6 I thought my parents knew everything.
> When I was 12 I began to have doubts.
> When I was 18 I knew they really didn't know much at all.
> When I was 24 I began to have doubts.
> When I was 30 I began to realise that they didn't know everything but they knew a lot more than I did and if I listened to them I could learn more and hopefully teach my 6 yearold enough that by the time he reached 18 he did not think that I really did not know much at all.




I like that.  not that i will ever admit it to my folks


----------



## nioka (9 October 2007)

Fools gold you find at the end of the rainbow. The good stuff you find along the way.


----------



## noirua (9 October 2007)

On and on we go and can never reach the end. Therefore, there can be no end and therefore, there was no beginning.


----------



## rub92me (9 October 2007)

Some girls will. Some girls won't. Some girls need a lotta lovin' and some girls don't. Oops, wrong thread. :


----------



## explod (9 October 2007)

noirua said:


> On and on we go and can never reach the end. Therefore, there can be no end and therefore, there was no beginning.




That's cool, reminds me of the dust in the universe (another thread) where the NASA Scientist explains that the right mixes of dust from the universe in the right conditions becomes organic and we rise.   In ritual we are told that we come from dust and to dust we will return.

So dust has been allways perhaps, and we are immortal because it will recycle over and over.   Ahhhh  too deep late in the day, cant' think anymore


----------



## Pat (9 October 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Baby atoms  I dont know






disarray said:


> well might you ask where gluons and quarks come from? current theory suggest they are spontaneously created when conditions enable them to be created. not that that they come out of nowhere, they are actually always there in a subatomic soup of sort, they just don't exist until the conditions are right for them to come into existence.
> 
> from the micro to the macro, nature is following a plan.



To keep it simple, tiny bits/packets of energy. Everything is made from energy.

But what is energy? With out all the mumble jumble that is.
I don't know.


----------



## noirua (11 October 2007)

explod said:


> That's cool, reminds me of the dust in the universe (another thread) where the NASA Scientist explains that the right mixes of dust from the universe in the right conditions becomes organic and we rise.   In ritual we are told that we come from dust and to dust we will return.
> 
> So dust has been allways perhaps, and we are immortal because it will recycle over and over.   Ahhhh  too deep late in the day, cant' think anymore





A quote from from T.S. Eliot:  "Between the idea And the reality, Between the motion And the act, false the shadow"


----------



## Red Fatboy (11 October 2007)

Thought I knew all the answers,till the passage of time changed all the questions.


----------



## nioka (11 October 2007)

It's a good thing to listen to your body. (You don't have to believe everything it tells you.)


----------



## noirua (19 October 2007)

***Failure is not in falling down, it's in staying down***


----------



## kgee (19 October 2007)

A recent favorite of mine

" Security is mostly a superstition. It does not exist in nature, nor do the children of men as a whole experience it. Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. Life is either a daring adventure or nothing."

-Hellen Keller


----------



## brilliantmichael (19 October 2007)

To have any hope of winning, first you must be prepared to lose.


----------



## brilliantmichael (19 October 2007)

Another gem from Sterling Hayden:

_To be truly challenging, a voyage, like a life, must rest on a firm foundation of financial unrest. Otherwise, you are doomed to a routine traverse, the kind known to yachtsmen who play with their boats at sea... cruising, it is called. Voyaging belongs to seamen, and to the wanderers of the world who cannot, or will not, fit in. If you are contemplating a voyage and you have the means, abandon the venture until your fortunes change. Only then will you know what the sea is all about. I've always wanted to sail to the south seas, but I can't afford it." What these men can't afford is not to go. They are enmeshed in the cancerous discipline of security. And in the worship of security we fling our lives beneath the wheels of routine - and before we know it our lives are gone. What does a man need - really need? A few pounds of food each day, heat and shelter, six feet to lie down in - and some form of working activity that will yield a sense of accomplishment. That's all - in the material sense, and we know it. But we are brainwashed by our economic system until we end up in a tomb beneath a pyramid of time payments, mortgages, preposterous gadgetry, playthings that divert our attention for the sheer idiocy of the charade. The years thunder by, The dreams of youth grow dim where they lie caked in dust on the shelves of patience. Before we know it, the tomb is sealed. Where, then, lies the answer? In choice. Which shall it be: bankruptcy of purse or bankruptcy of life? _


----------



## kgee (19 October 2007)

or-to have any chance of winning, you gotta believe you have a chance of winning?
Really like that last quote....forgive my ignorance but who is Sterling Hayden?


----------



## brilliantmichael (19 October 2007)

kgee said:


> or-to have any chance of winning, you gotta believe you have a chance of winning?
> Really like that last quote....forgive my ignorance but who is Sterling Hayden?




Glad you asked! He was an American actor. Search wikipedia if you're interested. I'm currently reading his autobiography, 'Wanderer'. Fascinating philosophical and spiritual views totally different to our money-worshipping society today.....


----------



## spartn (19 October 2007)

_If you wish to forever live in peace, than you must be forever prepared for war!_

Sun Tsu. Art of war.


----------



## noirua (21 October 2007)

There are those who are genuine followers of a particular sport, the true fans.

There are those who turn up at a particular sport when it looks like a major trophy is about to be won. They are "Jubilation Junkees".


----------



## noirua (27 October 2007)

The people who will get really burned are those who hang on the longest. Very often, they are the ones who were last in and can least afford it.

Archbishop of Dublin, Paul Cullen in 1848, when he forecast the British Railway shares collapse.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2007)

"Any fool can criticize, condemn and complain and most fools do"

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 October 2007)

they say money doesn't buy happiness, but I wouldn't mind being miserable for a while


----------



## noirua (30 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> they say money doesn't buy happiness, but I wouldn't mind being miserable for a while




...and the rest of us will spend it for you. We won't thank you as we'll be so miserable spending it. Some will be sent to Joe Blow for running ASF so well and he'll be so miserable as well.  

Why am I feeling so miserable not having the money, 2020?


----------



## noirua (30 October 2007)

"Never flinch, never weary, never despair"

Winston Churchill


----------



## noirua (5 November 2007)

Before you take a persons advice, see what their advice has done for them.


----------



## explod (5 November 2007)

You dont' look for it till it is lost, then too late necessity becomes the Mother of invention


----------



## noirua (6 November 2007)

Are you curved of thought or straight lined. Do you go round in circles or carry straight on forever. Do or die or a no hoper - you decide my friend, you know.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2007)

Direction is the most important attainment in life, however, being misled into taking the wrong direction can be a death sentence.


----------



## nioka (7 November 2007)

In an election period maybe it is time to bring back "It's not what your country can do for you but what can you do for your country".


----------



## noirua (7 November 2007)

nioka said:


> In an election period maybe it is time to bring back "It's not what your country can do for you but what can you do for your country".




Yes indeed!  They say of top people in Government "They Never Know When To Go".


----------



## noirua (7 November 2007)

Advice before marriage:  Husband should think "Do I make her happy?", Wife should think "Do I make him happy?".
Meet and ask her "Do I make you Happy?" and she asks "Do I make you happy?".
If both cannot answer a quick and definite "YES", then, "DON'T GET MARRIED!"


----------



## noirua (8 November 2007)

If the irresistible force meets the immovable object, what then for transgression?

If space is curved, what is the extent of its curvilinear?


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (8 November 2007)

A tree doesnt think its a tree, it is a tree.......

thats deep


----------



## nioka (8 November 2007)

I want to be what I was when I wanted to be what I am now.


----------



## Dukey (8 November 2007)

noirua said:


> If the irresistible force meets the immovable object, what then for transgression?
> 
> If space is curved, what is the extent of its curvilinear?




If space is curved and looking at the stars - billions of light-years away - is effectively like looking back in time.... is it possible that somewhere up there - we are viewing an image of a super-ancient historical version of our own solar system/galaxy etc. (which has been bent and twisted through aeons of space/time - and was in a different place anyway)??????????    

---------------
Original thought for the day was....

I See Red I See Red I See Red ... Slpit Enz


----------



## ithatheekret (8 November 2007)

Today is the tomorrow we were worrying about yesterday ..........


----------



## noirua (8 November 2007)

God is great, but, how great are they who feel they speak the word of god, or, how great would they like to be by name dropping, or, how pathetic ???

God is great, but, is god really on the side of those who seek war, seek to maim and kill, or, those who seek to govern in his name, or, seek to subject under their will in the name of god, or, create religions to promise life after death, maybe, just maybe, God is god and not power or religion ?????


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 November 2007)

Help a person, plant, animal or thing that is experiencing  difficulties through no fault of their own.


----------



## nioka (10 November 2007)

ithatheekret said:


> Today is the tomorrow we were worrying about yesterday ..........




Never put off until tomorrow something you could do today and should have done yesterday.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2007)

If you go round and round in life, was there no point in a  beginning and therefore a pointless end.


----------



## Dukey (13 November 2007)

noirua said:


> If you go round and round in life, was there no point in a  beginning and therefore a pointless end.




'stop and smell the roses'.....
or
'enjoy the journey'.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2007)

Give a little help and say, "You owe me nothing, do the same for someone else in your life, and the debt is repaid."


----------



## pickle1 (14 November 2007)

nothing is impossible,make a square circle ..any truth the rumour a.c.t.u. may whip the hat around ,for the comrades in peru.(in a novel way?)..


----------



## noirua (16 November 2007)

If you haven't made it by the time you'r 38 you never will!


----------



## noirua (16 November 2007)

Those who try hard and do their best get the sack like all the rest.


----------



## noirua (17 November 2007)

Is it best to be poor and be forced to work hard, at any job, to feed and clothe your family?  
Is it best to be self sufficient and be able to do what you want and to hell with the rest?
Is it best to cheat and lie, break the law, not get caught, feed and clothe the family and be held in high asteem by all?
Is it best to give your life to a cause and the cause be your life and you give your all?
Is it best in giving your life to the cause and the cause be your life and this despite the cause being lost and still continue with the cause?
Is it best if you find yourself on the roundabout of life, to jump off, leave, and ne'er be seen again?


----------



## noirua (18 November 2007)

What is eternity?  There is a large planet, one thousand times larger than the planet Earth and once every 10,000 years a little bird arrives and brushes its wings against it. When all of that planet is worn away, eternity will have hardly yet begun.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (19 November 2007)

""That which is yours will always return. That which you take will always be taken from you.""


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (19 November 2007)

'U dont get rich selling'


----------



## noirua (20 November 2007)

There are five main fences in life: 1) Moderation in all things.  2) Never take short cuts.  3) Never give up.  4) Never look back.  5). Never procrastinate.


----------



## noirua (21 November 2007)

noirua said:


> There are five main fences in life: 1) Moderation in all things.  2) Never take short cuts.  3) Never give up.  4) Never look back.  5). Never procrastinate.




Having jumped the five fences everyday and finding yourself charging ahead "don't get ahead of yourself."


----------



## noirua (22 November 2007)

...only three people, I remember, saw it, to spend their time advising others on their spendthrift ways. One died fishing in Canada, the next slipped on a wet manhole cover whilst out running and died from head injuries and the last committed suicide by throwing himself off a cliff.


----------



## noirua (26 November 2007)

Question: Do you walk up steps one or two at a time? Answer: Three if I can.


----------



## Hakkers14 (26 November 2007)

This is my cousin's favourite quotation. Think i'm starting to understand it!

Give me a lever long enough and a place to stand, and I can move the world. - Archimedes


power of leverage. in ALL contexts. cheers


----------



## noirua (27 November 2007)

The lowest of the lowest of the low, are equal to, the highest of the highest of the high.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2007)

Never walk along any road, IF, there is a bus.

There is no such thing as bad weather, ONLY, not wearing the right clothing.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2007)

"We don't change by the day, we change only in Centuries", is an excuse, not only, not to face up to the truth but to ignore its existance.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2007)

...never prune roses if you have not had a tetanus jab.


----------



## noirua (29 November 2007)

...don't put anything smaller than your elbow in your ears.


----------



## noirua (29 November 2007)

...if you are unsure about anything, always check it out immediately.


----------



## 2BAD4U (29 November 2007)

Women are from earth, Men are from earth ..... deal with it.


----------



## gimme some (29 November 2007)

Never put off untill tomorrow, that which you can get someone else to do today.


----------



## AndrewM123 (30 November 2007)

Don't eat yellow snow..


----------



## noirua (1 December 2007)

...always listen twice as long as you talk.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2007)

(as posted elsewhere)
we could end up with Homer Simpson for president yet .... 

Introduction to politics.
Homer for President.
http://animatedtv.about.com/od/homersimpson/a/homerpres.htm



> Homer Simpson's Campaign Platform
> 
> A friend to one, a friend to all. (Except Flanders.)
> 
> ...


----------



## skint (1 December 2007)

My favourite mixed metaphor comes from my late grandfather. "in one ear and gathers no moss".


----------



## noirua (2 December 2007)

...don't tell me about it, just go away and do it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

skint said:


> My favourite mixed metaphor comes from my late grandfather. "in one ear and gathers no moss".



bit like (but at the same time nothing like lol)
sit on the fence and keep your ear to the ground 

"ideas go in one ear and no theories operate in a vacuum"?


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

"It’s as easy as falling off a piece of cake. " lol
"These hemorrhoids are a real pain in the neck". 
" It’s time to grab the bull by the tail and look him in the eye."

one for Kevin07 lol
"He’s a little green behind the ears".
"He’s burning the midnight oil from both ends." 
The fan is gonna hit the roof. 
I have a lot of black sheep in my closet. 

plenty more ...
http://www.jimcarlton.com/my_favorite_mixed_metaphors.htm
We could stand here and talk until the cows turn blue.
You could have knocked me over with a fender.
He was watching me like I was a hawk.
I’ll get it by hook or ladder. 
He’s a wolf in cheap clothing.
They’re diabolically opposed. 
He received a decease and desist order.
I wouldn’t eat that with a ten-foot pole.
Take a flying hike.
I shot the wind out of his saddle.
He’s not the one with his ass in a noose.
A loose tongue spoils the broth.
It’s all moth-eared.
I can read him like the back of my book.
From now on, I’m watching everything you do with a fine-tuned comb.
It’s as easy as falling off a piece of cake.
He’s like a duck out of water.
It’s time to grab the bull by the tail and look him in the eye.
I wouldn’t be caught dead there with a ten-foot pole. 
I hope he gets his curve ball straightened out. 
It’s time to step up to the plate and lay your cards on the table.

You can’t change the spots on an old dog.
It sticks out like a sore throat.
It’s like looking for a needle in a hayride. 
People are dying like hotcakes.
You can’t go in there cold turkey with egg on your face.
We have to get all our ducks on the same page. 
I'm sweating like a bullet.
She’s suffering from a detached rectum.
etc retina lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2007)

You can't have your cake and eat it...
but....
It’s better to have half a cake and eat it and enjoy it, than to watch it go wrotten in the fridge.   
(adapted from "Bill's quotes" http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/7198/billsmetphors.html )

or as the hippie said on his way to the concert..
"I'm between a hard and a rock place"


----------



## noirua (3 December 2007)

...looking in the distance it didn't seem far, I kept looking in the distance and now cannot see far, left it too long, it's not that far, but now I'm unable to see.


----------



## noirua (4 December 2007)

Never give a name to your Teddy Bear.


----------



## noirua (5 December 2007)

The magic trick: You are invited to come and see our Uranium production sites and they are as we say "all for peaceful means" and you will find it to be so!


----------



## noirua (7 December 2007)

Photographs never lie!


----------



## noirua (7 December 2007)

You who visit us, and can afford it, the rich, will be absolved from your sins.  If you are poor and can't afford it, hard luck, it's off to purgatory for you.


----------



## noirua (8 December 2007)

Yes yes yes yes yes YES YES YES YES YES errrrrr NO!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (8 December 2007)

*get rich or die trying..............*

that's my thought for the day.


----------



## noirua (8 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> You can't have your cake and eat it...
> but....
> It’s better to have half a cake and eat it and enjoy it, than to watch it go wrotten in the fridge.





Never eat cake, it gets inside you.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

then again ....
WC Fields :-
"I never drink water,  fish f*** in it" lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

http://louisville.edu/~kprayb01/WCQuote.html#A6
RELIGION and POLITICS

(NOTE: Fields' view of Christianity is best revealed in his devastating critique of the Bible, which comprises the whole of chapter five of Carlotta Monti's book W.C. Fields & Me.)

"...more people are driven insane through religious hysteria than by drinking alcohol."  

"To me, these biblical stories are just so many fish stories, and I'm not specifically referring to Jonah and the whale. I need indisputable proof of anything I'm asked to believe."    

"Just looking for loopholes."  (Fields, reading the Bible on his deathbed.) 

"If I ever found a church that didn't believe in knocking all the other churches, I might consider joining it."  (Edgar Bergen, quoting Fields)

"I think of the church often. Not because religion was closing in on me, but because for a long time my ass was sore from that hard, unupholstered pew."

"Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain unless you've used up all the other four-letter words."  

"Oh she said/'Heaven bless you'/and placed a mark upon his brow/with a kick she'd learned/before she had been saved."  (The story of a "Salvation Army girl" who didn't turn the other cheek, in Fields' ballad in The Fatal Glass of Beer.)

(Fields, on reading the Bible: )
"I admit I scanned it once, searching for some movie plots..." (but found) "only a pack of wild lies."   

(Upon hearing a Christmas carol on the radio, Fields shouted: )
"Turn it off! Cease! Give me an ax, a heavy tomahawk! The royal mace of England! I'll smash the thing and its illegitimate fugue!"  (Will Fowler, "Sleigh Bells Give Me Double Nausea," Life, Dec. 15, 1972) 

"I never vote for anyone. I always vote against."  (Quoted in Hollywood Wits)


----------



## noirua (8 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> then again ....
> WC Fields :-
> "I never drink water,  fish f*** in it" lol





Maybe that's it, as I always wondered how mermaids were created?


----------



## noirua (9 December 2007)

If at first you don't succeed, give up.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 December 2007)

The hand that points the finger best be attached to a righteous person.


----------



## noirua (10 December 2007)

If you want to make a very good point, cut up your dog collar.


----------



## noirua (10 December 2007)

...as I passed by the door I heard the lady say: "It's no good floating my boat, if I have to paddle it home myself."


----------



## ithatheekret (10 December 2007)

Life is like photography , you can always use negatives to develop .

Politicians on the otherhand are like air , sometimes fresh and breezy , sometimes stuffy and hot , sometimes stale and stagnant , but when they make policy they can become toxic .


..... and they take cr@p photos


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2007)

> Life is like photography , you can always use negatives to develop .



lol like it...

If it wasn't for venetian blinds, it would be curtains for all of us


----------



## noirua (11 December 2007)

Starving: The flounder on the beach be all washed up and younger, but yeh, it be our deliverance in such large numbers.


----------



## noirua (12 December 2007)

Think about it:  Running out of water is due to tieing up the arm.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 December 2007)

noirua said:


> Think about it:  Running out of water is due to tieing up the arm.




I don't get it!!! Help!


----------



## noirua (12 December 2007)

Knobby22 said:


> I don't get it!!! Help!




Hi Knobby. Due to tieing up the arm on a ball float valve in a tank.  Thus the tank will not fill and the water supply will run out.


----------



## noirua (12 December 2007)

Knobby22 said:


> I don't get it!!! Help!





Who is it? We made our way across the outback and they, my friends, lie dead across the way, ne'er an elephant survived and in history mocked for ever.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 December 2007)

noirua said:


> Who is it? We made our way across the outback and they, my friends, lie dead across the way, ne'er an elephant survived and in history mocked for ever.



johnny howard doing an impersonation of "Prescilla queen of the desert" ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 December 2007)

noirua said:


> Who is it? We made our way across the outback and they, my friends, lie dead across the way, ne'er an elephant survived and in history mocked for ever.




mmmm - dunno ..



> Due to tieing up the arm on a ball float valve in a tank. Thus the tank will not fill and the water supply will run out.



If you tie up an elephant's balls, it doesn't help you get across the outback?


----------



## noirua (13 December 2007)

noirua said:


> Who is it? We made our way across the outback and they, my friends, lie dead across the way, ne'er an elephant survived and in history mocked for ever.





Answer:  James O'Hara Burke in the 1860-61 expedition from Melbourne.  The phrase "A right Burke" came from his expedition.
This link will take you to it - can't find any elephants but I'm sure they were used early on :  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burke_and_Wills


----------



## noirua (13 December 2007)

Is it worth planning and checking the journey, both before and during it or setting out on an unknown adventure and risk, and finding places that though would not have yet thought of going, in the gamble of life?


----------



## ithatheekret (14 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> johnny howard doing an impersonation of "Prescilla queen of the desert" ?





Oh great thanks for that , now I'll have nightmares as well as having to wipe the coffee spray off the screen .

Blimey , could you imagine it , Alexander Downer in fishnet stockings was bad enough , but a frocked up Johnny , is enough to get you digging out a billabong just to drown in .


----------



## noirua (14 December 2007)

I'm fascinated how a person's sense of consciousness can be so transformed by nothing more magical than listening to words.


----------



## noirua (15 December 2007)

One side of the discussion presents the truth, the otherside presents the real truth, and the longer the discussion the greater the lies.


----------



## noirua (16 December 2007)

Achieve your goals, trample over anyone and everyone to achieve them, as history remembers your achievements as paramount.


----------



## noirua (17 December 2007)

... snow is on the highest peak, the cream doth rise to the top and most of all, evil like scum, sticks around for as long as you leave it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2007)

on the TV this morning..
what do Xmas and working at the office have in common
.. you do all the work, and the fat guy in the suit gets all the credit 
(just jokin)


----------



## nioka (17 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> on the TV this morning..
> what do Xmas and working at the office have in common
> .. you do all the work, and the fat guy in the suit gets all the credit
> (just jokin)[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## noirua (18 December 2007)

What goes up must come down, hell, my stocks have collapsed? 
What goes down may not go up, hell, stay down forever?
Heaven is up and Hell is down, therefore there can be no hope!

Hope the eternal optimist can't be thwarted?
Hope goes up and on forever?
Therefore, hope is our only chance!

Chance is the risk some will take!
Chance for some is their only hope!
So, is a chancer bound for Heaven or Hell?


----------



## noirua (19 December 2007)

For he who fights and runs away
May live to fight snother day;
But he who is in battle slain
Can never rise and fight again.

Oliver Goldsmith (1728-1774)


----------



## noirua (20 December 2007)

What do the following have in common?  Kim, News and Satchmo.


----------



## noirua (21 December 2007)

Virtue is often false, and in it the true metal is not to be distinguished from dross until persecution has applied the touchstone and proved the temper.  We know not what we are until we have been tried.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2007)

Also kids, take heart!! - and think laterally when you apply for a job.
And remember If Homer can do it , anyone can do it 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Homer_Simpson's_jobs 



> Quote:
> Default Job
> Nuclear Safety Inspector
> His day job and main source of income.
> ...


----------



## noirua (22 December 2007)

Hear no evil, see no evil - hear no good, see no good.


----------



## noirua (22 December 2007)

God can so easily be turned round and made dog. Maybe, it is the person who is hailed as a god, in what they do, who so often becomes a dog.


----------



## Lucky_Country (22 December 2007)

Those who think they know everything have alot too learn !


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 December 2007)

a horseshoe at the top of a hill is no guarantee of a feast 

sorry I got it wrong

a feast at the top of a hill is no guarantee of a horseshoe.

sorry , did it again 

a hill at the top of a feast is no guarantee of a hors...

no thats not right

a top at the feast of ....

oh bugger it

I'll post it again when I get it right.


----------



## noirua (23 December 2007)

noirua said:


> What do the following have in common?  Kim, News and Satchmo.




Tut, tut, no one got it!  The answer is, they are all floribunda roses.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2007)

noirua said:


> Tut, tut, no one got it!  The answer is, they are all floribunda roses.




as posted on "tunes"..
a rose by any other name 
the perfume and the etc .. no point in being crude twice I guess . 
(but it is a quote from a Broadway musical )


----------



## noirua (24 December 2007)

...many fine words have been spoken by giants on the Political scene and they have indeed proved to be Titanic.


----------



## noirua (25 December 2007)

If only every day was Xmas Day.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2007)

Life is a cycle of Xams, Xmas, and living to the Max

Life smax


----------



## noirua (26 December 2007)

To know what others know, is to know more than they know.


----------



## noirua (26 December 2007)

The bleating of the goat attracts the tiger. The flickering of the candle attracts the moth.


----------



## noirua (27 December 2007)

..."and I have had 20 years experience" indeed "more like 1 years experience 20 times"...


----------



## Boyou (27 December 2007)

Give a man a fish and you feed him for one day

Teach him how to fish and he will sit in the boat and drink beer all day 

I know ..I know.. 
This should be in the joke thread ,but I couldn't resist dropping it here


----------



## noirua (29 December 2007)

...always be very early, but wait, and then, always arrive exactly ontime.


----------



## noirua (31 December 2007)

....given 10 pidgeons to save them from starving - sent one back with a message thanking them.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 December 2007)

noirua said:


> ....given 10 pidgeons to save them from starving - sent one back with a message thanking them.



like Paddy - given three wishes by the genie 

I'd like a glass of beer that never gets empty - 
the genie waves 
whoosh - glass appears
wow! he says
ok and for the other two wishes , I'll have two more of them ...


----------



## noirua (1 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> like Paddy - given three wishes by the genie
> 
> I'd like a glass of beer that never gets empty -
> the genie waves
> ...




Very good, I like that one. I passed through a village near Ballymoney, Northern Ireland and stopped at a takeaway, Fish & Chip shop, at lunchtime. A notice, hanging inside the door said "Closed for Lunch". Sadly, this is true.


----------



## Doris (1 January 2008)

noirua said:


> The bleating of the goat attracts the tiger. The flickering of the candle attracts the moth.




I love this Noirua!  What was your source?  It sounds African.

A Nigerian I know said once: 

Just because the tiger is silent does not mean he is stupid.


----------



## nioka (1 January 2008)

From the desk calender: "The future comes one day at a time".


----------



## noirua (1 January 2008)

Doris said:


> I love this Noirua!  What was your source?  It sounds African.
> 
> A Nigerian I know said once:
> 
> Just because the tiger is silent does not mean he is stupid.




Sadly my verse appears out of date now, no more goats: http://www.yousaytoo.com/user/amelie/2775
and even the candle has gone:  http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5424551.html


----------



## noirua (1 January 2008)

Investment advice: Always buy the shares I have bought, shortly after me and sell them, likewise, after I have.


----------



## ithatheekret (1 January 2008)

Always go and wait , for that which won't wait for you .


----------



## noirua (2 January 2008)

Never follow others, go ahead alone, particularly up a ladder.


----------



## noirua (5 January 2008)

Always buy the dish of the day, if you can get it?


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 January 2008)

I remembered this story when noticing how people confuse it with , deserve and don`t deserve.
Similar to how people confuse karma with, revenge and good fortune.  



> There once was a peasant farmer who owned a beautiful horse.
> 
> One day the horse disappeared. The neighbor, who greatly admired the horse, came to the farmer, and said, "Oh, what bad luck to lose your beautiful horse!" The farmer replied, "Good luck, bad luck , who knows."
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (6 January 2008)

We have long memories but still need our gut instincts.


----------



## noirua (7 January 2008)

The future is yours my son and also mine, take care, lest yours doth finish now and I dwell there and not at your arrival.


----------



## roland (7 January 2008)

who could argue?


----------



## blind freddie (7 January 2008)

Definition of insanity - doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different outcome!


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 January 2008)

As posted elsewhere ...

Black and white working together can win against a lot of halfsubmerged  lion and a lot of one eyed croc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89QnWL0f6kM&NR=1 Zebra Fights Against Lion.
 Zebra Fights Against Lion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI1RH1VhlYI&mode=related&search= Zebra vs Crocodile. 
 Zebra vs Crocodile.


----------



## miller (7 January 2008)

A few of my favourites:

_"the true measure of a person is how they treat someone who can do them absolutely no good in return."_

_"Believe, when you are most unhappy, that there is something for you to do in the world. So long as you can sweeten another's pain, life is not in vain."_ - Helen Keller

_"There is a wonderful mythical law of nature that the three things we crave most in life -- happiness, freedom, and peace of mind -- are always attained by giving them to someone else."_ - Peyton Conway March


----------



## Julia (7 January 2008)

miller said:


> A few of my favourites:
> 
> _"the true measure of a person is how they treat someone who can do them absolutely no good in return."_
> 
> ...



I really like these, Miller.  Thank you.


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

Angels are highly positive Cosmic beings, and they will not step into your life without first being invited.


----------



## noirua (10 January 2008)

Would Islam exist today if the Prophet Mohammed, (also known as Muhammad or Mahomet, AD 570 - 632, the founder of Islam) who proclaimed himself a "prophet of god" in 616, after his first vision, had been killed after a plot, before his flight from Hegira to Medina in 622?


----------



## noirua (11 January 2008)

Never be guilty of triumphalism after you have won, but most of all, not before you are declared the winner.


----------



## Whiskers (12 January 2008)

How well do you know your partner!!!???  



> *Husband runs into wife in brothel*
> January 10, 2008 - 5:33AM
> 
> A Polish man got the shock of his life when he visited a brothel and spotted his wife among the establishment's employees.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 January 2008)

Lol - I still say it's all her fault lol. 100%


----------



## Whiskers (12 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Lol - I still say it's all her fault lol. 100%




Are you sure?  

At least she had good intentions : ... to earn a few bob extra for the household budget.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 January 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> At least she had good intentions : ... to earn a few bob extra for the household budget.



so that he could spend it ? lol

why didnt they just stay at home ' ok - now hand over the money 

PS and I've been sweating over a hot stove all day 


2020hindsight said:


> message - plan ahead !!  - eg remember to turn the gas off
> 
> SEX IN THE KITCHEN





PS what??  you've been working here when I thought you had a proper job !!  How much did you make anyway !? 
$15.05 
who gave you the 5cents?
all of em


----------



## noirua (13 January 2008)

...I'm thinking, as to what is beyond the most important thing, in this world, for us being here, and what it is that makes it worth remaining, or is it just fear of the step beyond.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...I'm thinking, as to what is beyond the most important thing, in this world, for us being here, and what it is that makes it worth remaining, or is it just fear of the step beyond.




 similar to this one ...



> I have seen the eyes of dying men, their eyes filled with confusion. I do not think they were asking why they are dying, but why they had ever lived... - who knows where madness lies - perhaps to surrender dreams - maybe too much sanity is madness - but maddest of all - to see life as it is, and not as it should be."




.. Don Quixote de la Mancha, Knight of the Woeful Countenance.


----------



## noirua (15 January 2008)

....what will be our final utterance? A window cleaner fell from a high building and his m8 heard him shout in a loud voice "Ohhhhhhhhhhh s**t", and ...

Sometimes there is nothing you can say. There is no way out or perhaps it's another person who saves our day. Yesterday my life was saved by a bus driver who braked when a car was overtaking him/her, otherwise this post would never have taken place.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ....what will be our final utterance? A window cleaner fell from a high building and his m8 heard him shout in a loud voice "Ohhhhhhhhhhh s**t", and ...




golfer : whack ....... ****!
parachutist : **** .......... whack 

Final words of Stonewall Jackson .. (dying from  loss of blood after being mistakenly shot by his own men) ...
"Let us cross the river, and rest under the shade of the trees"

PS the famous epitaph - forget where or who/whom? 
"ever have one of those days when just nothing went right?"


----------



## noirua (15 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> golfer : whack ....... ****!
> parachutist : **** .......... whack
> 
> Final words of Stonewall Jackson .. (dying from  loss of blood after being mistakenly shot by his own men) ...
> ...





The last words of an old East London man, aged 102, were not spoken. He raised his index finger sharply in the direction of his relatives. When they read his will he'd left everything to Battersea Dogs Home - I think that's the ultimate up yours.

A member of the UK's House of Lords died aged 100, can't remember his name, his last words were "I've had enough". Reports in London papers showed, so had many other people, from him that is.


----------



## noirua (16 January 2008)

...the lands remain divided as they await the reformation of the Isthmus that has long been lost.


----------



## Julia (16 January 2008)

noirua said:


> The last words of an old East London man, aged 102, were not spoken. He raised his index finger sharply in the direction of his relatives. When they read his will he'd left everything to Battersea Dogs Home - I think that's the ultimate up yours.
> 
> A member of the UK's House of Lords died aged 100, can't remember his name, his last words were "I've had enough". Reports in London papers showed, so had many other people, from him that is.



Leaving money to "the dogs' home" is often joked about.  In actual fact, organisations like the RSPCA simply would not survive without bequests.
Many, many people who have had the love and companionship of animals throughout their lives and found that love infinitely superior to what was offered by their fellow humans, are more than happy to leave their estates to animal welfare organisations.


----------



## noirua (17 January 2008)

If it has valid earning, plenty of cash and little debt, then remain sullen but ride out the storm and await quieter waters: Then it's on to the promised land.


----------



## noirua (17 January 2008)

I must say, it's been a pleasure working here for the last 20 years, Mr Mullens!   The pleasure has been all yours, Mr Petres!


----------



## noirua (19 January 2008)

How far can you remember back or how much research have you done on money before the $. Can you answer a maths question for 1964, Yes you can, you say.  Really, try this one then:

£8-6s-4d  multiplied by  £17-19s-6 1/2d

Too hard that one, try this one:

£31-1s-5d  take away  £9-3s-6d 

Come on then, this is easy

I bought 100 shares in BHP at £8-5s-6d each. Brokerage was 1.5% and stamp duty 0.5%.  How much did the purchase cost?


----------



## ithatheekret (19 January 2008)

1964 eek , I have trouble remembering the 70's , and 1971 I think saw the LSD go to a 100 pence basis per pound . So much for Guineas ..........


Here we go ancient stuff help ........ Grandama where are you when I need you .


easier to base on the 71 nukes , I mean rules  


1)  149L / 17S / 1 d

2)  21L / 17S / 17 d

3)  847L / 12S / 2 d


now slaughter me I've even forgotten how much a farthing was worth 3 pence ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

noirua said:


> How far can you remember back or how much research have you done on money before the $. Can you answer a maths question for 1964, Yes you can, you say.  Really, try this one then:
> 
> £8-6s-4d  multiplied by  £17-19s-6 1/2d




lol 
all I know is I used to go to the movies - 11d in the stalls , and 5d for an icy-slice (icecream in a wafer - about the shape of a pack of cards 

the interval short movie (after Movietone News - laughing jackasses etc ) was invariably "Tarzan" or "Superman" or "Jungle George" lol.  

ahh nostalgia isn't what it used to be. 


PS £8-6s-4d  multiplied by  £17-19s-6 1/2d, mmm = 
2044 pennies x 4466.5 pennies
= 9,129,526 square pennies 
(never heard of a square penny till today   )


----------



## Julia (19 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...I'm thinking, as to what is beyond the most important thing, in this world, for us being here, and what it is that makes it worth remaining, or is it just fear of the step beyond.



Sorry to be coldly pragmatic here, but in many cases it's the result of no humane voluntary euthanasia laws, and the fear that in attempting to end one's life we will stuff it up.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

Julia and noi - 

Here's a challenge for us all.
How to think of history as a positive - and find hope from it!!
It's a thought Winston Churchill leaves you with in his "History of the English Speaking Peoples" 

I mean, he's just told you about every stupid bludy war, and ruthless act and betrayal by Americans on Indians, on Mexicans, by English to Irish, by Irish to English, by South Africans Boers to English, by English to Boers - especially concentration camps for the Boer families where 25% or 33% or something died - and he expects you to find positives from history !! 

BUT
then I heard that the ABC is gonna have a show this week - "people who have influenced you over the years" or some such -  

and I just remembered heaps of great great people who I met along the way - who were generous with their time and smiles and laughs - maybe not the classic view of "history" but certainly "yesterday"

anyway , don't want to labour the point, but it left me feeling positive despite "the other stuff" 

PS but I hear you about the euthanasia matter as well.


----------



## ithatheekret (19 January 2008)

Aunty huh , this will be good .

Reality says it should be Adler  but I think that would upset a few people .

How about .......... Skase ?


----------



## Julia (19 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> now slaughter me I've even forgotten how much a farthing was worth 3 pence ?



I think a farthing was a quarter of a penny, i.e. it went penny/halfpenny/farthing.


----------



## Julia (19 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Julia and noi -
> 
> Here's a challenge for us all.
> How to think of history as a positive - and find hope from it!!
> ...




You're quite right.  Too easy to become mired in negativity  and disaffection.
These examples are still around now:  e.g. over the holidays I had a very painful foot.  Left a message on the podiatrist's answering machine requesting an urgent appt as soon as she was back at work.  She phoned the next day (still a holiday) saying she wouldn't be back for ten days.
I guess my distress was apparent.  What did she do?  She came to the house that afternoon, spent some time discussing the problem and the options, took my orthotics away to be adjusted, did them, and brought them back the next day!  I'm thinking, hell, this is going to be a substantial bill.  Her charge?
Just $20 to cover the materials.  She said:  I thought you needed cheering up.  Now, how nice was that!


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

Julia said:


> I think a farthing was a quarter of a penny, i.e. it went penny/halfpenny/farthing.




...........  relative sizes  (penny farthing bike)

PS itha - Skase - lol - he wasn't allowed back to Australia - that makes him a corrupt Spaniard doesn't it ? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Finnish_criminals  - this website seems to preach capital punishment for criminals    bit like noi wanting to shoot people by firing squad - for jaywalking or whatever lol.    I still reckon people who push for capital punishment should do "shooting party duty" - bit like "jury duty" : 2twocents  - or 1.25cents if you wish  



> Finnish criminals


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

Australian criminals - ranging from bushrangers to rapists, terrorists to murder to drugs, etc
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Australian_criminals

serial killers :-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Australian_serial_killers



> David and Catherine Birnie
> John Bunting (serial killer)
> Claremont serial murders
> Eric Edgar Cooke
> ...




no need to send us any more of them thanks lordie -


----------



## ithatheekret (19 January 2008)

Skase not allowed back in the country   Call Tom Cruise we'll go get him , I'll supply a flock of sheep for roasts .

I think Alan Bond got it rough though , put us on the map , schmoozes in all the right circles , brilliant mind , but he blew it .

Williams .......... at least he said sorry when getting out , done his time too .

Adler ........ send him back !

But there'd better be some fresh ones in the news soon or we will not be looked on as a safe investment area it a jittery world .


----------



## ithatheekret (20 January 2008)

Scratch my number one answer I forgot to take into account the hapenny , completely not in the sum here ........oops .


----------



## noirua (21 January 2008)

Worry too much today and you will not need to worry tomorrow.


----------



## noirua (22 January 2008)

It is not the weight you put on your scales of life that matter but more the weight put there by others.


----------



## noirua (23 January 2008)

This life of yours is not a practice run my friend, it's for real.


----------



## noirua (24 January 2008)

Those who cherish too much, those who love too much, those who celebrate themselves too much, those who want respect too much, are those who might destroy all they stand for by sudden anger.


----------



## Kauri (24 January 2008)

didn't know where to put this...
only the English still have .. *rows*.. 


> The U.K Work and Pensions Secretary, Peter Hain, has resigned from his post following a row over campaign contributions.




Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## josh_in_a_box (25 January 2008)

Plan for the worse, Aim for the best.  And understand the possible consequences of everything you do.

J


----------



## noirua (25 January 2008)

What goes up, must come down, watch out it doesn't fall on and bankrupt you.


----------



## noirua (26 January 2008)

Australian of the year award has been given to former PM Mr John Howard, for services to the Labor Party.


----------



## noirua (27 January 2008)

The end of the road is meeting the man behind the curtain, but where in life is the yellow brick road?


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Bill Clinton: If I'll not inhale, what's the point of putting it in my mouth ? 

Adolf Hitler: I'll have the Rhinelands and that's it. 

Michael Jackson: There is no such thing as a perfect face


----------



## noirua (27 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Bill Clinton: If I'll not inhale, what's the point of putting it in my mouth ?
> 
> Adolf Hitler: I'll have the Rhinelands and that's it.
> 
> Michael Jackson: There is no such thing as a perfect face





noirua: One of my Great, Great, Great Grandfather's, Grandson's discovered the North West Passage in 1851.


----------



## noirua (28 January 2008)

Trust thee not in American caucus comment, for they pretend to be Presidential and of their own minds, but are there only to be all powerful and important. In death, they are remembered and the rest forgotten, their end however is the same.


----------



## noirua (29 January 2008)

Ne'er try to weather the storm, if your ability is not a painting but only a frame.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

Educate a man, you educate a man - 
Educate a woman, you educate a family.


----------



## noirua (30 January 2008)

...you know what thought did, he only thought he did.


----------



## Birdster (30 January 2008)

It is said:

He who goes to bed with problem in hand, wakes up with solution on chest!


----------



## noirua (31 January 2008)

It fits like a Dutch boys finger in a leaky dike.


----------



## noirua (2 February 2008)

Death is but an easy event, it is the road to your death that will be difficult.

John (Jack) Ketch "Hanging Jack", executioner, 1668


----------



## noirua (3 February 2008)

...those who are annoyed and complain so often, send a message, a message to others as to how unhappy they are.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

Hey, if we want to mixture of happy, satire, serious and sad, try these  

When the freedom that Rome aspired to was freedom from responsibility, Rome lost its freedom, and was never free again. 

“In Rome, the emperor sat in a special part of the Coliseum called the Caesarian Section”   George Carlin   

“When thou art at Rome, do as they do at Rome.” 
 Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra (Spanish writer, author of the masterwork 'El quijote', 1547-1616)

“While stands the Coliseum, Rome shall stand; / When falls the Coliseum, Rome shall fall; / And when Rome falls - the World.”  Lord Byron (English Romantic poet and satirist, 1788-1824)

“I found Rome brick, I left it marble.”  Augustus Caesar quotes

“You will notice that in all disputes between Christians since the birth of the Church, Rome has always favored the doctrine which most completely subjugated the human mind and annihilated reason”  Voltaire (French Philosopher and Writer. One of the greatest of all French authors, 1694-1778)

PS An old Colonel used to say "Humans (in particular soldiers) enjoy every emotion - except boredom"  
PS I personally don't think he was right lol - as I told him at the time. I mean, pain and grief ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Ne'er try to weather the storm, if your ability is not a painting but only a frame.
> 
> Those who cherish too much, those who love too much, those who celebrate themselves too much, those who want respect too much, are those who might destroy all they stand for by sudden anger.




hey noi, do any of these thoughts come with any sort of pedigree?
 or are you just making em up?  (I'm guessing they have an author)

PS If they do have an author - and if you know it - it would really help if you added that bit of detail yes?



> ... those who are annoyed and complain so often, send a message, a message to others as to how unhappy they are.



lemme guess
George Bernard Shaw?
Shakespeare? lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

“Wealth conquered Rome after Rome had conquered the world” 
 Italian Proverb 

“All roads lead to Rome”   ditto


----------



## noirua (3 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> hey noi, do any of these thoughts come with any sort of pedigree?
> or are you just making em up?  (I'm guessing they have an author)
> 
> PS If they do have an author - and if you know it - it would really help if you added that bit of detail yes?
> ...





Hi 2020, Most of the time I make them up.  It is possible that they once had an author and my fuzzy memory leans on this and I think it's only coming from my brain. If I know the author I always post their name.

Perhaps it all comes from my Irish, Scottish and Northumbrian descendants. I'm thinking now that I might have some Aboriginal descendants afterall with 1 billion dollars up for grabs.


----------



## nioka (3 February 2008)

Is inflation really only just a measurement of the value of the gap between value of the "things" we desire and the value of the effort we are prepared to put towards earning these things.

 Inflation = Wants - Effort.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Perhaps it all comes from my Irish, Scottish and Northumbrian descendants.



Like one of my brothers in law who reckons he's third Irish, third Scottish, and third crazy. 

I'll let the other point go through to the keeper.  

As for quoting quotes from memory - no probs - I have the same problem remembering the source -  just don't make em too snide 

PS Reminds me, I didn't post the author of a couple of mine - because I did them in a hurry in response to Prospector saying her mother was told that education would be wasted on the fairer sex.  

Amazing this internet. When you google a few words you find what you're after in a second or three. 

"If you educate a man you educate a person, but if you educate a woman, you educate a family." - Rudy Manikan
PS I had this argument/discussion with another bloke once - who thought more along the lines of "education is wasted on women" - and one of his daughters went on to have brilliant education, (although he moaned about it all the way), has had brilliant career, and is a brilliant mother. 

Moving along to the next idea...
"To educate a man in mind and not in morals is to educate a menace to society." - Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## noirua (4 February 2008)

The more people try to hide the truth, the more painfull the discovery.


----------



## noirua (5 February 2008)

Getting involved to the point of trying to solve anothers problems can lead you to dig their hole for them, but it's you who ends up falling in it.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2008)

The faster you run and the longer you run, the bigger the distance covered. But why and to where are you running and are you on the correct route?


----------



## Jett_Star (6 February 2008)

_All labor that uplifts humanity has dignity and importance and should be undertaken with painstaking excellence_

Martin Luther King Jnr


----------



## Jett_Star (6 February 2008)

_Let your love flow outward through the universe,
To its height, its depth, its broad extent,
A limitless love, without hatred or enmity.
_
_Then as you stand or walk,
Sit or lie down,
As long as you are awake,
Strive for this with a one-pointed mind;
Your life will bring heaven to earth. 

_Sutta Nipata


----------



## noirua (8 February 2008)

The Wolf of Wall Street and of chop shops, entered the boiler room, and we hope he is lost.


----------



## noirua (9 February 2008)

Those who spend their time, in jobs especially, continually smiling, false smiles, become very depressed, according to the Japanese.


----------



## noirua (10 February 2008)

Who has nudged the Gates, into action, to capture the spell of Yang.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2008)

The eating heart is brought about by the over slim and sudden, the death, sadly, from the syndrome.


----------



## noirua (12 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Who has nudged the Gates, into action, to capture the spell of Yang.




You got this one, well done.  Chairman, Bill Gates, of Microsoft, has bid for CEO, Jerry Yangs' Yahoo.

..."No return journey".  "It's alway one way with you, borrow, borrow, borrow, always one way never any return journey"...


----------



## noirua (13 February 2008)

"There are certain things that make being an entrepreneur worth all the stress and strain. For me, it's being surrounded by 2,000 women all vying for my sausages."  -  Wilfred Emmanuel-Jones.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 February 2008)

Old Russian saying:-      “In a quarrel, leave room for reconciliation” 
then again Brendan Nelson seems to be saying:-        “In a reconciliation, leave room for a quarrel”


----------



## noirua (14 February 2008)

...and what would you say is the best attribute of investing?  Well errrrrr, I think, "masterly innaction"


----------



## noirua (15 February 2008)

Apart from used chip fat, there is no such thing as a sustainable biofuel.


----------



## nioka (15 February 2008)

You use twice as many muscles to frown as you do to smile.


----------



## noirua (16 February 2008)

The memory place, linking images, taking a line of items and remembering them as if it was a journey down the row of items, is guaranteed to improve your memory.


----------



## noirua (17 February 2008)

Not a stock market, more a shock market, who knows where the next bomb will go off.


----------



## noirua (18 February 2008)

Some people are always switched to transmit and not to receive.


----------



## noirua (19 February 2008)

So many of our young men are dead, gone are the blossom, leaving only the leaves on the tree. - Vice-Admiral Matome Ugaki - 1945


----------



## noirua (20 February 2008)

It is our choices that show what we are, far more than our abilities - J.K.Rowling


----------



## noirua (21 February 2008)

Talk, talk, talk, talk, talk, talk, yours is the world of "expectation", you believe, but nay, the signposts to your world point only to the "land of hope" - noirua


----------



## noirua (21 February 2008)

When you know the answer you no longer need the question - J.J. Cowley


----------



## noirua (22 February 2008)

Japanese thoughts today:
Fall seven times, stand up eight.
Forgiving the unrepentant is like drawing pictures on water.
Laughter is the hiccup of a fool.
My skirt with tears is always wet: I have forgotten to forget.
Never trust the advice of a person in difficulty.


----------



## Dukey (22 February 2008)

My thought for today....

Thinking is dangerous. Do so at your own peril.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

A lack of planning on your part does not necessarily constitute a sense of urgency on mine.


----------



## noirua (23 February 2008)

Work for yer dough,  talk's cheap but whisky costs money - Canadian Arctic truckers


----------



## noirua (24 February 2008)

The only Mountain that it was possible to drive to the peak is Mount Koscivszko, Koscivszko National Park, NSW, at 2,228 metres. Officially Australia's highest Mountain, excluding Mawson Peak on Heard Island, an external territory. Mount Townsend is said to be higher than Mount Koscivszko, but NSW Gov says, the latter, is the highest, even if it's lower.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 February 2008)

noirua said:


> The only Mountain that it was possible to drive to the peak is Mount Koscivszko at 2,228 m.



noi, interesting about the controversy
speaking of climbing mountains - here's another Larsons Far Side


----------



## noirua (24 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> noi, interesting about the controversy
> speaking of climbing mountains - here's another Larsons Far Side




Hi 2020, I believe there is a mountain in Wales that was called a hill because it was then under 1,000 feet high.  The local Vicar led the townsfolk and they built a mound on top of it and stopped the Official leaving until he pronounced it was a mountain, he did.

The Vicar died during the building of the mound and his gravestone stands at the top of the mountain. Someone told me there was a film made about it called, something like, "He went up a hill and came down a mountain".

Found it:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Englishman_Who_Went_Up_a_Hill_But_Came_Down_a_Mountain


----------



## bunyip (24 February 2008)

Stocks are like bedroom partners....every so often you know they're gonna go down on you!

(told to me years ago by a rather wicked and feisty female)


----------



## bunyip (24 February 2008)

'Anyone who's not confused doesn't really understand what's going on'.

(This one was attributed to a leading IRA operative more than thirty years ago when the IRA was at war with Britain.)


----------



## bunyip (24 February 2008)

'If you always do what you've always done you'll always get what you've always got'.

(sign on the wall of a real estate office)


----------



## bunyip (24 February 2008)

'He's got enough hundreds in his wallet to burn a wet elephant'.

(a novel way to describe someone who's rolling in money).


----------



## noirua (26 February 2008)

To be born Italian and male is to win first prize in the lottery of life - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## noirua (29 February 2008)

Just because they are poor doesn't mean they have to be dirty - Kenneth Williams, carry on films.


----------



## noirua (1 March 2008)

Put your right foot forward in life, but ne'er when they all step backwards.


----------



## noirua (1 March 2008)

A good driver makes few mistakes in a life time of driving. Yes, I've driven for 57 years and made only 3 mistakes. Fantastic, what a performance!  Yes indeed, unfortunately 5 people died in the accidents.


----------



## noirua (2 March 2008)

...Web browser Netscape Navigator once commanded 90% of internet traffic.  Now it is only 0.6% and it is set to disapear altogether on 1st March - yes it's gone.


----------



## noirua (2 March 2008)

Many concern themselves by thoughts about the existance of God, or is this just worry about their own existance.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2008)

When the big leader is departed, all the others quarrel and disagree and the kingdom wobbles.  If no leader follows it crashes down.


----------



## skating101 (3 March 2008)

Should I stay or should I go now? 
Should I stay or should I go now? 
If I go there will be trouble
An if I stay it will be double
So come on and let me know


----------



## noirua (4 March 2008)

The first fence in life is "moderation in all things" and that fence is there everyday in everyway.


----------



## noirua (7 March 2008)

They seem to hang on for ever and ever! Yes, but even the biggest and toughest bull elephant in the jungle dies eventually.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 March 2008)

noirua said:


> toughest bull ..in the jungle dies eventually.



so does the biggest bear m8. (hope so anyways lol)

Not sure where to post this but I got a smile.
Teenage friends of the kids back from overseas.
They say that the manniquins in the window showing off the latest jeans - (central america) - no longer show you the front.  Apparently the latest fashion is all about the back view - brickies cleavage, the works   But it's humourous (apparently) when all the manniquins are backing up to the window.


----------



## noirua (8 March 2008)

Everyone has and idiot way, go to the extreme, yes, one step further however and you'r for the chop.


----------



## happyjack (10 March 2008)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

" I have been rich and I have been poor, rich is definitely better!"

" I am a great housekeeper, I always tell the lawyers, 'make sure I get to keep the house'"

happyjack


----------



## happyjack (10 March 2008)

The Romans named Scotland. because it was the land inhabited by the "Scotti's", 

"Scotti's" of course was the Roman name for the Irish!!

Do you think it is possible that the Irish used to tell Roman jokes?  

The most northerly part of the Scottish mainland is called "Southerland" It was probably named by a lost Roman

Happyjack


----------



## noirua (12 March 2008)

Sign in a Park in India, "No Organic merrymaking".


----------



## sassa (12 March 2008)

--An eventful day, all in all. The local market will probably follow New York's lead. For the day, that means up. For the year? We reckon stocks better enjoy the fresh air while they can. Inflation sucks out all the oxygen in a room like a greedy fire.


----------



## noirua (13 March 2008)

sassa said:


> --An eventful day, all in all. The local market will probably follow New York's lead. For the day, that means up. For the year? We reckon stocks better enjoy the fresh air while they can. Inflation sucks out all the oxygen in a room like a greedy fire.



Inflation raises house prices, the loan outstanding does not rise, therefore, the bigger the inflation figure the richer house owners become.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 March 2008)

Everyone has good days and bad days it seems  - a slip up here, a slip down there 

 Jennifer Hawkins slip's up


----------



## noirua (15 March 2008)

If your slip, slips, run for the exit.


----------



## noirua (15 March 2008)

Bear Stearns: ...that's mopping up the puddle not preparing the plumbing.


----------



## noirua (16 March 2008)

P.M: they deserve a desalination plant in Adelaide. 

Adviser: I agree, they deserve one in Adelaide, certainly, but it will cost $2.5 billion.

P.M: We can only afford $1 billion.

Adviser: It's only Adelaide and they don't understand things like us up in Canberra.

P.M: What do we do?

Adviser: We'll promise a $100 million mock-up and then not put anyone on the job of doing it.

P.M: I'm just thinking that's a good idea.

Adviser: Come to think of it, we could do it for about $30 million if it's only a cheap mock-up.

P.M: Then we could delay it, the rains will come and then we won't have to build one at all.

Adviser: Just a few million dollars on storm drains.

P.M. I agree, we'll budget just $5 million and run them round in circles. If anyone complains we'll blame it on John Howard, he did nothing during his long reign.


----------



## noirua (17 March 2008)

Never trust something that wants to eat you.


----------



## noirua (17 March 2008)

You look very worried and depressed! If you new what I know, you'd be very worried and depressed and I'd be very happy.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 March 2008)

reminded of this one on ABC radio

"everything in moderation, especially moderation"  Oscar Wilde

bit like that one Francis Quarles
"Be wisely worldly, but not worldly wise." 
(I think he meant it in some religious context - think I could interpret that with a bit more freedom to kick up your heels  )


----------



## noirua (18 March 2008)

In all of us lives a crippled child, but brave and noble all the same - Gary Cooper, actor.


----------



## noirua (19 March 2008)

Let the bombs drop and on return, missed, and let the trombones play.


----------



## noirua (20 March 2008)

My computer is very clean and even the bacteria are spotless.


----------



## noirua (22 March 2008)

Just because something isn't true doesn't mean you can't believe it.


----------



## noirua (23 March 2008)

When we are in your Country, we will do things in accordance with our Laws!
When you are in our Country, you will do things in accordance with our Laws!


----------



## noirua (24 March 2008)

They're importing corn and exporting Mexicans.  I suppose that's fair trade - Stefan Gates, reporter.


----------



## nick2fish (24 March 2008)

"I understand there's short-term difficulty. But I want people to understand that in the long term,we're going to be just fine. People will still be able to work" 
(President George Bush showing that he doesn't really understand)


----------



## noirua (25 March 2008)

"The time to invest is when there is blood on the streets" - Baron, Sir Nathan Mayer Rothschild 1896.


----------



## sassa (28 March 2008)

Joey Bishop puts it this way-
"Today you can go to a gas station and find the cash register open and the toilet closed.That's because the owners value the toilet paper more than money."


----------



## noirua (29 March 2008)

Yes, I'm a straight talking Texan and I like you, a straight talking, Chinese orientated Aussie.....and I thank you, by the way, Queensland is bigger than Texas.....yes Kevin, but our crocs are bigger than yours.....I accept that George, but why is one of yours loose in the White House?


----------



## noirua (30 March 2008)

Never pour good money into black holes and, never, never, never, into other peoples black holes.


----------



## sassa (30 March 2008)

Mr. Paulson is clearly taking a stand against critics who support even stricter regulations, while rejecting any notion that the crisis in financial markets or the collapse of Bear Stearns can be laid at the administration’s doorstep. In a draft of a speech to be delivered Monday, he declares: “I do not believe it is fair or accurate to blame our regulatory structure for the current turmoil.


----------



## noirua (31 March 2008)

What are we if we do not try to help others?  We are nothing, nothing at all - Henry Marsh, top British Brain Surgeon.


----------



## Bushman (31 March 2008)

I am happy that I am not a praying mantis.... 

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/articles/2008/03/23/1206206966779.html


----------



## noirua (1 April 2008)

Robert: Old chum, we had better back this one both ways, book the flight for my pad in Malaysia. Load the jet with plenty of currency.
Yes Mr President, I'll put 1 billion, trillion of ... No, No, No, don't load that Zimbabwian crap, it will overload the aircraft. Stuff it full of $100 bills.
Will do!  Won't there be a civil war if we jet out of here so quickly, Mr President?
Yes, that's for sure, and the army will take over and in double quick time they'll invite me back.
What a day that'll be, Mr President, a home coming, 1979 all over again.
Yes, I can see it now and a declaration, President for life. Anyway, if all fails to happen, I'll laze away my retirement years like the Last King of Scotland.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2008)

noirua said:


> Robert: Old chum, we had better back this one both ways, book the flight for my pad in Malaysia. Load the jet with plenty of currency.
> Yes Mr President, I'll put 1 billion, trillion of ... No, No, No, don't load that Zimbabwian crap, it will overload the aircraft. Stuff it full of $100 bills.




was there a joke on the joke thread? read it around here somewhere anyway. 
that in Zimbabwe (as in Aussie service stations)  they lock they toilets and dont bother locking the tills. - because the toilet paper is worth more than the cash? 

hey noi .. as for market - Dow up 50 -   "I think I can . I think I can" ..


----------



## noirua (1 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> hey noi .. as for market - Dow up 50 -   "I think I can . I think I can" ..



Sometime the Aussie$ will tank against the Greenback or at least slide gradually. U.S. shares will rise and it will be a case of just counting profits. When though?
Then old Robert will sit counting his Dollars whilst Zimbabwe burns.


----------



## noirua (1 April 2008)

Ah Mr President, it's amazing what can happen.  Just a matter of rearranging them there votes.
Can happen that you win easily in one area and just lose in another. So we have transferred the votes where not needed and put them in those close needy areas.
Yes, you've guessed it, Mr President, you've one the day with 52% of the vote.

Robert M: What a relief. I've been sweating over the results for all of 7 seconds. Yes, Yes, and we've manouvered out those two Ministers I couldn't sack without causing upset.

It's indeed a great day for you Mr President and the people of Zimbabwe. 

Robert's Speech:  Thank you for your support dear people of Zimbabwe and particularly those who manouvered the result, I mean, I mean, thank you for the efforts of my most loyal supporters and the great people of Zimbabwe.
I am nationalizing all the mines and these thieving people who have ruined our economy will be thrown out of Zimbabwe. 
The future is great, the future is Mugabe, err err err, I mean, the future is Zimbabwe. God bless me, Mugabe bless you all.


----------



## noirua (2 April 2008)

Mr. President, all the options are available for you now and the extra option of ruling Zimbabwe from Malasia.

Robert M: I don't know which one to go for so its best to stop the count whilst I make up my mind.

No need Mr President, as all the voting papers are piled up in a large room.  No need to count them at all, it's just a question of deciding which percentage you want. 
They seem to have guessed the 52% victory and will most likely go for a runoff for the leadership. 

Robert M: We could of course go for an Army coup and I'll rule from behind the scenes. Infact these days ruling from my armchair is far more comfortable, 84 you know.

Mr President, it could be better with the runoff election and we can delay for quite a while. Then we could discuss a coup with the army and give them time to arrange it properly. If the tide turns in our favour, we could say its so close we need recount after recount. 

Robert M: This could go on and on for most of the year. Infact I'm enjoying this now. Can't lose really and a holiday in my Malasian hideaway beckons as the losing prize, can't be bad.


----------



## noirua (3 April 2008)

Mr President, you seem to be taking all this very quietly whilst everything outside is waiting for turmoil.

Robert M: I've learnt over the years that it's best to keep'em guessing. Even if they feel they know what is going on, and indeed they do, it's a case of my being master of this exercise and only when I decide, will these results be announced.

Total confusion about the result and no one quite knows for sure.  A guessing game indeed Mr President.

Robert M:  Infact I haven't quite decided what the result will be yet. Time has moved on and a runoff will follow, hardly worth announcing now.   Infact I might announce it on ASF.
I'm considering a tie in the runoff and this followed by several recounts.

Mr President, I go away happy and confident.  The result could not be in better hands.


----------



## noirua (5 April 2008)

It's not what is prohibited, it's what is allowed.


----------



## nick2fish (5 April 2008)

He who loses wealth loses much; he who loses a friend loses more; but he that loses his courage loses all.


----------



## nioka (5 April 2008)

From Graham Bradley, Stockland chairman.

You get education when you read the fine print and experience when you don"t.


----------



## noirua (6 April 2008)

"I want to save lives, including my own, but Cambodians believe we just rent this body.  It is just a house for the spirit, and if the house is full of termites, it is time to leave",  - Dith Pran, journalist, campaigner, survivor of the killing fields - he died recently.


----------



## noirua (7 April 2008)

A hot summer, makes for a fat churchyard - ward matron of a 19th century hospital.

...and I stand on the shoulders of giants, and at their feet sit the losers and the lost.


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2008)

I'm thinking sicko!



> *Incest dad and daughter have baby*
> April 7, 2008 - 6:40AM
> 
> A South Australian woman has given birth to her father's daughter after the couple had sex.
> ...



Am I being racist to assume they're aboriginal?


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2008)

kennas said:


> Am I being racist to assume they're aboriginal?



The answer is probably yes.  Looks like they are whities. But geez!


----------



## noirua (7 April 2008)

Most shares held for the long term where originally held for the short term.


----------



## noirua (9 April 2008)

When property slides in value, equities become attractive. If they both slide in value, you should already be sitting in cash.


----------



## noirua (10 April 2008)

Sometimes silence is thunderous.


----------



## noirua (13 April 2008)

Many may be pondering the IFS and BUTS in their considerations to assasinate Robert Mugabe.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 April 2008)

noirua said:


> When property slides in value, equities become attractive. If they both slide in value, *you should already be sitting in cash*.



noi, fair enough that we should somehow try to avoid being there when the bovine excrement makes contact with the rotating reciprocating thingo... 
:fan:

trouble is, as Warren Buffet said somewhere - we all want to avoid the Cinderella problem of losing our fancy shirt at midnight - 
trouble is we are dancing in a room where the clocks have no hands 

(PS by the time all the experts sing with one voice, it's too late.)


----------



## noirua (13 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> noi, fair enough that we should somehow try to avoid being there when the bovine excrement makes contact with the rotating reciprocating thingo...
> :fan:
> 
> trouble is, as Warren Buffet said somewhere - we all want to avoid the Cinderella problem of losing our fancy shirt at midnight -
> ...



Very interesting post.  So many people invest a high percentage of their hard won cash in speculative small exploration stocks, and they are the first to crash. Then people look round to see what can be sold, and it's only the bigger stocks and they have to sell them.  Thus disaster has arrived, as in the dotcom days.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 April 2008)

noirua said:


> speculative small .. stocks, and they are the first to crash. Then people look round to see what can be sold, and it's only the bigger stocks and they have to sell them.  Thus disaster has arrived, as in the dotcom days.



noi,  The fact that there's no depth yes?  
Even the tipping competition can be (extrememly) deceptive if you think you'll make those sorts of profits - 

If you follow it for a few months, the average comes out about square - *providing you are playing with $100's and not $1,000's*.  i.e. were we to actually trade in those stocks with any sort of significant 'bet', we'd probably get 10% (or so)  less that the "last sell price" etc. 

eg MHL (to take an example)  which is (theoretically) up 25% this month ...( 0.016 to 0.020) 
suppose you bought 3 million at start of month. 

so you bought at 0.016 (yeah right  - you actually paid on average probably 0.017 or 0.018 - say 0.0175 average. 

theoretical purchase price = 0.016 x 3mill = $48,000
actual purchase price = say 0.0175 x 3mill = $52,500.

then the tipping comp says you could sell for 0.02 (last price Friday, - see jpeg of market depth at close Friday) = $60,000, 

in fact you'd sell 
253750 at 0.019, 
927945 at 0.018 
and
1818305 at 0.017 
i.e. you'd sell 3,000,000 at average 0f 0.01748 = $52,435

and where you thought you were making 25% PROFIT
yuo'd actually make a LOSS of $65  plus brokerage  say $130. 

so suddenly up by 25% 
really means down by 0.03%  
(E&OE) - I could have made a mistake here, (and possibly unfair to take market depth values after close) - but you get the ghist - in fact I'm agreeing with you )

PS when I said "If you follow it for a few months, the average comes out about square - *providing you are playing with $100's and not $1,000's*. " - I was obviously also ignoring brokerage


----------



## noirua (14 April 2008)

P347 Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr yes 2020, I think, anyway, I get the drift, cheers

Zimbabwe and the election:  Pandoras box, as in the voting boxes, was finally opened, and all the pain and suffering was let out.  All the fiddling and sculdugery.  Looking at the bottom of the box, yes, there is going to be something left, it will be "HOPE".


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 April 2008)

Sometimes you just gotta do things twice , eg 

Rough Drafts (Pick of Punch)

....Therefore  E= m/c . pi. r^2
...... no no surely not
....Start again   1+1 = 2
....Therefore ...


----------



## noirua (15 April 2008)

Thoughts or ramblings:  Just gone metric, spent all my time learning pounds, shillings and pence, and the odd h'penny and farthing, not a groat in sight, and ne'er ever a "pieces of eight". Miles, yards, feet and inches, races in furlongs, pounds and ounces, and what comes to pass?

HELL!  Millimetres, decametres and the bl**** kilometres, kilogrammes, dollars, and all that suffering to learn it all, is lost, Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 April 2008)

noirua said:


> Thoughts or ramblings:  Just gone metric, spent all my time learning pounds, shillings and pence, and the odd h'penny and farthing, not a groat in sight, and ne'er ever a "pieces of eight". Miles, yards, feet and inches, races in furlongs, pounds and ounces, and what comes to pass?
> 
> HELL!  Millimetres, decametres and the bl**** kilometres, kilogrammes, dollars, and all that suffering to learn it all, is lost, Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



wasn't there a joke about the farmer - just after metric came in

heck I used to buy a bale of hay for 50 quid, now it's doubled to $100!
the wool clip is halved from 100 lb to 50kilo
25 gallons of molasses used to last me a month and now I've gotta buy 100 litres, 

... and to make matters worse, now that I'm 32km out of town instead of 20 miles - it's too far for anyone to come out and buy me out. :sheep::cowboy:


----------



## noirua (17 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> wasn't there a joke about the farmer - just after metric came in
> 
> heck I used to buy a bale of hay for 50 quid, now it's doubled to $100!
> the wool clip is halved from 100 lb to 50kilo
> ...



...and a "penny for your thoughts", became, "two cents worth".

Life, if it is a joke, then let's make it a good one - Kenneth Williams, actor and comedian.


----------



## noirua (18 April 2008)

There's gold in them there hills, he shouted, and he shouted and shouted and shouted, and still they kept coming.  He quickly sold his land and departed, never to return, infact quietly, very quietly indeed.


----------



## noirua (19 April 2008)

You'r out of your depth, even worse, you can't swim.


----------



## noirua (20 April 2008)

Robert Mugabe:  I shall be proclaimed King Mugabe and all my descendants will reign after me. Just like the British Queen I shall sign all the laws past by our Government or rather, they will only become law after I have signed them. I will build a palace and call it Buckingham Palace and will build a Castle called Windsor Castle, and my eldest son shall have farming land just like Prince Charles.
Yes indeed, let's see them complain about that one.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2008)

Zimbabwe National Anthem :-
 forte enthusiasmo malto ober bigsticko 
 (i.e. Must be sung with enthusiasm! or else!)

Blessed be the Land of Zimbabwe 

English: 

O lift high the banner, the flag of Zimbabwe 
The symbol of freedom proclaiming victory; 
We praise our heros' sacrifice, 
And vow to keep our land from foes; 

And may the Almighty protect and bless our land. 
O lovely Zimbabwe, so wondrously adorned 
With mountains, and rivers cascading, flowing free; 
May rain abound, and fertile fields; 

May we be fed, our labour blessed; 
And may the Almighty protect and bless our land. 
O God, we beseech Thee to bless our native land; 
The land of our fathers bestowed upon us all; 

From Zambezi to Limpopo  (to their foreign bank accounts?)
*May leaders be exemplary; *
And may the Almighty protect and bless our land.


----------



## Julia (20 April 2008)

noirua said:


> Robert Mugabe:  I shall be proclaimed King Mugabe and all my descendants will reign after me. Just like the British Queen I shall sign all the laws past by our Government or rather, they will only become law after I have signed them. I will build a palace and call it Buckingham Palace and will build a Castle called Windsor Castle, and my eldest son shall have farming land just like Prince Charles.
> Yes indeed, let's see them complain about that one.



Noirua, are you being facetious or did he actually really say that???


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2008)

Free-Climbing Lovers Leap

no ropes, no net


----------



## noirua (22 April 2008)

Julia said:


> Noirua, are you being facetious or did he actually really say that???



Having plunged into the depths of numerology and into outerspace. You will understand, that whatever comes into my head, even if it's didly squat, it probably came first to Mugabe whilst gazing in his mirror, and thus sent directly to me for posting on ASF. I've sent these fellers in to sort him out :sword::rippergun  :bigun2::shoot::badass:


----------



## noirua (22 April 2008)

If you want to get ahead, GET a "head".


----------



## treefrog (22 April 2008)

noirua said:


> If you want to get ahead, GET a "head".




oh dear - i don't dare respond to that


----------



## Judd (23 April 2008)

As the one-legged mine clearance officer said "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again."

Then again some just do not wish to learn, apropos this lot.

http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/article/2008/04/22/13283_news.html

"Geelong investors millions at risk

22Apr08

MUM and dad investors fear they have lost millions of dollars after share trader Chartwell Enterprises yesterday ceased trading.

Some had invested their life savings with the promise of returns as high as 70 per cent, depending on their contribution, according to documents seen by this newspaper. 

Blah, blah, blah

One family, with about $5.7 million tied up in Chartwell, cried when they realised they may have lost the life savings of three generations.

"It's me, my mother, my daughter, our whole life savings are gone," the distraught investor cried.

"I'm 61 years old, I've lost everything.

"My accountant and my solicitor told me not to, but still I did it."

The family said they faced losing their homes because they had taken out mortgages to invest with Chartwell Enterprises after being offered returns of up to 70 per cent."

Doh!


----------



## noirua (23 April 2008)

2008 - No cell phone, I think I'd prefer to die.
2000 - No computer, yes I'm finished.
1990 - No video, life can't function properly.
1980 - No colour TV isn't poverty.
1970 - No car, everyone needs a car these days.
1960 - No motorbike, surely near everyones got one.
1955 - No transport, plenty of buses, not needed.
1950 - No telephone, only need one in the outback.
1945 - No radio, the only extra you need.
1935 - No bike, then you've got to get one.
"No phone, no computer, no video, no TV, no car, no motorbike, no transport, no telephone, no radio and no bike. Probably you haven't missed much - only a stressful life."


----------



## noirua (26 April 2008)

On that fatefull day when everyone is dead, the Universe will continue to expand for ever, but will we know anything about it, and does that matter anyway??


----------



## njc.corp (26 April 2008)

Judd said:


> As the one-legged mine clearance officer said "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again."
> 
> Then again some just do not wish to learn, apropos this lot.
> 
> ...




i mean- u pay both tha accountant and solictor just  to make a apointment so why would u go against them-

in my eyes they get what lies they are fed and stiff luck-

anyone thinking a big return  like the above statement  needs to see a doctor-its all a gamble-

would got a better return at ing for a 180 day term-

Nick--


----------



## noirua (28 April 2008)

Are you fooling yourself, or are you trying to fool other people, or are you just the great pretender, yes, you've succeeded.


----------



## noirua (29 April 2008)

The investment ships sails on. Sell, leave your ship whilst it's still in port, don't get left floundering, and don't drown at sea.


----------



## noirua (2 May 2008)

...there is only one way now and that's up for sure, he said, whilst sitting on the floor.


----------



## noirua (3 May 2008)

The fat woman died and so the show goes on.


----------



## noirua (4 May 2008)

They say all this water is wasted when they wash the coal. Surely it doesn't evaporate, and therefore, returns to the water table, well most of it.


----------



## noirua (6 May 2008)

With a gloomy property market in the States and UK. Would only a fool buy property at present prices in Australia?  http://www.fool.co.uk/property/property.aspx


----------



## davedelaney (7 May 2008)

Don't let me bring you back to earth
Keep shooting for the stars

Dave Delaney.


----------



## noirua (8 May 2008)

"We forced you to auditon, against our will".


----------



## noirua (8 May 2008)

Near all know that,  2 + 2 = 4.  
However, the problem is in the twos. 
Most accept the two and see the four as correct.
The young and very old think or accept the information they are given that makes up the twos.
Like the workman who checks the loft and comes down with a soaking wet towel and says, your roof leaks and needs repairs = 2.
The cost will be $5,000 = 2.
You allow the work at the price and pay $5,000 = 4.


----------



## nioka (9 May 2008)

After reading a lot of threads lately I have had one thought going through my head , one I was told many years ago.

  "The cheapest way to get experience is to use the experience of others"


----------



## nioka (9 May 2008)

noirua said:


> The investment ships sails on. Sell, leave your ship whilst it's still in port, don't get left floundering, and don't drown at sea.



 The investment ship is about to sail get aboard and have a great adventure.


----------



## Slingsh0t (9 May 2008)

If at first you don't succeed, then skydiving is not for you...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 May 2008)

Slingsh0t said:


> If at first you don't succeed, then skydiving is not for you...



lol 
difference between a skydiver and a golfer ...?
golfer :- whack ! ****!
skydiver :-  **** ! whack!


----------



## noirua (10 May 2008)

It's 28th May 2104, and a very sunny day in Brisbane. Today is a National Holiday, "ASF DAY", the 100th Anniversary of Aussie Stock Forums


----------



## nioka (16 May 2008)

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day.. Teach him how to fish and you get rid on him every weekend.


----------



## noirua (18 May 2008)

We will eat everything with legs except a table and anything with wings that's not a plane. - not so old Chinese proverb


----------



## noirua (19 May 2008)

Old age is not a place for sissies - Betty Davis


----------



## noirua (20 May 2008)

The art of taxation is to pluck as many feathers as possible from the goose with the minimum amount of hissing - Louise XIV of France


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

Wallpaper below the dado rail, but NEVER above.


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

Investors in shares must never invest with their heart and only with money they can afford to lose.


----------



## noirua (22 May 2008)

Just because a stock is very cheap indeed and is worth far more than the present price and every analyst makes it a buy, does not mean it will not go lower and go bust.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 June 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23793786-5017224,00.html



> THE people who serve Sydney can no longer afford to live there.
> ...
> Nurses, teachers and emergency services workers - including firefighters and police and ambulance officers - have been priced out of almost all Sydney.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 June 2008)

how to beat the "minimum two in a car" lane problems ...  low up dolls 

http://tvnz.co.nz/view/page/1843118


> Auckland drivers turn to blow-up dolls
> Jun 12, 2008 12:06 PM
> 
> Auckland drivers are turning to inflatable passengers to try and beat transit lane rules.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 June 2008)

"Life is like a box of chocolates Forrest - you never know what you're gonna get" 

 Forrest Gump - Life is like a box of chocolates

...to be honest, my mum used to say "you never know what's around the next corner, 2020, and maybe it's just as well".   Somewhat similar I guess .


----------



## noirua (19 June 2008)

We are, I think, surrounded by low key chaos.


----------



## noirua (21 June 2008)

GOOD GRIEF, GREAT FLAMING BALLS OF FIRE!


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 June 2008)

"that the light at the end of the tunnel" means your about to get run over?

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cpw1QGBk38


----------



## noirua (22 June 2008)

He's having a crisis of culnary confidence.


----------



## noirua (23 June 2008)

There is such damnation in those words of feint praise.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 June 2008)

Pretty good deal at Liquorland at the moment...  (I think I have it right) ..
if you buy $30 worth of wine (in bottles), you get 20c per litre off your next tankful of petrol.

plus the prices were incredibly cheap (for Liquorland anyways) 
eg 8 bottles at $3.99 = $32

For each $30 spent - you get 20c per litre off 50L (say) = $10 saving.  
Take a few jerry cans - then 20c per litre off 75L  = $15 saving - and you're getting your booze at half price 

PS, you buy $60 worth -  you get two receipts - and two tankfuls. .


----------



## noirua (26 June 2008)

They doubt the world boom and forecast the bubble shall burst.  However it may not be a bubble.


----------



## CoffeeKing (26 June 2008)

When I was a kid it was...

" school - milk with cookies and homework "

Now it's only

" Internet - YOU tube and Google "


----------



## noirua (27 June 2008)

The Boobee prize, once with wings, now comes, yes, it be extinct.


----------



## CoffeeKing (27 June 2008)

Taking one step forward and 2 steps back...
will never get you too where you want to be


----------



## noirua (28 June 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Taking one step forward and 2 steps back...
> will never get you too where you want to be




Unless you're facing towards the edge of a cliff.


----------



## noirua (29 June 2008)

We must hold a shakey peace until the ingredients for a more permanent peace emerge.


----------



## noirua (30 June 2008)

Whether the candle can burn at both ends depends on its shape in your life.


----------



## noirua (1 July 2008)

What goes up must come down.  But where?


----------



## noirua (2 July 2008)

Try to harness the things you hate about yourself  and having done so, destroy them.


----------



## bassmanpete (2 July 2008)

Better to burn the candle at both ends than to die with half a candle left!


----------



## noirua (3 July 2008)

It's easy to say things are easy, but to do that easy thing, we say others should do, is not so easy.


----------



## noirua (4 July 2008)

If 10 die you get a memorial, but if one is killed every month for ten months, you get nothing.


----------



## noirua (5 July 2008)

Her husband was taken away from an outback town, very ill, to hospital. She had to stay to look after everything and worked hard, what else to do, and yes, she finished digging and completed the ditch.  Then she hurried to the door, there was a knock, and he said "sadly your husband has passed away", she cried and she cried, and then, she carried on working.


----------



## explod (5 July 2008)

noirua said:


> If 10 die you get a memorial, but if one is killed every month for ten months, you get nothing.




And none of them really need anything, lets get a campaign to save on memorials.   No need to be sad Noiura, the sun is shining through my window over the screen and it is Saturday and off soon to see my Grandson play footy.


----------



## noirua (5 July 2008)

explod said:


> And none of them really need anything, lets get a campaign to save on memorials.   No need to be sad Noiura, the sun is shining through my window over the screen and it is Saturday and off soon to see my Grandson play footy.




A tough one that about memorials. I was in the UK once near a village called Eynsford in Kent, when I was able to walk 50km in a day, and I came across a memorial in a road called Sparepenny Lane. It was a memorial for a Kiwi pilot who had been shot down and it had been funded about 40 years after his death by people in a nearby village, I think from memory, called Shoreham.  A tribute to a forgotten pilot from a far away country who came to defend their land, peace and freedom, personally, I thought it was worth a memorial.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

noirua said:


> ...Sparepenny Lane. It was a memorial for a Kiwi pilot who had been shot down and it had been funded about 40 years after his death by people in a nearby village, ...I thought it was worth a memorial.



noi - yep I'd agree 
http://www.shoreham-aircraft-museum.co.uk/pdf/FriendsoftheFew-Winter06.pdf
http://www.shoreham-aircraft-museum.co.uk/memorials-project.htm

At least 4 memorials around Shoreham so far it seems - the project continues.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

Billy Joel had to sack (one of) his accountant(s) a year or so ago - had robbed him of 30 million !.   Took him some months years to twig there was a problem - I think someone else twigged during an audit, whatever...

When asked surely he realised that some money was missing , he answered "no why would I?"

I just want to have that lifestyle for a week or two - where I didn't notice that the odd 30 million was missing from my bank account


----------



## Speewha (5 July 2008)

Hello, 
Never ask a barber if you need a haircut 
Regards


----------



## noirua (6 July 2008)

Remember those who are very old as even the smallest task, packing a suitcase for a short holiday, is so very difficult and can lead to great stress. Difficult for many to understand and a fact that younger people can so sadly and tragically miss.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 July 2008)

noirua said:


> Remember those who are very old as even the smallest task, packing a suitcase for a short holiday, is so very difficult and can lead to great stress. Difficult for many to understand and a fact that younger people can so sadly and tragically miss.




To me this means the mind can`t ever be mastered.Frustration is a common trait for both old and young.


----------



## noirua (7 July 2008)

You mean you believe in God?  Yes, yes, yes, but I do not have a religion!  How come?  Well, I pray direct and have cut out the middle man!


----------



## noirua (7 July 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> To me this means the mind can`t ever be mastered.Frustration is a common trait for both old and young.




Hi Wysiwyg, To me, from an experience of seeing such a situation, the mind can be mastered, but in very old age, becomes unmastered, and the person finds it both hard to accept or perhaps to know - best wishes noirua


----------



## Dukey (8 July 2008)

_Eagles may soar but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines!_

(a random one courtesy of iGoogle jokes)


----------



## CoffeeKing (8 July 2008)

Sometimes you think you can - Sometimes you think you can't


Either way your right -

and so it begins...


----------



## noirua (10 July 2008)

I'm drowning! I can't swim!  Hi there, you've got three options, swimming lesson, lifebelt or I jump in to save you?  Save me, save me!  Sorry, wrong option, I can't swim either, go for another. lifebelt!  Lifebelt!  Sorry there isn't one, would you like the other one.  Gurgle, gurgle, gurgle.  Are you there, are you there?  No answer, what can you do?


----------



## CoffeeKing (10 July 2008)

noirua said:


> I'm drowning! I can't swim!  Hi there, you've got three options, swimming lesson, lifebelt or I jump in to save you?  Save me, save me!  Sorry, wrong option, I can't swim either, go for another. lifebelt!  Lifebelt!  Sorry there isn't one, would you like the other one.  Gurgle, gurgle, gurgle.  Are you there, are you there?  No answer, what can you do?




What can you do...

Keep on fishing!


----------



## noirua (10 July 2008)

My shares are going up and up and I cannot bring myself to sell.  
Now my shares are going down and I cannot bring myself to sell.
When they recover 20% I will certainly sell.
My shares have recovered 20% "Hooray" they will recover further so I will not sell.
My shares have fallen back even further now so I wont sell.  I've put them in the bottom drawer, afterall, I was holding for the long term anyway???????????


----------



## noirua (11 July 2008)

...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - too early.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2008)

If just one is out of line then all will follow. Except those who adjoin from a different point, as they will show out of alignmen only should they meet that which is out of line already or has become so due to the first. Infact, it is really they who are out of line.


----------



## noirua (13 July 2008)

Pick yourself up, dust yourself down and start all over again - from the film "Swing time" (1936).


----------



## noirua (14 July 2008)

noirua said:


> Pick yourself up, dust yourself down and start all over again - from the film "Swing time" (1936).




Todays thought is the song itself. "Pick yourself up, dust yourself down and start all over again" - in these tough times in markets throughout the World, this song, so soon after the depession and a few years from World War, seems as significant today:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDXZkBIxso4


----------



## CoffeeKing (15 July 2008)

If at first you don't succeed...

Why keep trying?


----------



## subaru69 (15 July 2008)

Chaos is great (eg the markets), even though most of the time it's annoying.
We have to be careful not to criticise contradictions as they can be a very useful.
For example: breasts are both soft and firm.


----------



## noirua (16 July 2008)

The Captain is often the quiet one who leads by example, however, watch out for doughnuts.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 July 2008)

Cardinal Pell : quote of the century... (concerning Emma Foster)
(just heard him say it on ABC news) 

"*It is one of the worst things that can happen to a young girl ... to commit suicide*" 

http://news.theage.com.au/national/anger-over-bishops-insensitive-remark-20080716-3ft3.html


----------



## noirua (18 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Cardinal Pell : quote of the century... (concerning Emma Foster)
> (just heard him say it on ABC news)
> 
> "*It is one of the worst things that can happen to a young girl ... to commit suicide*"
> ...




It is one of the worst things that can happen to an old Cardinal ... to commit suicide - would he not agree?


----------



## noirua (18 July 2008)

Never count your turtles before they're hatched.


----------



## noirua (20 July 2008)

If you are not living life to the full, then you are living it alone.


----------



## noirua (24 July 2008)

Go forth young man and conquer the Universe, but first find your oyster.


----------



## zolow (24 July 2008)

noirua said:


> My shares are going up and up and I cannot bring myself to sell.
> Now my shares are going down and I cannot bring myself to sell.
> When they recover 20% I will certainly sell.
> My shares have recovered 20% "Hooray" they will recover further so I will not sell.
> My shares have fallen back even further now so I wont sell.  I've put them in the bottom drawer, afterall, I was holding for the long term anyway???????????




I like this one Noirua, It pretty much describes my trading style to a T!


----------



## noirua (24 July 2008)

zolow said:


> I like this one Noirua, It pretty much describes my trading style to a T!




Yes indeed, few I think have escaped having done this. CSR is my most recent stock to go in the bottom drawer, consoled by reasonable dividends, at the moment anyway.  Good luck - noi


----------



## sassa (24 July 2008)

Always leave the party while you're still having a good time.


----------



## noirua (26 July 2008)

Believe what ever you want to, if it makes you happy. If it's wrong, stupid or just plain ridiculous, all the better: All three and you've hit your jackpot of happiness.


----------



## noirua (27 July 2008)

He managed to pass through the eye of a needle, unfortunately, he was trampled on by an elephant on the other side.


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 July 2008)

Yesterday - has gone away

Today - well it is here too stay

Tomorrow - never shows up to play


----------



## noirua (28 July 2008)

I will do something that will astonish the whole world - George Stevenson


----------



## noirua (28 July 2008)

She operates from a different planet. That doesn't mean that she comes from an other planet.


----------



## JTLP (28 July 2008)

Buying when there is blood on the streets will most likely result in you being massacred


----------



## noirua (29 July 2008)

DIDN'T REMIND YOU!  Haven't you got a mind of your own you blithering idiot, get stuffed. Never before have I ever met such a forgetful person. Your absolutely useless and pathetic. Find your own way home if you can. Daft, stupid, ignorant. Thank goodness for one thing, you're deaf.


----------



## Speewha (29 July 2008)

Hello


In front a precipice, behind are wolves, grow wings.  

Regards


----------



## noirua (30 July 2008)

I did all my research day after day, thousands of hours I spent, then, the market crashed and I was wiped out like all the rest ?????????????????????????????


----------



## noirua (30 July 2008)

Thy never know when to go, these politicians.


----------



## noirua (30 July 2008)

I'm on a roll and it's straight on to the Whitehouse. Nothing can stop me now?


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 July 2008)

noirua said:


> I'm on a roll and it's straight on to the Whitehouse. Nothing can stop me now?




good for you noi 
I assume it's a quote you made up?  (i.e. you give no references to these quotes of yours)


----------



## noirua (31 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I assume it's a quote you made up?  (i.e. you give no references to these quotes of yours)




Hi2020, Yes, all made up, unless I give a reference. As I said sometime ago though, it's possible, I thought, I made it up and then realised, perhaps, it came through the sands of time and was someone else afterall, or a mixture. Anyway, I'm going to have  followed later by :drink: and then:band and walk down the high street waving my:aus: hoping when I get back the:fan


----------



## Tysonboss1 (31 July 2008)

Success stops when you do
Continuous effort, not strength or inteligence is the key to unlocking our potential, (Winston Churchill)
The harder I work the luckier I get
Great spirits often encouter violent opposition from mediocre minds
Remember a small leak gone un-noticed sinks even the mighiest ship
Driven by profit, Guided by principle


----------



## noirua (1 August 2008)

If you want to know all about me then look around you - John Woods


----------



## noirua (1 August 2008)

If you're second then you are the first loser.


----------



## noirua (1 August 2008)

White House:  Knock, knock, knock! -  NO, NO, No! You can't come in to size up the joint, go away and get elected first! You jerk!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 August 2008)

From Mark Twain.

 "Everybody talks about the weather, but nobody does anything about it."

Al Gore excepting.

gg


----------



## Julia (1 August 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi2020, Yes, all made up, unless I give a reference. As I said sometime ago though, it's possible, I thought, I made it up and then realised, perhaps, it came through the sands of time and was someone else afterall, or a mixture. Anyway, I'm going to have  followed later by :drink: and then:band and walk down the high street waving my:aus: hoping when I get back the:fan



Noirua, I'm really impressed to know that you have dreamed up these pieces of wisdom.
Maybe a sure seller in a small booklet form?


----------



## Doris (1 August 2008)

noirua said:


> If you're second then you are the first loser.




The second mouse gets the cheese!


----------



## nioka (2 August 2008)

Doris said:


> The second mouse gets the cheese!




When walking in the bush, the first in line stirs up the snake and the second in line gets bitten.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 August 2008)

in baseball it's the third man out who is blamed for ending the innings


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 August 2008)

Zimbabwe has removed 10 zeros from its new banknotes ....
(inflation at 1 million %)


----------



## Speewha (2 August 2008)

Hello,

If you don’t know where you are going, any road will get you there 

Charles Dodgson (Lewis Carroll)

Regards


----------



## noirua (3 August 2008)

The dead wood is now cut out!  But why, sir, do we leave so many cut and bleeding?


----------



## noirua (3 August 2008)

Strength, is not, in that or he who would be a lion, but in knowing he is, and the strength that he knows he has.


----------



## noirua (4 August 2008)

If prices are reduced by those who obtain commission to sell and reduced and reduced even more, eventually, comes the collapse.


----------



## Doris (4 August 2008)

noirua said:


> Strength, is not, in that or he who would be a lion, but in knowing he is, and the strength that he knows he has.




Lovitt!

.. reminds me of an old Nigerian saying:

Just because the tiger is silent, do not think he is stupid!

(I do adore strong silent tigers... still waters run deep!)


----------



## nioka (4 August 2008)

Heard on Denton tonight sung by Mary Schnieders daughter. "Be yourself, everyone else is taken". Not new but definitely worth repeating.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2008)

Just when you have the Olympics so well organized someone attacks you in your nether regions.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2008)

Each to their own in life's rich pattern of events.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2008)

A stock may be very good indeed, but if selling takes place then confidence falls, the price falls and loans become a greater part of the market capitalization.  Then despite everything, confidence falls further, the stock price falls again, loans are called in and then follows a collapse.


----------



## Speewha (6 August 2008)

Hello

The best reason for having dreams is that in dreams no reasons are necessary.  ~Ashleigh Brilliant

Regards


----------



## noirua (6 August 2008)

It is a better person who accidentally strays from the straight and narrow path and returns, than the one who deliberately strays and returns as if they hadn't.


----------



## banjosmyth (6 August 2008)

*"The most expensive advice you will ever get, is free from poor people"*


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 August 2008)

noirua said:


> It is a better person who accidentally strays from the straight and narrow path and returns, than the one who deliberately strays and returns as if they hadn't.



or who thinks more about "lead us not into temptation"
and less about "forgive us our trespassers"


----------



## noirua (7 August 2008)

Sometimes a persons weakness, and ultimate destruction is not by the enemies they know, but more, the friends who they do not realise are slowly becoming their enemies.


----------



## noirua (7 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> or who thinks more about "lead us not into temptation"
> and less about "forgive us our trespassers"



Very good 2020, Had to read it three times, now I am getting it.


----------



## noirua (7 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Noirua, I'm really impressed to know that you have dreamed up these pieces of wisdom.
> Maybe a sure seller in a small booklet form?



Cheers Julia.

....Hi noi, I hear you're about to write a book!.....  Yeh, I certainly am, out quite soon.....  When you write it could it be on really soft paper and make sure the ink doesn't run, could have other uses noi.....  other uses, what are they??????????


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 August 2008)

what (China and) the Olympics need is a Chinese equivalent of the Chasers.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2008)

As an actor or musician is about to perform, they must do so with a cool head and a hot heart.


----------



## subaru69 (8 August 2008)

Why are we America's ally when every Friday morning we wake up to our market set for a pounding before the weekend.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2008)

Just a thought "Happiness" lest I forget: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEjlKOEjM1M


----------



## pennywise75 (11 August 2008)

I use an Eddie Vedder (Pearl Jam) quote as my signature.

"I know all the rules but the rules did not know me"

I think it really has a place in trading...

doesnt matter how many rules you know .. the market doesnt play bye rules


----------



## noirua (12 August 2008)

If you lose today you will spend the rest of your life in shame!


----------



## Speewha (12 August 2008)

Hello

Success breeds complacency. Complacency breeds failure. Only the paranoid survive.
Andrew Grove 

Regards


----------



## noirua (13 August 2008)

When you are backed by Government you may think you're home and dry, unless they are incompetent.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 August 2008)

Here's one for the Christians ...
Better not include it on the Bible quotes thread. - only some Bible quotes are welcome there :hide:

Place your mouse on the E below and drag to the U.

Even though you can't see Him, GOD is there for yoU


----------



## nioka (13 August 2008)

From another thread (Saving is everything),

After awhile you don't own stuff, stuff owns you.


----------



## Speewha (14 August 2008)

Hello
Now there is one outstandingly important fact regarding Spaceship Earth, and that is that no instruction book came with it.
Buckminster Fuller

Regards


----------



## noirua (15 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Here's one for the Christians ...
> Better not include it on the Bible quotes thread. - only some Bible quotes are welcome there :hide:
> 
> Place your mouse on the E below and drag to the U.
> ...



My GOD, how clever you are 2020, I dragged from E to U and there was a message, and as time is closing in on me the other side awaits, cheers


----------



## noirua (15 August 2008)

nioka said:


> From another thread (Saving is everything),
> 
> After awhile you don't own stuff, stuff owns you.



Another good one, after all this time, must throw out those Annual Reports going back to 1965. Are they my relics? NO!  I'm there's.


----------



## noirua (15 August 2008)

Speewha said:


> Hello
> Now there is one outstandingly important fact regarding Spaceship Earth, and that is that no instruction book came with it.
> Buckminster Fuller Regards



Yes indeed, and others seem to have produced their own instruction books, and so religions began.


----------



## noirua (15 August 2008)

My world is a lot of clutter and I buy more to put it in. The more I buy to put it in the more clutter I buy to put.


----------



## Flathead Flick (15 August 2008)

"Never argue with an idiot - all they'll do is bring you down to their level and beat you with experience."



Flick


----------



## noirua (16 August 2008)

Everyone prefers a rising sun to a setting one.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 August 2008)

many religions remind me of Peter Ustinov's comment once about living in Switzerland ....
"Everything is illegal in Switzerland - unless of course it is compulsory"


----------



## noirua (16 August 2008)

People think in the past, so often, and as age builds on them the more they dwell in it.  For to dwell in it is to pretend to be young and not accept the truth.


----------



## noirua (17 August 2008)

I look at the rules of the establishment and I agree with everyone of them and they fit exactly into my own life style.
These rules, however, are telling me what I must do, so, I must break the rules and the establishment. Then live my life, in the future, by those exact rules.


----------



## Speewha (17 August 2008)

Hello
I am neither vegetable nor mineral, therefore I am animal, so please make allowances.

(Me I think)

Regards


----------



## nioka (17 August 2008)

Every year seems to go by faster than the one before it and the older you get the faster they go. ( Not an original thought but one that seems to come to mind a lot lately as I run out of time. So much to do, so little time left to do it.)


----------



## noirua (17 August 2008)

nioka said:


> Every year seems to go by faster than the one before it and the older you get the faster they go. ( Not an original thought but one that seems to come to mind a lot lately as I run out of time. So much to do, so little time left to do it.)



Its not the ability or lack of it to do.  It is, the willingness to walk out of the front door and head off into what seems the wilderness.


----------



## noirua (18 August 2008)

Yesterday is another country, borders are now closed.


----------



## mr_delta (18 August 2008)

noirua said:


> Its not the ability or lack of it to do.  It is, the willingness to walk out of the front door and head off into what seems the wilderness.




Well said Noirua....I can vouch for that quote....we all read some beautiful inspiring lines in our lives but rarely put them into practice...

I was like that too but one day I boldly OPENED the door and walked out of my comfort zone and all I tell myself after that event is why did I not do it before....but that brings me to one of the quotes of the Bhagvad Gita - "Samay se pehle aur bhagya se adhik kissi ko kuch nahi milta"...Loosely translated into english it means "You cannot get anymore than what was destined for you nor at any time before it was destined to be yours"...

This is the firs time I read this thread & I loved reading it...Good contributions all along the way


----------



## noirua (18 August 2008)

We go through a molecular change every seven years, so this Teddy is not that Teddy,


----------



## noirua (19 August 2008)

Can't see what is going on.  Stick your ferret down the hole and see what comes running out.


----------



## Speewha (19 August 2008)

Hello,

"This is like deja vu all over again." 

Yogi Berra 

Regards


----------



## noirua (19 August 2008)

Let your fox run free today and you can hunt him again tomorrow.


----------



## noirua (20 August 2008)

"She's out", he said.  May I congratulate you on your timing.


----------



## bvbfan (21 August 2008)

Flathead Flick said:


> "Never argue with an idiot - all they'll do is bring you down to their level and beat you with experience."
> 
> 
> 
> Flick




Good one


----------



## noirua (21 August 2008)

When they pinch your ideas and your people, do one thing, pinch them back.


----------



## Speewha (21 August 2008)

Hello,

If you owe the bank $100 that's your problem.
If you owe the bank $100 million, that's the bank's problem. 

J. Paul Getty

Regards


----------



## noirua (22 August 2008)

Everyone has the right to destroy their own life, but not the lives of others.


----------



## noirua (22 August 2008)

What doesn't go up can still go down.


----------



## Speewha (22 August 2008)

Hello

The dumbest people I know are those who know it all.


Malcom Forbes

Regards


----------



## natashia (22 August 2008)

If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will
not bite you. This is the principal difference between a dog
and a man.


----------



## CanOz (22 August 2008)

Tip of the day..........


Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## noirua (23 August 2008)

Old direction posts in the sand, like the sand that moves, so do the direction posts.


----------



## noirua (24 August 2008)

If you avoid emotion you avoid life.


----------



## noirua (24 August 2008)

It is not the expenses of those who stay that rise, but more those who visit.


----------



## Speewha (25 August 2008)

Hello,

The herd instinct among forecasters makes sheep look like independent thinkers. 

Edgar R. Fiedler

Regards


----------



## Speewha (27 August 2008)

Hello, 

I will never be an old man. To me, old age is always 15 years older than I am. 

Francis Bacon.

Regards


----------



## noirua (29 August 2008)

Thank you my friend.  You are a very good loser indeed, afterall, you've had a great deal of practice.


----------



## noirua (30 August 2008)

There is really no difference between us, only I will die today and you tomorrow - Sir Thomas Moore


----------



## Speewha (30 August 2008)

Hello, 

I often remind our analysts that 100% of the information you have about a  company represents the past, and 100% of a stocks valuation depends on the future.

  Bill Miller 

  Regards


----------



## noirua (30 August 2008)

Trust that the Aussie coal industry will prevent a recession in Australia, and revive and push forward growth thereafter for forty or more years.


----------



## noirua (1 September 2008)

Better an empty house than an angry tennant.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2008)

noi, a drinking m8 used to say that when he encountered a bout of flatulence, lol


----------



## noirua (2 September 2008)

Just when he had him on the ropes, he heads off for Alaska and collects a new mate.


----------



## snapperhunter (2 September 2008)

Great thread guys!


----------



## noirua (3 September 2008)

"I am not a Christian", he said, "and neither was the Lord Jesus Christ". Christianity came about after his death.


----------



## Speewha (3 September 2008)

Hello, 

Dost thou love life? Then do not squander time,
for that is the stuff life is made of.


BENJAMIN FRANKLIN

Regards


----------



## noirua (3 September 2008)

Never let them get one lap ahead in life.  For, when the final lap arrives you are lost.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 September 2008)

hey, what is it exactly that women have against ceilings , especially glass ones!?


----------



## noirua (5 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> hey, what is it exactly that women have against ceilings , especially glass ones!?



I don't know, I give up.


----------



## Speewha (5 September 2008)

Hello, 

They aint't making Jews Like Jesus anymore 

KINKY FRIEDMAN

Regards   

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElDtH7rP3T0


----------



## noirua (8 September 2008)

Lives ebb and flow by changes in opportunities.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2008)

It doesn't matter how much you know.  There is always someone out there who knows more than you do.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2008)

..."I do like your sardonic interjections, they do you no harm at all", she said.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2008)

Justice will only be achieved when those who have not been injured by crime are as indignant as those who have - King Solomon


----------



## noirua (10 September 2008)

"I married beneath me, all woman do" - Nancy Astor.


----------



## noirua (10 September 2008)

"Times they are a changing, JUST DON'T TELL ME ABOUT IT",...


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

If you punch holes in it and file it, at least it will be safely filed.


----------



## Calliope (13 September 2008)

Let us be thankful for fools. But for them the rest of us could not succeed.

Mark Twain


----------



## Speewha (13 September 2008)

Hello
The sun, with all those planet's revolving around it and dependent upon it, can still ripen a bunch of grapes as if it had nothing else in the universe to do.

Galileo

Regards


----------



## noirua (15 September 2008)

Pick yourself up, dust yourself down, and start all over again.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2008)

"My best friend is gone, there's nothing left for me", he said. Looking at his right hand, an empty bottle marked "whiskey"


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

If your shares were good before the great slide, then, they will be  good after it.


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

You can't collect in life until you've controlled the challenges.


----------



## Speewha (17 September 2008)

Hello,

"When one of your dreams come true, you begin to look at the others more carefully." 

ANON 


Regards


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a stupid song about him?


----------



## noirua (19 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a stupid song about him?




It's because he was bitten by a blue-tailed fly, and the pony threw him in the ditch.
The jury at the inquest decided it was the blue-tailed flies' fault and not the pony.
Thus it is written on his gravestone for all to see.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 September 2008)

noirua said:


> It's because he was bitten by a blue-tailed fly, and the pony threw him in the ditch.
> The jury at the inquest decided it was the blue-tailed flies' fault and not the pony.
> Thus it is written on his gravestone for all to see.




noi, lol, sorry, I'd forgotten the plot of that particular rivetting yarn  ... 



> Jimmy Crack Corn
> (Blue Tail Fly)
> 
> When I was young I used to wait
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 September 2008)

Given the trend in the market, lol .... 
A competitor to Woolworths ?...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYegSJFnofk


----------



## noirua (19 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Given the trend in the market, lol ....
> A competitor to Woolworths ?...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYegSJFnofk




Strange that the Aussie Woolworths is doing so well when it is probably an offspring of the UK Woolworths that is doing so disastrously.
One of my Great Grans told me that it originally started in Brixton, London and was called the "penny arcade".  Called Woolworth later as it sold a great range of wools at a time when people made their own clothes.This info is not guaranteed as it was many moons ago. 
On slimming, my BMI is now 23.5 and it's a matter of cutting out chocolate, biscuits, cakes and bread. Helped by low speed power walking.


----------



## Speewha (19 September 2008)

Hello,

 F W WOOLWORTH,  USA was an amalgamation of about five, 5c & 10c stores at the turn of the 19th and 20th century’s   . They quickly grew and not long after the amalgamation they opened in the UK witht 3d and 6d stores.

Woolworth in Australia has no connection with either the US or UK Woolworths. It was started in 1924 in NSW, by Messer’s   Percy Christmas, Stanley Chatterton, Cecil Scott, Waine, George Creed and Ernest Williams. The name on the draft prospectus drawn up by Cecil Scott Waine was "Wallworths Bazaar" – a play on the  F W Woolworth name (the owner of the Woolworth's chain in the United States and United Kingdom). However, according to Ernest Robert Williams, Percy Christmas dared him to register the name Woolworths instead, which he succeeded in doing after finding out the name was available for use in NSW.

There's some Aussie larakin sprit for you

Ref History F W WOOLWORTH HISTORY (WEB SITE)

Australian Ref from various source


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 September 2008)

thanks for that speewha  - older and wiser as they say .

here's a change of direction....

Why do they call it an asteroid when it's outside the hemisphere, but call it a hemorrhoid when it's in your butt?


----------



## noirua (19 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> thanks for that speewha  - older and wiser as they say .
> 
> here's a change of direction....
> 
> Why do they call it an asteroid when it's outside the hemisphere, but call it a hemorrhoid when it's in your butt?



For common people like us it's "piles". However, ONE may have hemorrhoids.

A good dose of "butchers Broom extract" will soon get rid of them. Squat toilets relieve pressure that can bring these on. It's a modern complaint. Best always to get advice as it can sometimes be cancer in similar guise.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 September 2008)

noirua said:


> ... A good dose of "butchers Broom extract" will soon get rid of them. ....



noi,
lol and now, how do we get rid of asteroids ? 

PS I once read a book (fibre etc) which included the concept of the BAMBY diet :- 

bran 
and 
multivitamins, 
B complex and 
yoghurt (friendly bacteria  ) 



> For common people like us it's "piles".



like the bloke who went to the fancy dress ball as a jetty 
.. he had piles


----------



## noirua (20 September 2008)

...and the man in the Churchyard did urinate upon the gravestone, and the Vicar seeing this said, "kindly leave this churchyard as you have desecrated it".

The man said staggering, "get stuffed, you old buzzard, i'm staying put."

"If you do not leave this place there shall be a wailing and a gnashing of teeth, as the Lord God said." 

"I'm not going", he said, swigging from his bottle.

"woof, woof, woof, woofity, woof, bow wow", barked Fido, teeth a gnashing,  biting the man on the left buttock.

"wail, wail, wail, bloody hell", shouted the man. Fleeing from the churchyard.

"and it shall come to pass", said the Vicar, "and it did".

The moral of story, "Do not dilly dally in the churchyard".


----------



## noirua (20 September 2008)

If the US Government pays about 1 trillion dollars to buy the banks mortgage books.

Then the people own all the mortgages.

That means they must pay for the mortgages either by increased taxes, or more likely, adding debt by selling bonds.

If bonds are sold then interest rates will rise.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

Paddy and Seamus at the pub ... 
Paddy sez "Seamus you're my oldest and dearest friend - if anything should happen to me, there's somepin I'd like you to do for my memory ....   I'd like you to get that bottle of vintage whisky I've been keeping on the mantlepiece, and pour it on my grave ..."
"sure, to be sure" sez Seamus
Long Pause .
"err, but Paddy, I'm sure you wouldn't mind if I just ran it past my bladder first?"


----------



## noirua (20 September 2008)

That's the Irish for you, have to test everything.

A lot of animals were standing about wondering, time they had not a clue and thinking was far beyond them.  The hours past and still they stood.
Then suddenly I noticed a lot of movement and happy faces. 
Yes indeed, the walrus had just arrived.  "the king will be here soon, after he's watered the cabbages" the walrus said.


----------



## Speewha (20 September 2008)

Hello,

_Greed is a fat demon with a small mouth and whatever you feed it is never enough._
Janwillem Van De Wetering 


Regards


----------



## noirua (21 September 2008)

Trust thee not in the facts and horrors that are presented in life, when they announce suddenly, that all is well, a paper solution that the cracks will eventually devour.


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

Never give up until you have pinned your quarry down.  The quarry may appear to be pinned, but deliberately, to strike back.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 September 2008)

speaking of quarries, reminds me of what they used to say about Imelda Marcos.    - that she'd taken up mining ... 

"this is mine, that's mine, and pretty soon everything else will be mine".


----------



## Calliope (22 September 2008)

A woman drove me to drink, and I never had the courtesy to thank her.  

W.C. Fields


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

Keep your friends close and your enemies even closer. For it is not the enemies you know who are the danger, it is those you don't know.


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

While desperate times require desperate measures, this might be a bit too desperate.- Paul Noite, Hinsdale Inv, on the US rescue package.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 September 2008)

"For every rich man you know who is happy, there are 100 who are not." 

Heck I don't even know one rich man, let alone 101!


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> "For every rich man you know who is happy, there are 100 who are not."
> 
> Heck I don't even know one rich man, let alone 101!



I think I know a few but they never admit to being rich. The clue is that they can't bear to not be making money, and they're not seen much.
Then they are off on sudden short breaks, probably to theirs or a contacts hide-a-way.

Things are always more scary when you think about them than actually doing them.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 September 2008)

Cameron Smith (Melb Storm captain) found guilty of grapple tackle - out of the finals .  good!
Better still, they should be sidelined for a period comparable to the injury they might have caused.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 September 2008)

PS .. 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/09/24/2373525.htm


> Smith argued that the tackle happened too quickly for him to re-adjust and release Thaiday's head, *but admitted that he did have a grip on the head of the player. *


----------



## CoffeeKing (24 September 2008)

They say "elephants never forget"


But what do they have to remember about in the first place?


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

Come on now, let's have YOUR POINT OF VIEW, we can't wait for ever. The reason you're waiting is that I can't see the point of you.


----------



## Calliope (25 September 2008)

If you are driving to Queensland, check you bumper stickers before you cross the border.


----------



## Calliope (25 September 2008)

Cameron Smith guilty. I thought the whole purpose of the  knuckledraggers' game was to maim or injure your opponents into submission.


----------



## Family_Guy (25 September 2008)

Whoops.....wrong thread.

Carry on as normal


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> Whoops.....wrong thread.
> 
> Carry on as normal




Hi, There is a provision to completely delete your own post if you put it on the wrong thread.

Those who burst into anger or display bad temper, in front of others, are guilty of abuse.


----------



## Family_Guy (25 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi, There is a provision to completely delete your own post if you put it on the wrong thread.
> 
> Those who burst into anger or display bad temper, in front of others, are guilty of abuse.




yes. Sorry to all. Bad day. Wrong place to take it out.
Guess i better add a thought for the day then.

"I was born naked, bury me naked."

and i still can't work out this one out.......

"There are 3 types of people in this world. Those that can count and those that can't."


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 September 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> "There are 3 types of people in this world. Those that can count and those that can't."



lol, like the bloke at work lol  (bit of a comedian) 
says he can count to ten on his fingers
to twenty if he takes off his shoes
and twenty and a half if he undoes his fly


----------



## noirua (27 September 2008)

11, +67, 78, -45, 33, +89, 122, 567, 46, +23,____ What comes next?


----------



## Calliope (28 September 2008)

As someone who has grown up in the same era, i would like to pay tribute to a man who has brought a lot of enjoyment to my life and to countless others. 

I am referring to the death of Paul Newmwn at the age of 83.

At a time when it is fashionable to dislike Americans, especially rich and priveleged Americans, his passing leaves a gap in my life. In my opinion he was a great man and a great husband.  George Clooney said;

"He set the bar too high for the rest of us"

All the great actors who gave me great enjoyment all my adult life have now gone. It was only last week that I watched The Hustler and marvelled at his ability. People like him become a part of our lives,and can never be replaced


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 September 2008)

noirua said:


> 11, +67, 78, -45, 33, +89, 122, 567, 46, +23,____ What comes next?




A number


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 September 2008)

noirua said:


> 11, +67, 78, -45, 33, +89, 122, 567, 46, +23,____ What comes next?




answer:-
+150

reason:-
I assume this is a plot of the XAO over the recent past and into the future - and after they announce the bailout for instance.   (??)


----------



## noirua (3 October 2008)

noirua said:


> 11, +67, 78, -45, 33, +89, 122, 567, 46, +23,____ What comes next?



Answer is 69.

They're going to love it, they're on holiday!


----------



## noirua (3 October 2008)

A company in the dot com boom was immediately hit by the crash. They kept the same staff as they needed them when bidding for new work.

Very little work arrived and layoffs were few, even though the company went into loss. A recovery would come in six months.

Six months went by, and still things got worse, and losses rose.

The share price had collapsed and bankers became nervous. Finally, after 18 months a quarter of the staff were laid off.

This was getting late as losses rose further. Still they continued on hoping for work and keeping staff.

In the end this company went bankrupt. Everyone lost their jobs and a multi-billion dollar company went to the wall.


----------



## Speewha (3 October 2008)

Hello,

_You can always count on the Americans to do the right thing - after they have exhausted all other possibilities._ 

Winston Churchhill

Regards


----------



## noirua (4 October 2008)

"Look at that sign", said Fred, "It reads: Have worthless mortgages?  Contact us, and we will purchase them for full value.  Federal Government of the United States."


----------



## Speewha (4 October 2008)

Hello,

_A closed mind see’s nothing, but knows everything._

Unknown. 

Regards


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 October 2008)

A couple for Sarah Palin ...
1. Do blind Eskimos have seeing eye sled dogs?
2. How do they get a deer to cross at that yellow road sign? 
3. If it's tourist season, why can't we shoot them?

And more general ... 

4. How did a fool and his money GET together?
5. What's another word for thesaurus?
6. Why do they sterilize the needles for lethal injection? 
7. Why is abbreviation such a long word?
8. How do you know when its time to tune your bagpipes?
9. Is it true that cannibals don't eat clowns because they taste funny?

10. Why do they call it a TV set when you only get one? 
11. Do radioactive cats have 18 half-lives?
12. What was the best thing before sliced bread?
13. What is the speed of dark?
14. How come you never hear about gruntled employees?
15. What is a "free" gift? Aren't all gifts free?
16. After eating, do amphibians have to wait one hour before getting out of the water?
17. If white wine goes with fish, do white grapes go with sushi?
18. If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, Is it considered a hostage situation?


----------



## noirua (5 October 2008)

I can't stop long the offals just arrived.

An appeaser is a person who feeds a crocodile hoping it will eat them last.


----------



## noirua (7 October 2008)

He's done well m8, give him plenty of abuse, he deserves it.


----------



## noirua (7 October 2008)

You can't control the weather but you can wear rain gear.
You can't control your temper but you can learn how to protect yourself from it.


----------



## CoffeeKing (7 October 2008)

"Hang" onto it...

"Hang" in there...

or just "Hang"


----------



## noirua (8 October 2008)

You can't have a Kansas City shuffle without a body.


----------



## noirua (8 October 2008)

God smiles upon Australia in these troubled times, smile, whatever happens Aussies will come out best, rest assured.


----------



## johenmo (8 October 2008)

Considering how things are tracking.......

"Fools rush in, where Angels fear to tread".


----------



## noirua (9 October 2008)

Certainty and judgement is fine, but in the face of the road ahead, it is fear that can knock you down.


----------



## noirua (10 October 2008)

I'm not an eye for an eye person, I always take 2 eyes - John Wayne


----------



## noirua (10 October 2008)

A World top Analyst, August 1st, "we rate this stock at $10.00 a buy, expected price $12 in 12 months."

 Same World top Analyst October 10th, "we rate this stock a sell at $5.00, expected price $4.00 in 12months."


----------



## Speewha (11 October 2008)

Hello

_You cannot put a quart in a pint cup._

Anon.

Regards


----------



## Rastan (11 October 2008)

_At least you have your health_

My Stockbroker


----------



## noirua (11 October 2008)

"This too shall pass", US broker yesterday.


----------



## Calliope (11 October 2008)

What is depressing the American market and thinking people generally, is the is the awful realisation that one incompetent president is going to be succeeded by another incompetent president.


----------



## noirua (11 October 2008)

Calliope said:


> What is depressing the American market and thinking people generally, is the is the awful realisation that one incompetent president is going to be succeeded by another incompetent president.



This is not George's fault, he is doing his very, very best for the whole world.  Everyone blames him and it just ain't fair, God dammit.


----------



## noirua (11 October 2008)

It's getting very bad, all is lost.  No, no it's not, I've an idea. Let's get all these deck-chairs moved around and make them neat. If we do that we will not sink.


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

When you visit, remember, never upset the natives.


----------



## noirua (14 October 2008)

Break-up couples cause pet stress.


----------



## noirua (14 October 2008)

I'm usually ignored when I'm right and shouted at when I'm wrong.


----------



## noirua (15 October 2008)

Look after the cents and the Dollars look after themselves.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 October 2008)

never eat yellow snow


----------



## Speewha (16 October 2008)

Hello


The future belongs to those who give the next generation reason for hope.


Pierre Teilhard De Chardin 


Regards


----------



## noirua (16 October 2008)

Speewha said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> The future belongs to those who give the next generation reason for hope.
> ...



At work: One boy is one boy, two boys are half a boy and three boys are none at all.


----------



## Speewha (17 October 2008)

Hello


_I like long walks, especially when they are taken by people who annoy me. _


Fred Allen

Regards


----------



## noirua (17 October 2008)

"In fact I've had a brush with the grim reaper myself", said the doctor.


----------



## noirua (18 October 2008)

...and he shouted at the top of his voice to the audience, "do you mind if I get my celebrities out."


----------



## noirua (19 October 2008)

A lot of money lost and they are helped out. A lot of money lost by those who help out. A lot of borrowing required by those who help out and those who are helped. 
Maybe this is just shoring up a sandcastle that will collapse anyway.


----------



## noirua (20 October 2008)

If you can't ride three horses at the same time, you should not be in the circus.


----------



## noirua (21 October 2008)

You've done crap and you expect me to bail you out.  Who the hell do you think you are, a European Bank.


----------



## noirua (21 October 2008)

Sometimes it's not what you do, it is, what can you do, and your opportunity to do it.


----------



## noirua (21 October 2008)

When you leave this world, make sure you have left your mark in the sand.


----------



## noirua (22 October 2008)

The farther you move away the smaller things become, but the angles appear narrower and then it disappears altogether.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 October 2008)

noirua said:


> The farther you move away the smaller things become, but the angles appear narrower and then it disappears altogether.





Well actually the things don`t become smaller.The illusion of smaller comes from the distance.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 October 2008)

http://www.progroupracing.com.au/group_races/CaulfieldCup/Caulfield_Cup.htm



> FALLS IN THE CAULFIELD CUP:
> In 1885,  17 of 44 horses fell at the turn into the straight, resulting in the death of jockey Donald Nicholson (considered Australia's worst race fall)




Changing subject ...  typical press prior to last Caulfield Cup ...
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/10/14/2390371.htm


> Weekend Hussler was the main attraction at Caulfield this morning as he galloped impressively on the course proper ahead of Saturday's race.... [rave rave] etc




Here's a conspiracy theory for you ...

Recent hype over Weekend Hussler ... now could that be a bookie's plot ?   - or at best an irresponsible press - propaganda to make the horse an "emotional crowd favourite" or near favourite ?  Only to be soundly beaten in the race. 

-  not that I bet on horses - except for the Melb Cup - most years probably not this lol.

Heck , we all know what happens to your bank account when your heart takes over from your head, and you bet on "crowd favourites"  - take the stock market for instance ...  

PS Disclaimer.. I have no idea what odds he got down to ... or the accuracy of the above for that matter ... Didn't really follow the race  ... just that I don't trust the racing industry as a reliable place to "invest" . 

"Horse, he amazing animal, he can take thousands of people for ride, all at same time".


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 October 2008)

PS conclusion :-
best not to bet on a horse (or shares) that "the bellhops are all talking about" - sure to be lower odds (or overpriced) compared to "the quiet achievers"


----------



## Speewha (22 October 2008)

Hello,


_If you lose hope, somehow you lose the vitality that keeps life moving, you lose that courage to be, that quality that helps you go on in spite of it all. And so today I still have a dream._

Martin Luther King JR

Regards


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 October 2008)

noirua said:


> When you leave this world, make sure you have left your mark in the sand.




But if the sands of time keep moving no-one will know you were there...
Best off doing a Kilroy... preferably in something solid.


----------



## noirua (23 October 2008)

If you sleep with dogs you get fleas. It's a bit unwise.


----------



## noirua (23 October 2008)

noirua said:


> If you sleep with dogs you get fleas. It's a bit unwise - A politician said...




My approach to life is the same as my blood group, B+ (be positive).


----------



## CoffeeKing (24 October 2008)

When your outside at night looking up to the sky... think about the power of space, never ending reaches of the cosmos, infinity...

Think about that the next time you squash an ant...


----------



## noirua (25 October 2008)

Thank you for your excellent views, they are straight to the point.  Just a pity they're built on sandcastles.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2008)

Always fear the greatest danger and never think you are a charmed person. Lest they lay flowers on your grave.


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 October 2008)

Why - _*when the sign says wet paint *_- do we have to touch it to find out


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 October 2008)

The markets are like doughnuts...
Round and round with no central stability


----------



## noirua (25 October 2008)

It's always difficult, at a moment in time, to know, when riding the train of life, where you are going; your destiny is seen on arrival.


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 October 2008)

There are only 3 people I know who make the same mistake at exactly the same moment...


----------



## noirua (26 October 2008)

Never rush into anything, always sleep on it, and never take short cuts.


----------



## noirua (28 October 2008)

Whatever and however and without exception, we all live one day after another.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 October 2008)

women's shoes 
(womens' shoes?) 
aren't necessarily real clever designs


----------



## noirua (28 October 2008)

Adapt or die.  More likely, adapt or you cannot live.


----------



## noirua (28 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> women's shoes
> (womens' shoes?)
> aren't necessarily real clever designs



With the coming recession these incredibly plastic women may disappear. It's now got quite ridiculous, bring on the stilts.


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> women's shoes
> (womens' shoes?)
> aren't necessarily real clever designs




Must be up there in the category of dangerous jobs to do (walking in em)
spare a _thought_ for these guys...


----------



## bluelabel (30 October 2008)

Just found this and thanks to ZzzzDad from whom i have borrowed it.

The most important thing a father can do for his children is to love their mother.

Brialliant, just brilliant. should be taught in schools.

:bier:

blue


----------



## noirua (30 October 2008)

We fight for and win our freedom, and in the end, it is others who have the freedom.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2008)

bluelabel said:


> Just found this and thanks to ZzzzDad from whom i have borrowed it.
> 
> The most important thing a father can do for his children is to love their mother.
> 
> ...



I is important that the husband be the king, but more importantly, that the wife should always be held up and seen as the Queen.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 October 2008)

http://www.quoteworld.org/quotes/10401

Woody Allen:-  "I tended to put my wife under a pedestal"


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

From the wall of a toilet at the university I attended:

"Don't beam me up Scotty, I'm taking a sh....."


----------



## noirua (30 October 2008)

What goes around comes around.


----------



## ColB (30 October 2008)

Originally posted by Noirua:  







> What goes around comes around.




Is that a bit like 'What goes down Must Come Up'


----------



## CoffeeKing (30 October 2008)

I thought this would of been in here by now...

Strike while the "Iron" is hot


----------



## CoffeeKing (30 October 2008)

Are we coming out of.......

Or still in...


----------



## Kauri (30 October 2008)

i can still remember... I tink... when the punters explained our market by calling on the Nikki... well the Nikki has pulled up 20-25% over the past tree days... and plurry hale... no-one has even noticed...

 how tings change...  mind you the more tings change the more they stay the same...  I tink.. tank.. tunk.. putrely as a taught for the day mind you...

Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## Speewha (30 October 2008)

Hello

_Choose the single clenched fist lifted and ready,
Or the open hand held out and waiting.
For we meet by one or the other._

Carl Sandburg

Regards


----------



## noirua (31 October 2008)

ColB said:


> Originally posted by Noirua:
> 
> Is that a bit like 'What goes down Must Come Up'



No! It ain't not no how. It's in fact like a taxi or delivery service, or maybe, the plague or smallpox.


----------



## CoffeeKing (31 October 2008)

noirua said:


> No! It ain't not no how. It's in fact like a taxi or delivery service, or maybe, the plague or smallpox.




"The plague" - Rats, I thought it sounded alright...


----------



## noirua (31 October 2008)

What comes around goes around.
What goes around comes around.
What goes up must come down, but, what goes down may not come back up.

Money can evaporate so it seems.


----------



## noirua (1 November 2008)

...and the Doctor said in reply, "If you live to a great age, life having started off all pooh and piddle, sadly,  ends up how it began."


----------



## noirua (1 November 2008)

A top analyst predicts the shares of ABCD Limited are a Buy, Hold and Sell at $5.50.  After being so far out in 100% of predictions in the last 6 months, we have now found a way of getting it right.


----------



## Tiles (1 November 2008)

noirua said:


> What comes around goes around.
> What goes around comes around.
> What goes up must come down, but, what goes down may not come back up.
> 
> Money can evaporate so it seems.




...only when the market is running out of steam. Or is that when it is becoming less liquid?


----------



## noirua (3 November 2008)

You do not have to accept other peoples beliefs, but respect them.


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

Don't worry about what others are doing or not doing, JUST GET ON WITH IT!


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

When the tree is shaken the ripe and bad apples fall off, so to, do some of the good unripe apples of the tree of life.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2008)

In bear markets it is quite common for the index to recover up to 50% of losses but after having fooled most investors, carries on down. Strongest stocks will recover the most and weaker stocks much less. When the downward path resumes the weaker stocks move down fastest.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 November 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=XRCbkBfdBrQ&feature=related
one hellova day to remember !!


----------



## Speewha (6 November 2008)

Hello

_The roots of education are bitter, but the fruit is sweet._

Aristotle 

Regards


----------



## noirua (6 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=XRCbkBfdBrQ&feature=related
> one hellova day to remember !!



That plane descended just like the world financial system. Have Kevin Rudd and Wayne Swan equal flying skills?


----------



## noirua (6 November 2008)

If you want a friend in Washington, get a dog - Harry S Trueman


----------



## noirua (7 November 2008)

A sandwich sold without side salad should not be sold at all.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2008)

Eating any chocolate or wine on a diet is not a treat, it's a defeat.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2008)

It costs a fortune to look cheap - Dolly Parton


----------



## Calliope (8 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Eating any chocolate or wine on a diet is not a treat, it's a defeat.




Life without wine is no life at all.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2008)

Each day you jump the first fence called, "moderation in all things."


----------



## noirua (9 November 2008)

"Hi Johnny, are you coming over to my place tonight", Sally enquired.  John replied, "Not tonight Sal, I'm having a quiet night in with a friend."  Sally asked,"WHO'S THAT."  "More than one friend really, two in fact, both by the name of Malt", said John.


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Eating any chocolate or wine on a diet is not a treat, it's a defeat.




Actually, having a treat once per week whilst dieting can be very beneficial.  Remaining in a state of calorie deficit for any prolonged time will cause your body to HOLD fat, as your body does not know when it will get its next substantial meal (for energy), and will begin burning muscle for fuel instead.  You will lose weight initially, but eventually plateau.  One way to stop this is by going into a calorie surplus once per week (eating more calories than you burn).  It also gives the person dieting something to look forward to, and the extra calories will provide extra energy over the following few days.  It is not "cheating" (or "defeat") if it is planned into your diet, and you dont have more than you are supposed to.


----------



## noirua (10 November 2008)

""I always tell my staff, 'I don't care a damn for your loyalty when you think I am right. The time I want it is when you think I am wrong.''' - Sir John Monash


----------



## noirua (11 November 2008)

The time to buy is when people are fearful and the time to sell is when they are greedy.


----------



## noirua (12 November 2008)

We've found the gap in the market, but is there a market in the gap.


----------



## noirua (12 November 2008)

I'm quite prepared to sleep my way to the top.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2008)

Do you think? When I go out to shop, do I buy for Australia or is it China.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2008)

"Do not draw your sword unless you be certain of the day", Oliver Cromwell.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2008)

gav said:


> Actually, having a treat once per week whilst dieting can be very beneficial.  Remaining in a state of calorie deficit for any prolonged time will cause your body to HOLD fat, as your body does not know when it will get its next substantial meal (for energy), and will begin burning muscle for fuel instead.  You will lose weight initially, but eventually plateau.  One way to stop this is by going into a calorie surplus once per week (eating more calories than you burn).  It also gives the person dieting something to look forward to, and the extra calories will provide extra energy over the following few days.  It is not "cheating" (or "defeat") if it is planned into your diet, and you don't have more than you are supposed to.



Very interesting all that. But surely, if the diet is the correct number of calories for a person then their weight will gradually drop without any chocolate defeats.

Difficult to work out what calories are needed really. An athletic adult who runs 10Km several times a week, plays football or an equivalent sport, and walks most places without using transport, and does 3 additional 30 minute exercise routines, probably needs 2,500 calories per day, 2000 for a woman.
If you do no exercise at all, it is 1,500 calories, 1,250 for a woman.

My calorie intake is about 1500 calories per day, it was nearer 2,500 calories.  Result, my BMI fell from 32 to the present 23.8.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2008)

"I've got the right key, but not the right hole", Peel Me A Grape - Johnny Dankworth


----------



## noirua (14 November 2008)

It is better on first appearance or meeting, to portray speech differently, to avoid the real person being disliked.


----------



## noirua (15 November 2008)

Governments:  We will spend our way out of recession with money we haven't got, yes, we'll give you the money to spend.  "YIPPEE!"  Ahhhhhhhhhh, but who are you going to borrow it from?  You of course and whats more, you won't get it back!?


----------



## noirua (15 November 2008)

When the Aussie was up it was up and now it is down it is down, but if it is only half way up then your certainly going to


----------



## Calliope (15 November 2008)

All is not lost. Before departing for the G20 talkfest, Mr Rudd said in an ABC interview;



> I'm on about dealing with the real challenge of jobs, the financial system and whether people's bank deposits are secure for the future * around the world.*
> 
> That, I think, is what the mums and dads of Australia are interested in.


----------



## noirua (16 November 2008)

Time to think when you shop. If you don't really need it don't buy it. If it is foreign, leave it for sure. Foreign holiday, never, be Australian and vote for Australia.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2008)

It's moments like these you need Minties


----------



## noirua (16 November 2008)

What a gathering today for the George Bush G20 send off.  He was sure to go out with a bang.  "All agreed", says George, "and we'll meet again next year:  Let everyone know that we've agreed everything in principal and Obama can meet you lot for real next year. When it all turns sour they'll think he's cocked up the whole thing."


----------



## noirua (17 November 2008)

"I saw you steal that wallet, you're under arrest lady," the officer said. "Under arrest, steal his wallet, no way.  All i did was remove it as is was so padded it ruined the look of his suit," she said in reply. "OK you can go, makes sense to me," said the police officer.


----------



## Lantern (17 November 2008)

Ok this is my first post, interesting thread. Haven't read the whole thread yet so apologise if any of these have been posted.


Live simply so that others can simply live.


There are only two races on this earth and they will never get along together.


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 November 2008)

Lantern said:


> There are only two races on this earth and they will never get along together.




Only two ......


----------



## Lantern (17 November 2008)

Yes man and woman. It's supposed to be a bit funny.


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

In 1929 there were no efforts to boost the spending of economies or bail out banks. So there were no debts.

In 2008 there were efforts to boost the spending of economies and bail out banks.  So there will be debts.

Do we really believe that countries will standby and not involve themselves in protectionism as they see some do well, and as they flounder?


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

"I'm going to join the ranks of the unemployed", he said.


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

Those who work hard and do their best, get the sack like all the rest.


----------



## jeflin (19 November 2008)

On balance sheets: 

"What is left is not right and what is right has none left"


----------



## noirua (22 November 2008)

Small people make small mistakes, and big people make big mistakes.


----------



## noirua (23 November 2008)

Most important watches in life are your Blood Pressure, blood tests and BMI. Next comes family not first.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 November 2008)

Kites rise highest against the wind -- not with it. -- Winston Churchill

Politics is the ability to foretell what is going to happen tomorrow, next week, next month and next year.
And to have the ability afterwards to explain why it didn't happen.   - Winston Churchill


----------



## noirua (23 November 2008)

They walked through the streets and here and there they spotted blood. They searched frantically for the wounded and there they were and she asked them, "who are you?" They answered, BHP, WES, "stopppppp!", she said, "I've got the picture, it's time to buy."


----------



## noirua (25 November 2008)

Understates is never over estimated.

Never ever let up until the final bell.

Do what you know you must do, and when things go wrong, still do what you know you must do.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2008)

(as I heard Bill Leak say the other day) 
Best way to kill time is to work it to death.


----------



## CoffeeKing (29 November 2008)

noirua said:


> I'm quite prepared to sleep my way to the top.




..........?????????????????????????????????????????????.....

.............................


----------



## noirua (29 November 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> ..........?????????????????????????????????????????????.....



I nearly ended up hypnotized, thank goodness it was only 13 seconds.

Always remember, an anagram of GARDEN is DANGER.

& & & don't forget, only 6 days left to vote for ASF at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (29 November 2008)

When you see the finishing line don't gasp with joy and don't be relieved or go behind a bush for relief. [size=+2]No![/size] Smile as the final lap is in sight and the job is to be done.

By the way, have you voted yet for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
Yes! We are on the final lap.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

noirua said:


> By the way, have you voted yet for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> Yes! We are on the final lap.




If two people start and travel in a straight line in the same direction, one travelling at half the speed of the other, can they ever meet?


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

noirua said:


> By the way, have you voted yet for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> Yes! We are on the final lap.




Love starts as two way traffic and as they get older, it becomes one way traffic.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

noirua said:


> By the way, have you voted yet for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> Yes! We are on the final lap.




Love starts as two way traffic and as they get older it becomes one way traffic.


----------



## noirua (1 December 2008)

noirua said:


> By the way, have you voted yet for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> Yes! We are on the final lap.



Trust thee not those who want your trust.


----------



## noirua (2 December 2008)

Never before had he been known to utter violence of any kind. Then one day he was spammed and said, "anymore of this and I will jettison them back and burn out your hard disk". Then he found out who did it and is now is serving 10 years for burning his aggressors house down.


----------



## noirua (4 December 2008)

If at first you don't succeed then sky diving is not for you.

A definition of a gentleman is one who can play the bagpipes, but doesn't.

If a post is more than two hundred words long then very, very few will do much more than quickly skim through it. Even worse, if it is copied from another website, when even less will even skim through it. We're bored easily.
Excellent if it has been read through, understood, and offered as a precis with citing.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2008)

Just sending some Xmas cards - and came across this quote in a calendar.
Personally I really like it ...

"Dance as though no one is watching you 
Love as though you have never been hurt before
Sing as though no one can hear you
Live is though Heaven is on Earth !"

but then I started to play with the words lol ...

"Dance as though Heaven is on Earth 
Love as though no one can hear you 
Sing as though you have never been hurt before 
Live is though no one is watching you "

whatever 
(maybe you had to be there at the time  )


----------



## noirua (8 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Just sending some Xmas cards - and came across this quote in a calendar.
> Personally I really like it ...
> 
> "Dance as though no one is watching you
> ...




Trying hard not to be rude 2020, well not all that hard. I don't like your Xmas card at all. Even worse the rhyme. Doesn't make much sense at all, it's ...
Happy Xmas


----------



## noirua (8 December 2008)

Good grief! I feel so nervous and agitated now, I see a jangle of nurselings coming along, poor things.

Second thoughts, I like your Xmas Card after all 2020. I'll have two dozen please.


----------



## noirua (8 December 2008)

......and she thought there was nothing for it, it's got to be said, "getting back together won't work, if you open the road before it's properly repaired."


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2008)

noirua said:


> .. I don't like your Xmas card at all -  Doesn't make much sense at all - Happy Xmas



lol - happy Xmas noi - 

PS would you prefer this version then? :-

"Dance as though you have never been hurt before (eg ignore the dislocated knee from last time) 
Love as though no one can hear you (e.g. and to hell with the neighbours)
Sing as though everyone else is tone deaf as well (in both Heaven AND Earth)
Live is though no one is watching you (but spray paint the lens of the security camera first)"


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2008)

The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans.

On the other hand, the French eat a lot of fat and also suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans.

The Japanese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans.

The Italians drink excessive amounts of red wine and also suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans.

Conclusion: Eat and drink whatever you like. It's speaking English that kills you.


----------



## noirua (8 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans.
> 
> On the other hand, the French eat a lot of fat and also suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans.
> 
> ...



During my two extended stays in Ontario they persisted in serving up these massive size muffins. Blueberry muffins seemed to be favourites. Loads of calories.
Canadians seemed to do little walking and always drove to the mall. Then in the office I worked they would discuss their numbers. Cholesterol and blood pressure etc., 
Quite a few were very large and sensitive to criticism. "Not all criticism is adverse", a certain Scotsman would say. He would often arrive a bit tipsy and one day they wouldn't let him in, - he needed a dram to fight off the extreme cold, minus 20degC that day - he never returned.

I could go on ... and on ... and ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2008)

noi - ABC radio yesterday - an interview with a fellow who had studied the island of Sardinia, and the fact that there are heaps of the population who make it to 100+ .  Centenarians whatever. 

Anyway the people tended to be small, and tended to have eaten less throuh their lives due to depression etc.  

He went on .. "They've shown in experiments that if you reduce the diet to a rat by one third, then it lives longer, - one lived to the equivalent of 130 years in human terms.  But they were the scrawniest most unhappy rats you've ever seen  "

So, like always there's good news, and there's bad news.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2008)

Lol - and the French don't get as many heart attacks because of their red wine intake  - but...  (as he explained) - 

That doesn't mean they live longer ... -  because they die of kidney failure first 

Although this bloke seems to have enjoyed a lifelong wrestle with the grapevine. 

(PS He also said that the centenarians he interviewed were all religious.  He didn't meet one atheist among their number lol. - and I don't doubt it for a minute - less stress perhaps, more accepting of things because it was the Hand of God etc - not that I'm about to change my religious beliefs on that score). 

http://www.benhills.com/books/IslandOfTheAncients/index.html



> The Island of the Ancients
> Secrets of Sardinia’s Centenarians
> By Ben Hills,
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2008/08/25/2348707.htm


> Not only do the people of Sardinina live for a long time...*the men live almost as long as the women.*
> 
> Journalist Ben Hills and his photographer partner Mayu Kanamori interviewed 24 centenarians on the island of Sardinia - looking for the secret of their long life.  etc
> 
> ... They met Salvatore Spano a 100 year old folk dancer *who insisted on demonstrating how he could still stand on his head. *


----------



## noirua (9 December 2008)

Finders keepers, losers weepers...


----------



## noirua (10 December 2008)

Happy to see such a smile on your face m8, gr8, you usually go around like a bulldog chewing on a wasp.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2008)

The Dept of Education says that 8 out of 5 students are behind the world standard numeracy levels.

Also they have disputed the challenge that 3 out of 4 Australians make up 75% of the population. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/12/10/2442096.htm?section=justin



> Aust students falling behind in science and maths
> By Youth Affairs reporter Michael Turtle
> 
> Posted 46 minutes ago
> ...


----------



## noirua (10 December 2008)

All kilometres cost the same, and there are no cheap ones in life.

If you live above the shop you are always stacking the shelves.

You can't change who you are or what you are, but you do decide yourself what you do.


----------



## noirua (11 December 2008)

A frustrated cab driver said,"Rudd, Swan... they're all a bunch of clowns and, I 'tell you, I'm 'telling ya, all a bunch of clowns and idiots. What do you think?"
The passenger said,"'tis surprising how good you have to be, to be as bad as 'em."


----------



## noirua (11 December 2008)

For believers and those who care:

Which came first the chicken or the egg?

The [size=+2]CHICKEN[/size] of course.

If the egg came first there would be no chicken to incubate the egg.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 December 2008)

Lol - just watching an old video of when the kids were young - the eldest about 4 and the second about 2 and a bit - 

and the eldest asks me "What's Heaven Dad?"
I reply ...  "it's a really nice place mate - really nice - "
... 
 so the second eldest (wearing nappies) thinks for a bit - then pipes in, in complaining tone  ...:"We NEVER go to Heaven Daddy !!"


----------



## noirua (12 December 2008)

Sale by President George W Bush and President Elect Barack Obama.

Ford Motor $10, General Motors $11 and Chrysler $12.50.
Buy three and get the cheapest free


----------



## noirua (12 December 2008)

noirua said:


> Sale by President George W Bush and President Elect Barack Obama.
> 
> Ford Motor $10, General Motors $11 and Chrysler $12.50.
> Buy three and get the cheapest free



It looks like a tough struggle for George and Barak to push the car bail-out package through, as the Republicans object strongly. 

Price revisions, Ford Motor $15, General Motors and Chrysler thrown in free.  If you don't want the latter two then Ford Motors are $99.99 on their own.


----------



## noirua (13 December 2008)

noirua said:


> It looks like a tough struggle for George and Barak to push the car bail-out package through, as the Republicans object strongly.
> 
> Price revisions, Ford Motor $15, General Motors and Chrysler thrown in free.  If you don't want the latter two then Fords Motors are $99.99 on their own.



Well, it looks as if George W does not want the words, "Fords, General Motors and Chrysler, MAY THEY REST IN PEACE", on his gravestone.
Yes, he's going to dip into the $700 billion and give them a sub. Not much time left so George will give it to them, no questions asked.


----------



## noirua (13 December 2008)

We know we are in a middle of a drama, where the final script is not written yet.


----------



## noirua (14 December 2008)

You can take the boy out of the olive oil, but you can't  take the olive oil out of the boy.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2008)

Riddle:-
Q.  What's the part of Popeye that never goes rusty.

A.  The bit he puts in Olive Oil


----------



## noirua (14 December 2008)

You can leave and move on, but do you keep looking back?


----------



## noirua (15 December 2008)

We are remembered for what we do, not for what we are.

What we do is remembered and they forget who we were.

They see what we did for them and then, they carry on as if they invented it.

They wait and see who will win and then, back them.


----------



## noirua (18 December 2008)

In my next life I want to be another useful object - please recycle me.


----------



## noirua (19 December 2008)

The geometry of life is looking at things from all angles.


----------



## CoffeeKing (19 December 2008)

You want it WHEN


----------



## noirua (21 December 2008)

Yes, but a truly resounding NO, and then comes a yes.

To be really alive is to be free.

Where there are crowds there is business.

What did the beaver say to the tree? Nice gnawing you.


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 December 2008)

Will your Turkey be _stuffed_ at Christmas


----------



## noirua (23 December 2008)

They ask you the questions, and it allows you to sum up the person and their knowledge.


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 December 2008)

Recognise anybody in here

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=1kzS8zYe-jI&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 December 2008)

You dont miss your water till your well is dry

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZTsW8WKy5c

But if Taiwan wants to join the WTO, then why the HELL not?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=19McuaPKjI8 

Buy Australian!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noirua (30 December 2008)

Deeper collapse or turnaround, more likely, just a year behind them.

Why do you like it?  Because it is funny and not rude.

Trailed, nailed and jailed.

My biorhythms are out of kilter. 

You're not giving anything away unless it's something you want.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (30 December 2008)

'if you want a guarantee; buy a toaster' 

clint eastwood apparently.


----------



## noirua (30 December 2008)

My wish: To be a lucky size, so all clothes off the peg fit.

Property: If in doubt "sell".

Property: If in doubt "don't buy", just save.

Property: If you must buy, "buy at auction".


----------



## noirua (1 January 2009)

Earn your big money in the good times and stay in work in the bad times.

"Never make promises you cannot keep", said an American Financiar.


----------



## CoffeeKing (1 January 2009)

Is this a new way of saying "hope we have a good holiday" Hmmmm


All Tax Office systems and services, including our website, will be unavailable from 4pm AEDST on Wednesday 24 December 2008 until Monday 5 January 2009 while we complete essential maintenance at our data centres.

Other websites hosted at our data centres will also be unavailable during this period including:

www.ties.gov.au 
www.educationtaxrefund.gov.au, and 
www.tabd.gov.au 
We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

We will not charge taxpayers interest or penalties because of delays caused by the shutdown.


----------



## noirua (2 January 2009)

These funds are protected but not guaranteed.

We invested in "A" rated companies with low security risk, and this is why you will get back 80% of your money!


----------



## noirua (5 January 2009)

Time is of the essence, they say.  A decision, a guess, if all the time available remains unused.

I leave it to you, to make the right decision, in the short term, medium term and long term!
Who do you think I am, JC?

Always shake the cereal out of the packet. Never put your hand in.


----------



## noirua (5 January 2009)

Beware the Santa rally!  At 5-years-old you believed it all, and now it seems, you are but 5 again.


----------



## noirua (6 January 2009)

The difference in posting a knowing view and that of really knowing.

If you win, always put up your badge of honour.

Most people who ask a question know the answer already. They do it to allow a person to express a view, as they know they know the answer and both feel better for it.


----------



## noirua (7 January 2009)

Australia needs 10% of its retail outlets to go broke.  Otherwise, most will trade at low profits or losses.


----------



## noirua (7 January 2009)

Beware, beware, beware, the ice cold winds from the Americas and Europe heading this way. Batten down the hatches and re-open the financial shelters.


----------



## noirua (8 January 2009)

The economy does not need someone to press on the accelerator, it needs someone to repair the engine.


----------



## noirua (8 January 2009)

I don't care what the other guy gets, as long as I get mine.


----------



## noirua (8 January 2009)

Reality stares you in the face and you still waffle on!

The advice we know we should always take is our own. The advice we so often ignore.

Stand guard over your ripe passion fruit.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2009)

Watch carefully, the countries that struggle and collapse beyond our shores. Be wise not extravagant and take care my friends.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2009)

If you need advice, then meet with others in a similar position to yourself, for it is they who have the knowledge of problems faced.  Trust thee not those who advise with commonsense but do not really know.


----------



## noirua (10 January 2009)

Beware Far East and Asia for the collapse in Europe is coming this way, it's only delayed.


----------



## noirua (13 January 2009)

Research may be wonderful but if the car is the best in the world, no matter if the road collapses.


----------



## noirua (16 January 2009)

If you battle away hard enough at everything in life, you'll make it my friend.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## noirua (17 January 2009)

A wise person gets drunk to spend their time with fools.


----------



## noirua (19 January 2009)

Buy them when they're down.  Buy them when they're bombed out.  Best of all, buy the best bits for peanuts after they go bust.


----------



## noirua (19 January 2009)

Surely Australian interest rates will crash soon.  Staring into the abyss my friends, needs 1% very, very quickly.


----------



## noirua (20 January 2009)

The biggest fool is one who spends his/her money on improving a depreciating asset and then becomes a forced seller.


----------



## noirua (21 January 2009)

With a wry smile he said, "we're in safe hands".


----------



## noirua (21 January 2009)

There is now only one evaluation around to be made, and that's for everything - it's an evaluation of the risk.  Everyone is running away from it.


----------



## noirua (22 January 2009)

You don't get a second chance to make a first impression.


----------



## sassa (24 January 2009)

'The singular feature of the great crash of 1929 was that the worse continued to worsen.What looked one day like the end proved on the next day to have been only the beginning.Nothing could have been more ingeniously designed to maximise the suffering,and also to ensure that as few as possible escaped the common misfortune.'
_The Great CrashJohn Galbraith_


----------



## noirua (31 January 2009)

30 years he was running his small business and now near bust.  Help and advice is needed, but he feels others would benefit  from the experience; sadly no chance of survival .


----------



## noirua (1 February 2009)

"Research, research, research.  If you do your research on stocks you will do well, it's an absolute must", she said.
Then came the crash and so did all that research and she disappeared from view.


----------



## noirua (4 February 2009)

UK Labour MP said, "I have a certain amount of admiration for our failure in this crisis."


----------



## noirua (4 February 2009)

sassa said:


> 'The singular feature of the great crash of 1929 was that the worse continued to worsen. What looked one day like the end proved on the next day to have been only the beginning. Nothing could have been more ingeniously designed to maximise the suffering, and also to ensure that as few as possible escaped the common misfortune.'
> _The Great CrashJohn Galbraith_




No one will eventually believe the extent and length in time of this crisis. My country Iceland was the 5th richest (in terms of GDP) and must now go to the IMF for loans, as alone we cannot survive this crisis. - Representative of the new Icelandic Government.


----------



## noirua (4 February 2009)

If you don't start you won't have to stop.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2009)

What ever the difficulty and how tough it is, for others or you personally;  put a foot forward, ne'er mind, right or left.


----------



## noirua (8 February 2009)

How to solve the coming recession or depression?  No one has managed to land a glove on it yet.


----------



## noirua (8 February 2009)

Fair enough, he's only a ten pence halfpenny President, sure, sure, one other was only nine pence three farthings.


----------



## noirua (9 February 2009)

Stop slurkin about, pickup yer feet.  Hey up, there's 'em them there fellim folk.


----------



## noirua (21 February 2009)

Never, never, never, never, never, never, never give up - Winston Churchill


----------



## Calliope (21 February 2009)

Two hundred years ago they used to hang people who failed in suicide attempts. Second time lucky.


----------



## noirua (23 February 2009)

Do not tread where you are not welcome.

Thieving is bred, you can see it in their eyes.


----------



## noirua (24 February 2009)

The ice cold sharp financial winds continue to blow from the Americas and Europe. Take care my friends that you bend with the wind and are not snapped off by it.


----------



## sassa (26 February 2009)

> Given the incompetence in Washington and on Wall Street,our best hope is that the rest of the world is less competent and even in deeper trouble.In this event,the U.S.dollar might survive as the least valueless fiat currency.



Paul Roberts,former Assistant Secretary of the Treasury in the Reagan administration.


----------



## noirua (26 February 2009)

Happy to wound but afraid to strike is a legacy for a persons own defeat - Michael Portillo


----------



## noirua (28 February 2009)

If the question raised does not make sense then ignore it completely and absolutely.

Never be dragged down by a person who perceives you to be a fool, even if you are.

It is hard at times to ignore a person who makes your post look foolish by lies or even extracts part of a post to mislead. If you are going to answer, then leave it 'till tomorrow and then you'll find there is less need to go back to it, and it is surprising what wisdom you have 24 hours later.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2009)

Does a ringing phone have to be answered?


----------



## noirua (3 March 2009)

It's easy to miss the important world events whilst indulging the general waffle of life.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2009)

What is failing to want to believe the obvious? In favour of believing what is just not true, because you will be thought better of.


----------



## Mickel (6 March 2009)

A man can succeed at almost anything for which he has unlimited enthusiasm.
-Charles Schwab


----------



## noirua (7 March 2009)

Protecting yourself, without stipulating that you want foreigners to be ignored or locked out, is not protectionism.

However, if you tell the truth, that is, you want them shut out, it is protectionism.

It is not protectionism to shore up an industry that's failing, even if you know there is little foreign opposition in the market.

If you shore up an industry and at the same time know you're helping a lot of foreign companies, you are not a protectionist, no, you're a damned fool.


----------



## noirua (9 March 2009)

One thing you absolutely do not want is seepage from your composting toilet.


----------



## noirua (9 March 2009)

I've got a good idea to save the world.  One currency, the US$, print loads and loads of it and share it out, and then everyone will have very many fistfuls and be very rich and happy?


----------



## noirua (9 March 2009)

As you travel faster and faster down the ever steeper financial slope there is less and less chance of getting off unhurt.


----------



## Mickel (10 March 2009)

An oldie but a goodie-

If you are distressed by anything external, the pain is not due to the thing itself, but to your estimate of it; and this you have the power to revoke at any moment.
-Marcus Aurelius (A.D. 121-180)


----------



## noirua (10 March 2009)

Keep the cash piled up and keep adding to it. Whilst waiting and listening carefully for the little bell to ring.


----------



## Mickel (11 March 2009)

There is a basic law that like attracts like. Negative thinking definitely attracts negative results. Conversely, if a person habitually thinks optimistically and hopefully, his positive thinking sets in motion creative forces -- and success instead of eluding him flows toward him. -Norman Vincent Peale


----------



## noirua (11 March 2009)

History always repeats itself twice: First time as tragedy, second as farce - Karl Marx 1818 - 1893


----------



## noirua (11 March 2009)

If someone takes away your dignity you will never replace it - Max Moseley


----------



## Mickel (12 March 2009)

Nothing is more difficult, and therefore more precious, than to be able to decide.  ~Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## noirua (12 March 2009)

Many a story or a person's life story, starts at the end and the middle comes from what happened at the very beginning.


----------



## noirua (13 March 2009)

You have been given fair odds and you decided not to take them and held on to your lot.  A good sum of $40,000.

Then, a second chance arrives and on a toss of a coin you can win $1 million , or of course, lose the $40,000. 

The odds are great but, would you take the chance?


----------



## noirua (13 March 2009)

In some important work it's important that standards and the person are considered. Should all those involved be regularized as in Japan and China?

*********

Did the little bell ring in USA markets this week?  Or was it, just the jangling of cash at Citigroup.


----------



## Mickel (14 March 2009)

What is known as success assumes nearly as many aliases as there are those who seek it. Like love, it can come to commoners as well as courtiers. Like virtue, it is its own reward. Like the Holy Grail, it seldom appears to those who don't pursue it. -Stephen Birmingham


----------



## noirua (15 March 2009)

"Yes, we are raising money for good causes", he said.  "But are you not just redirecting wealth, a good thing maybe, but redistribution may not necessarily be raising money. Just as plants are raised, it is in fact something that is grown", was the reply.


----------



## Mickel (16 March 2009)

'If something anticipated arrives too late, it finds us numb, wrung out from waiting, and we feel - nothing at all. The best things arrive on time.'

    Dorothy Gilman, A New Kind of Country, 1978

Perhaps Linc Energy's Peter Bond should take heed.


----------



## Mickel (17 March 2009)

Life does not consist mainly, or even largely, of facts and happenings. It consists mainly of the storm of thoughts that are forever blowing through one's mind. -Mark Twain


----------



## noirua (18 March 2009)

The violence of an abuser is never right and the reasons always the same.  The crying or the begging to return are always the same.  The returning always the same and the repeating always the same.  The answer, always the same, Leave and never return.


----------



## Mickel (18 March 2009)

When prosperity comes, do not use all of it. -Confucius


----------



## noirua (18 March 2009)

Do it yourself!  Don't involve other people so you can blame them if things go wrong.


----------



## Mickel (20 March 2009)

He that stays in the Valley, shall never get over the Hill. -Thomas Fuller


----------



## noirua (20 March 2009)

Pedal faster the steeper the hill and yet, travel more slowly. 
In life, we tend to get off and stumble, crawl and lie down.


----------



## noirua (22 March 2009)

Searching so very, very hard, to find equilibrium amongst the chaos.


----------



## starwars_guy456 (22 March 2009)

My little brother once said to me, *"Have fun, let life unfold." *

I have this quote on the whiteboard in front of my desk, it always reminds me to look at the bigger picture. 

-Ed


----------



## Mickel (24 March 2009)

We grow great by dreams. All big men are dreamers. They see things in the soft haze of a spring day or in the red fire of a long winter's evening. Some of us let these great dreams die, but others nourish and protect them; nurse them through bad days till they bring them to the sunshine and light which comes always to those who sincerely hope that their dreams will come true. - Woodrow Wilson


----------



## BBand (24 March 2009)

If you sometimes feel a little useless, offended or depressed.....

Always remember the YOU were once the fastest and most victorious little sperm out of millions.

Have a good day


----------



## noirua (25 March 2009)

It takes a man to cross me, not a rabbit.

Looking and surveying the scene, the views of many are looking seriously bad, and he said, "OH NO! This is looking like a blood bath."


----------



## Mickel (2 April 2009)

Wisdom is ofttimes nearer when we stoop than when we soar. - Wordsworth


----------



## noirua (2 April 2009)

Work hard, be busy, rush around, but never huff and puff.


----------



## Mickel (8 April 2009)

Don't wait. The time will never be just right. -Napoleon Hill


----------



## noirua (16 April 2009)

She went on holiday with her dear husband of 40 years, and it was her happiest holiday ever, and John, her husband, his happiest also.  She arrived back home to be greeted by her children. "Where's Dad?", they said, and they suddenly realised, in her hand, a small silver urn.


----------



## stl_08 (20 April 2009)

The world is a room full of unimaginable and limitless possibilities far more amazing then any dream, but every day you wake up and don't follow that dream the door to that world closes a little bit more


----------



## Mickel (20 April 2009)

"Experience is a hard teacher because she gives the test first, the lesson afterwards." -- Unknown


----------



## noirua (23 April 2009)

They who fail to dot all their eyes and tees in life will always eventually come unstuck, and always blame the system.


----------



## MrBurns (23 April 2009)

There's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## PeterJ (23 April 2009)

"In the valley  the blind the one eyed man is King"


----------



## noirua (17 May 2009)

A pimpled face is one that is obvious and causes a lot of discomfort, squeezing and stress. However, it is the spotless face that stands out the most, should it get just one pimple.


----------



## noirua (17 May 2009)

Is it the person or their vehicle in life that pushes them forward to victories, or is it more the ability to live with very many increasing mistakes to bring about this occasional success.


----------



## jono1887 (17 May 2009)

numbercruncher said:


> If it walks like a Duck, And Talks like a Duck, Then its probably a Duck.




It could always be a penguin dressed up as a duck :


----------



## noirua (18 May 2009)

Poverty isn't, "not having a colour television".


----------



## jonnycage (18 May 2009)

if you chase 2 rabbits, both will escape..

jc


----------



## noirua (19 May 2009)

It is better to fall at the very first fence in life, than to fall at the very last.


----------



## noirua (20 May 2009)

Which is better?  One years experience only or one years experience 10 times.


----------



## noirua (22 May 2009)

Whether it be personal, in business, financial or politics. The worse debacle is to crumble from within.


----------



## noirua (24 May 2009)

If the number who vote are usually in the thousands and all the World may vote: Then it is those who put in the maximum effort who will always win and the subject of the vote becomes irrelevant.


----------



## noirua (25 May 2009)

Pay just $10, put your cross closest to the ball and you win $100,000. Twenty thousand people enter, and what a lot of work to find the winner. No! As we pulled one entry out of the first sack and declared it the winner - closest to the ball, of course.


----------



## noirua (25 May 2009)

The Swine influenza virus (Sub type A virus-H1N1) is spreading gradually across the World and it is a crafty virus indeed. Just like the Spanish Influenza (Sub Type A virus, H1N1) of 90 years ago (1918-19), it appears to spread slowly and mostly not in a deadly form.  One year later it was set to intensify into a killer virus to infect very many hundreds of millions throughout the world and kill 50 million.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_swine_flu_outbreak


----------



## noirua (27 May 2009)

Beware the big round of optimism which comes after a deep slump. Work stops for a time as stocks are rundown and eventually they have to be replenished. Called renewed demand, but, is only a filling of the empty holes before an eventual fallback to low levels.


----------



## noirua (29 May 2009)

Chance favours the prepared mind - Trevor Graham Baylis, inventor of the wind up radio.


----------



## CoffeeKing (31 May 2009)

Mans best friend used to be the Dog...
Now it's the Microwave


----------



## noirua (1 June 2009)

The most money lost on antique china and other earthenware  has been caused by dishwashers.


----------



## noirua (1 June 2009)

If you have two in one house you have trouble for sure.


----------



## pj2105 (1 June 2009)

nioka said:


> I have a son in law who often Emails me a thought for the day. Some are simple, some are great some are both. Todays simply said " Improvise, adapt and overcome."
> This could be a topic for a new thread. Any suggestions?




Otherwise known as: Evolution


----------



## noirua (2 June 2009)

noirua said:


> Beware the big round of optimism which comes after a deep slump. Work stops for a time as stocks are rundown and eventually they have to be replenished. Called renewed demand, but, is only a filling of the empty holes before an eventual fallback to low levels.



The big round of optimism is here now. Who will be the bigger fool?


----------



## jbocker (2 June 2009)

noirua said:


> The most money lost on antique china and other earthenware  has been caused by dishwashers.




Probaby by both mechanical and human...  and I thought most damage was by bulls in a china shop!


----------



## noirua (2 June 2009)

The increasing Aussie problem is the urge to feed.  Smaller portions are the answer.


----------



## noirua (4 June 2009)

Buy 20% less clothing and imports will drop, saving hundreds of millions of dollars in trade. More money available for sensible use by Australians.
A few holes here and there will help with ventilation.


----------



## noirua (6 June 2009)

It is better in the long run to have hard and fast rules, even if they are often unfair.  All the variations and accommodations lead to complications, that can lead to a breakdown of the system or even worse.


----------



## ybvfr (7 June 2009)

Things usually work out the best for those that make the best of how things work out.


----------



## noirua (7 June 2009)

With immigration so high and Rudd & Co plans to increase the Australian population. This expansion is set to gradually alienate many more.
Are you in for the race to 50 million population by 2029?


----------



## noirua (9 June 2009)

The banks are riding more recently on a crest of a wave.  Maybe this wave will crash on the beaches.


----------



## Dowdy (9 June 2009)

There's no point preparing AFTER the crisis


----------



## noirua (10 June 2009)

Dowdy said:


> There's no point preparing AFTER the crisis



...or preparing for the second wave, maybe.


----------



## noirua (12 June 2009)

Never line in too soon.


----------



## noirua (13 June 2009)

Never close the door unless three or more others are open.


----------



## noirua (13 June 2009)

A bankrupt usually leaves others to suffer in their wake.


----------



## noirua (15 June 2009)

Always play the ball in life, ne'er the man.


----------



## noirua (28 June 2009)

When people talk they can be very boring when speaking about their children, parents etc., and drivelling on and on.  However, put an animal in there place in cartoon form and we watch and listen and are amused, as well as concentrating on 'most every word.


----------



## noirua (28 June 2009)

Which is better?  Grumbling and moaning about a job and swearing and cursing all the way through, but finally doing the job and doing it well but leaving everyone basically stressed out and pissed off, or, being pleasant, polite and speaking in an interesting manner and leaving everyone happy and content, but the job undone.


----------



## jbocker (29 June 2009)

noirua said:


> Which is better?  Grumbling and moaning about a job and swearing and cursing all the way through, but finally doing the job and doing it well but leaving everyone basically stressed out and pissed off, or, being pleasant, polite and speaking in an interesting manner and leaving everyone happy and content, but the job undone.




I would like this one .. being pleasant, polite and speaking in an interesting manner and leaving everyone happy and content, AND getting the job done.

 But if you ask the Mrs most times I am most likely.. Grumbling and moaning about the job and swearing and cursing all the way through, AND finally not doing the job or not doing it well and leaving everyone very stressed out and pissed off... 
Unless I am cleaning the fridge, I love cleaning out the fridge, all the beer gone. A job always well done. I help many people to do this.

Happy is he who has cleaned out his mates fridge!


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 June 2009)

This is for Malcolm Turntable

Don't throw stones in Glasshouses


----------



## noirua (4 July 2009)

A good person always knows their limitations.


----------



## noirua (5 July 2009)

Flowers are oft' the gift of thoughtlessness, be it what is expected to be given and no time or even the status quo, but stress there is and time on others to deal with them, and thought toward  status quo ante the answer and respect.


----------



## noirua (6 July 2009)

Decisions are with the living and none with the dead.


----------



## noirua (6 July 2009)

This bear market will be long and hard.  Be not fooled by lengthy recoveries as they are there to drag you in.


----------



## noirua (7 July 2009)

The journey always ends at the same place, having started there. Whatsoever you do meanwhile matters not a jot, nothing whatsoever.


----------



## noirua (8 July 2009)

IF YOU CAN'T SEE MY MIRRORS, I CAN'T SEE YOU!


----------



## noirua (10 July 2009)

In my younger days I was honourable and fought the battles of argument that I thought were right.
These days, I'm seen as more sensible as I fight the battles I can win.  I wonder why though, that I do not feel so right about it now as I did then.


----------



## Calliope (11 July 2009)

I love it when the bulls score a win at Pamplona.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 July 2009)

noirua said:


> IF YOU CAN'T SEE MY MIRRORS, I CAN'T SEE YOU!




Or praps that should be ...

"If you can't see my mirrors, then I can't see your eyes.  
But if you're driving a normal width vehicle behind me, and I can't see you, then I haven't set my mirrors correctly".


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> I love it when the bulls score a win at Pamplona.




So Calliope, you're asking us to celibrate a death ?



> The mayor of Pamplona in Spain says the running of the bulls festival will continue despite a man being gored to death last night.
> 
> A 27-year-old Spanish man became the first person to die from a bull attack at the festival for 15 years.


----------



## MrBurns (11 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> So Calliope, you're asking us to celibrate a death ?




Yeah I thought that was a bit rough, com'on Calliope someone died there.


----------



## Calliope (11 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> So Calliope, you're asking us to celibrate a death ?




No. I didn't ask you to celibrate (sic) anything.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 July 2009)

well done , because that would indeed be sic
... (sic)

PS some say it's called "paying the rent" ...
but having said that , the same happens whenever daredevils do these things - whether surfing with sharks, or parachuting, etc etc

but it's something else to say that you "love it" when the bull (or the shark etc) kills someone.


----------



## Julia (11 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> I love it when the bulls score a win at Pamplona.



Yep, I had the same thought.   Just a very small retribution for all that the miserable human beings put the animals through for their own amusement.
It's a disgusting and gross sport.


----------



## MrBurns (11 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Yep, I had the same thought.   Just a very small retribution for all that the miserable human beings put the animals through for their own amusement.
> It's a disgusting and gross sport.




They just run them through the street don't they ? they dont hurt them as far as I know.


----------



## Calliope (11 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Yep, I had the same thought.   Just a very small retribution for all that the miserable human beings put the animals through for their own amusement.
> It's a disgusting and gross sport.




Julia, thats sums up my feelings exactly on this "disgusting and gross" bullfighting industry. It's schadenfreude.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 July 2009)

I know an Aussie who ran it this year. - (he's not a bullfighter btw)
I was pleased to see he's ok.


----------



## noirua (11 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> Or praps that should be ...
> 
> "If you can't see my mirrors, then I can't see your eyes.
> But if you're driving a normal width vehicle behind me, and I can't see you, then I haven't set my mirrors correctly".




I've bought a bike, as in pedal cycle - part of my green contribution to the world.  I noticed the sign on the rear of a very long vehicle.  Obvious you might think, but it's easy to forget at that vital moment and get nastily squashed.


----------



## MrBurns (11 July 2009)

noirua said:


> I've bought a bike, as in pedal cycle - part of my green contribution to the world.  I noticed the sign on the rear of a very long vehicle.  Obvious you might think, but it's easy to forget at that vital moment and get nastily squashed.




Good luck, don't ride it on the roads, make sure you stick to the bike tracks, only suicide contenders mix it with the idiots that have drivers licenses these days.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 July 2009)

green contribution - can't argue with that 



MrBurns said:


> Good luck, don't ride it on the roads, make sure you stick to the bike tracks, only suicide contenders mix it with the idiots that have drivers licenses these days.




Reminds me ... When the kids were small with their first bikes, we went for a holiday up to the Myall Lakes area - The (Pacific) highway was far too dangerous, 110kph etc - the dirt roads were dusty, and a car would appear from nowhere.    So we all went riding around the lake hinterland on the forestry tracks.  

- and ran over two red-belly black snakes.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

Just because it's gone brown is not an excuse to leave it scruffy.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

"Not taking sides is taking sides, they are not with us", - 1793 - Maximilien Francois Marie Isidore de Robespierre (16/5/1758 - 28/7/1794).


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

Sat beside a Portugese banker at a wedding in Macau once. 
I said "Don't kow much about Portugal - but I understand that you don't kill the bull".
"Yes" he replied, "typical - we never finish anything we start".


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

noirua said:


> "Not taking sides is taking sides, they are not with us", - 1793 - Maximilien Francois Marie Isidore de Robespierre (16/5/1758 - 28/7/1794).




noi, The bloke is fascinating yes?  I always think that the French Revolution sheds some light on the earlier decision across the channel of sending convicts to Australia (1787/8).   Or for that matter the Mutiny on the Bounty (1789).  These were socially troubled times 



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximilien_Robespierre
> He is sometimes rumoured to have been of Irish descent, and it has been suggested that his surname could be a corruption of 'Robert Speirs'
> 
> ...He is also seen as the driving force behind the Reign of Terror
> ...



a deep impression ? - then again so did the guillotine - 5 months later- on his neck region.


> 1794  - Robespierre soon found himself at a loss for words after one deputy called for his arrest and another, Marc Guillaume Valdiergave, gave a mocking impression of him. When one deputy realized Robespierre's inability to respond, the man shouted, "The blood of Danton chokes him!"[12]
> 
> ... 28 July, 1794, Robespierre was guillotined without trial in the Place de la RÃ©volution.
> 
> Cultural depictions:- In Victor Hugo's novel Les MisÃ©rables, he, and Rousseau are mentioned being deeply admired by the character Enjolras, the leader of the student revolutionaries


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> green contribution - can't argue with that
> 
> Reminds me ... When the kids were small with their first bikes, we went for a holiday up to the Myall Lakes area - The (Pacific) highway was far too dangerous, 110kph etc - the dirt roads were dusty, and a car would appear from nowhere.    So we all went riding around the lake hinterland on the forestry tracks.
> 
> - and ran over two red-belly black snakes.



Really? WOW!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Really? WOW!!



https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=369811  howdy kennas.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> green contribution - can't argue with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some say those red bellies are the most handsome snakes in Australia.  Depending on your liking the most handsome thing in Australia. Not good at fighting but great as guard dogs - I believe all who are bitten survive but are very unhappy bunnies indeed.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> noi, The bloke is fascinating yes?  I always think that the French Revolution sheds some light on the earlier decision across the channel of sending convicts to Australia (1787/8).   Or for that matter the Mutiny on the Bounty (1789).  These were socially troubled times
> 
> 
> a deep impression ? - then again so did the guillotine - 5 months later- on his neck region.



Robespierre made one fatal mistake at the height of his powers, he made those around him all think they could be next for the chop. People are at their most dangerous when they think all is lost and they have nothing left to lose.
I've listened to so many great speeches, that I know that is not really what they are. They reign in the gullible on both sides of the argument and the result is war. This has made me a pacifist, "Shoot them all I say, shoot them".


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

noirua said:


> - I believe all who are bitten survive but are very unhappy bunnies indeed.



ahhh - agreed , not many deaths - but..
- 
 there was a kid killed in Qld when I was a boy.  

I remember Ram Chandler (Ab snake expert) coming to our school to teach us how to handle snakebite.  Told us this story about a farmkid coming home from school - running across a paddock, thought he kicked a stick - anyway later he finally complained to his mum - sore ankle etc - she twigged it was a snake (later identified as red belly black) - the father was away somewhere - delays in rounding up the horses for some reason due to some storm or something - the bridge was washed out or something - anyway a string of delays - kid died. 

All this told in a melodramatic way - gruesome , bludy gruesome. 
Kids in the audience fainting and/or having fits all over the place 
I still have nightmares when I think of Ram Chandler lol.

PS no tourniquet throughout this process - which was his point - I think - either that or he just enjoyed traumatising kids.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1453996



> Deaths from snake bite in Australia, 1981-1991.Sutherland SK.
> CSL Limited, Parkville, Vic.
> 
> OBJECTIVE: To obtain and analyse data relating to snake bite fatalities in Australia.
> ...




I read somewhere that "More people die worrying about snakes (‘I think I saw a snake’, heartache –thud) than actually get bitten by them".  
I think I prefer the report of the CSL Commonwealth Serum Laboratories above. 

Suggestion before summer:-  Maybe consider ringing CSL (and/or local hospital) and ask them which hospitals in your area have antivenom. (and maybe check that point with the local vet as well )


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2009)

For God's sake 2020, start your own forum somewhere else. 

It's completely tiresome. 

(on ignore I'm afraid to say )


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

kennas said:


> For God's sake 2020, start your own forum somewhere else.   It's completely tiresome. (on ignore I'm afraid to say )




Quick reply kennas - thought for the day if you prefer. 
Poetry thread has 64K hits (not started by me conceded, but I've been the major sponsor).
I believe that approx 50 "social discussion" threads started by you (Why do models marry ugly millionaires etc) have a total of about double that.  So you're right - you win.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

PS kennas
I had a relative die from taipan bite.
I walked Kokoda in bare feet when you were a boy - and plenty of snakes there too. cheers


----------



## Calliope (12 July 2009)

kennas said:


> For God's sake 2020, start your own forum somewhere else.
> 
> It's completely tiresome.
> 
> (on ignore I'm afraid to say )




Yes, 2020, I hope you take this advice. In one day you have resumed your juvenile habits of hijacking serious threads and flooding them with garbage. You have absolutely no taste in poetry nor music and your attempts at humour are pathetic.

I realise you have no other life outside this forum and your time in exile must have been hell, but what satisfaction do you get out of being such a crushing bore? 

But of course you have a bore's thick hide, and criticism is like water off a duck's back.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> ...hijacking serious threads and flooding them with garbage. .



ahh - so now ":thought for the day" is a serious thread lol
Calliope you're reasoning is a bit tainted by your bile. 

But you're right, I have a heap of work to do. and may not reply in future to such taunts (by you, but possibly your subconscious intends them for yourself).
cheers


----------



## Calliope (12 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> ahh - so now ":thought for the day" is a serious thread lol
> Calliope you're reasoning is a bit tainted by your bile.
> 
> But you're right, I have a heap of work to do. and may not reply in future to such taunts (by you, but possibly your subconscious intends them for yourself).
> cheers




This thread is not the only one you have sullied. Your response is, as usual, inane garbage. I hope the heap of work is not on this forum, but I'm afraid it will be, as I don't think you have any other life.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> I love it when the bulls score a win at Pamplona.



hey calliope, there are heaps of youtubes out there of the young Spanish man being gored to death by the bull - go indulge your appetite.


----------



## Julia (12 July 2009)

kennas said:


> For God's sake 2020, start your own forum somewhere else.
> 
> It's completely tiresome.
> 
> (on ignore I'm afraid to say )



What a splendid idea.   Your very own forum, 2020.  Now, how good would that be?   Being generous and kind people, we will all help you with this project in any way we can.

Just think:  you could spout utter bloody nonsense to your  heart's content and no one would raise any objections.

I, for one, would even be happy to come up with some financial contribution to enable such a worthwhile venture.


----------



## Calliope (12 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> hey calliope, there are heaps of youtubes out there of the young Spanish man being gored to death by the bull - go indulge your appetite.




You obviously see bullfighters as heroic figures.

As well as walking the Kokoda in bare feet kicking snakes aside, you have probably done some bullfighting as well.

A truly heroic figure.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

"I think if you have something, there is always someone else wants it", he said.  I wish I'd torn the ticket up.  -- Jack Whittaker, biggest ever American lottery winner - AU$170 million.

Jacks wife divorced him and took him for a mint.  His granddaughter died from a drugs overdose. 

http://www.lotterypost.com/news/148710


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> You obviously see bullfighters as heroic figures.



Pamplona - bullfighters ?
please explain.

numero uno terrero fino I am not.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> Quick reply kennas - thought for the day if you prefer.
> Poetry thread has 64K hits (not started by me conceded, but I've been the major sponsor).
> I believe that approx 50 "social discussion" threads started by you (Why do models marry ugly millionaires etc) have a total of about double that.  So you're right - you win.



but then again , I've not counted the threads I've started


----------



## wayneL (12 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> Pamplona - bullfighters ?
> please explain.
> 
> numero uno terrero fino I am not.



The bulls are used in the bullfights later in the day.

DYOR


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

wayneL said:


> The bulls are used in the bullfights later in the day.
> 
> DYOR



so wayne ...
you agree with calliope that we should celebrate the death of the spaniard - 
...
 or you don't?


----------



## wayneL (12 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> so wayne ...
> you agree with calliope that we should celebrate the death of the spaniard -
> ...
> or you don't?




I have no wish to discuss the matter with you. I merely stated a fact.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2009)

wayneL said:


> I have no wish to discuss the matter with you. I merely stated a fact.




fair enough

and I mentioned that the Portugese don't kill the bull....

but I just wish to clarify that my problem is with Calliope's post :


			
				Calliope said:
			
		

> I love it when the bulls score a win at Pamplona


----------



## noirua (13 July 2009)

Probably excellent advice for this thread at the mo'.

Always pee around your lemon tree, for best results - Burt Munroe, Kiwi motorcyclist great who's word record in 1967 still stands to this day.


----------



## Calliope (13 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> so wayne ...
> you agree with calliope that we should celebrate the death of the spaniard -
> ...
> or you don't?




I said nothing in my post about asking anybody to celebrate the death of a Spaniard. That is a figment of your imagination and uttered with the intention of making mischief. This is how you operate. You think that if you repeat a lie often enough people will believe it.

I thought that during your sabbatical you might have tried to sort yourself out, but, like the Bourbon kings, you have learned nothing, and forgotten nothing.


----------



## noirua (14 July 2009)

A thought really, that can possibly make you numb to quite important and or serious events. After my life crashed in 1987 there were a number of deaths in the family in 1989 that seemed to come one after another, and I was very depressed still and could really do without it. 
I attended one funeral in January 1989 of my Great Uncle Jack aged, I think, about 98. His wife died in the following March and I found I could not go. A cousin committed suicide a few months later and at that moment I wanted out and soon after I flew out of Australia. 
I found no understanding of my deep depression then that was suicidal. I left most of what I had with my brother, seems strange, very strange now, but I drove to his house left everything and then drove many hours on to the airport. 
As I flew out I do not quite know how I felt, somehow I survived. 

I understand how people just leave, even though some damn them for ever more and just cannot understand.


----------



## noirua (14 July 2009)

Old age tends to miss the new and the obvious, and increasingly and stubbornly ignores, and if not that, forgets it soon after. 

Young age sees the obvious automatically and at speed and rarely checks its accuracy, sees little danger, and ignores the pitfalls and mistakes.

Middle age feels it looks after young age and old age, and in fact it does.  But feels it must protect the young age from what it should not see and hides it from the old age as well, and falls into those self same traps because of it.


----------



## MrBurns (14 July 2009)

noirua - sometimes everything comes at you at once and you just do what you have to do, it builds gradually then all of a sudden you cant think of a reason to wake up in the morning.
It will pass, you only get one chance as far as we know so it would be a shame to cut it short.

The old try to teach to young using their own experience but in the end you realise there's only one way to learn and thats from experience.
The cycle goes round, with the young repeating the mistakes of the old and living the same life.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 July 2009)

This too shall pass ... 



> King Solomon, feeling blue, asked his advisors to find him a ring he had once seen in a dream.
> 
> "When I feel satisfied I’m afraid that it won’t last. And when I don’t, I am afraid my sorrow will go on forever. Find me the ring that will ease my suffering." he demanded.
> 
> ...




well I can sure identify with wealth being temporary.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Probably excellent advice for this thread at the mo'.
> 
> Always pee around your lemon tree, for best results - Burt Munroe, Kiwi motorcyclist great who's word record in 1967 still stands to this day.




Agree, noirua, Burt got it right.

gg


----------



## noirua (14 July 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> This too shall pass ...
> 
> well I can sure identify with wealth being temporary.




Wealth is only usually temporary if we do not put an armored wall around some of it.  Sometimes we can think diversifying risk is putting money on many horses instead of just one, "it just isn't so".

In theory, the richest man in the world could bring down all the gambling empires in the world with a simple betting theory, because his money would not run out to achieve this.  Unfortunately for him, they do not have to take the bet.


----------



## noirua (14 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> noirua - sometimes everything comes at you at once and you just do what you have to do, it builds gradually then all of a sudden you cant think of a reason to wake up in the morning.
> It will pass, you only get one chance as far as we know so it would be a shame to cut it short.
> 
> The old try to teach to young using their own experience but in the end you realise there's only one way to learn and thats from experience.
> The cycle goes round, with the young repeating the mistakes of the old and living the same life.




Sometimes it can pile on top of you in just one week and then continue for years afterwards to try and bury you.  I remember the cry's of agony by so many on the Stockhouse Australia website ( Australia site now defunct) after the dot-com crash - not a time to explain my 70% - 80% cash and bond stance. And now the recent crash in the mining sector must still bare heavily on many.


----------



## MrBurns (14 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Sometimes it can pile on top of you in just one week and then continue for years afterwards to try and bury you.  I remember the cry's of agony by so many on the Stockhouse Australia website ( Australia site now defunct) after the dot-com crash - not a time to explain my 70% - 80% cash and bond stance. And now the recent crash in the mining sector must still bare heavily on many.




After my marriage went bad and it cost me a large 7 figure sum a friend of mine looked me straight in the eye and said "it's only money" and he was right.

Same thing really except in my case it was more than just money.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> After my marriage went bad and it cost me a large 7 figure sum a friend of mine looked me straight in the eye and said "it's only money" and he was right.
> 
> Same thing really except in my case it was more than just money.




A few high flyers in Australian business reportedly going broke atm in the gfc, had marriage breakups some years ago where their wives took cash !!

Maybe we should leave investing to the ladies.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (14 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A few high flyers in Australian business reportedly going broke atm in the gfc, had marriage breakups some years ago where their wives took cash !!
> 
> Maybe we should leave investing to the ladies.
> 
> gg




The meek shall inherit the earth after all they did bear all of us.


----------



## trainspotter (14 July 2009)

" I have, myself, full confidence that if all do their duty, if nothing is neglected, and if the best arrangements are made, as they are being made, we shall prove ourselves once again able to defend our Island home, to ride out the storm of war, and to outlive the menace of tyranny, if necessary for years, if necessary alone. "

" We shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender " ... Winston Churchill


----------



## MrBurns (14 July 2009)

"At the first sign of hair loss you must act fast" 
Ashley and Martin


----------



## noirua (15 July 2009)

A real smile involves the eyes, otherwise it is only a grimace.


----------



## noirua (15 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> " I have, myself, full confidence that if all do their duty, if nothing is neglected, and if the best arrangements are made, as they are being made, we shall prove ourselves once again able to defend our Island home, to ride out the storm of war, and to outlive the menace of tyranny, if necessary for years, if necessary alone. "
> 
> " We shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender " ... Winston Churchill




Here we are, the man himself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0c4PAb8DJg


----------



## noirua (16 July 2009)

Never blame those far away, back home, who look after others the best they can. Remember, that batting from a distance is always very easy.


----------



## noirua (16 July 2009)

In a sense, every ASF member is a moderator because they can all report posts that they believe violate our terms of use... - Joe Blow


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 July 2009)

At great threat to my rational mind I have gone through all the posts on          " Thought for the Day".

It seems to have become a haven for sad sacks and misantropes.

Thought for the Day should be of some moment.

Please try and improve, otherwise I will Socratise you all, and you don't want that do you ?

gg


----------



## Julia (16 July 2009)

gg, I have a proposal.

You could take responsibility for espousing the Thought for the Day for the next week.   So that we could all be inspired.

I'm sure Noirua wouldn't mind a week off so that you can demonstrate the quality of Thoughts you have in mind.

Would that be OK, Noirua? (Not that we don't appreciate your Thoughts.)
Just would be interesting to see what gg has in mind.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 July 2009)

Julia said:


> gg, I have a proposal.
> 
> You could take responsibility for espousing the Thought for the Day for the next week.   So that we could all be inspired.
> 
> ...




No probs.

I would suggest I post a thought for "the day" as close to 00.01 Queensland Time as I can manage on Monday 20th July and then we will run with it daily to see where it goes.

I'll pm an asfer to take over at 00.01 their time the following Monday and we'll run with that, and so on with the asfer taken to nominate an asfer for the following week.

Does that sound reasonable , or too obsessive.

In deference to Noirua, her/his thoughts on this should be paramount , as it is her/his thread , and perhaps he could be a mini moderator of the thread, as thought is paramount and he was the thoughtful one who suggested the thread in the first place.

And of course noirua should make the final decision as to where the thread goes.

gg


----------



## noirua (16 July 2009)

Julia said:


> gg, I have a proposal.
> 
> You could take responsibility for espousing the Thought for the Day for the next week.   So that we could all be inspired.
> 
> ...




Hi Julia, I'm waiting, for the great one, gg, to post some wondrous great thoughts. He/she comes from dry and sunny climbs and I've ne'er heard a great thought from there so far. I wait with bated breath.

Hope they are thoughts that ASF approve of without big Youtube inplants.

Hi gg, Not my thread at all. Started by nioka.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Hi Julia, I'm waiting, for the great one, gg, to post some wondrous great thoughts. He comes from dry and sunny climbs and I've ne'er heard a great thought from there so far. I wait with bated breath.
> 
> Hope they are thoughts that ASF approve of without big Youtube inplants.
> 
> Hi gg, Not my thread at all. Started by nioka.




Ok mate, as luck will have it, at 00.01 next Monday morning I will be in my Bentley with my driver Tony Hancock, crossing the NT border on my way to the Darwin show with a cavalcade of bulls and beasts behind.

I will post on a machine called a Blackberry given to me by the latest Mrs Gumnut on my thought for the day.

I do like new days.

And I do like the thoughts.

If it is agreeable I will nominate a mere builder, entrepeneur, chartist and genius, the one and only Tech/a to take the slippery baton from me on the 27th July at 00.01 SA time. Whatever that is. I shall pm him to get his agreement.

But let us post on.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (16 July 2009)

HEAR HEAR  Garpal !!! I concur with the previous statement and reject your sense of reality and place my own upon it. The sooner your good self relieves himself of the great burden of ownership of this meagre twine the better. 

Thought for the day: "He who laughs last, laughs loudest"  John Heywood 1546


----------



## Calliope (19 July 2009)

gg  Here's a question to give you a kick start;

Will Bill Shorten be moving into Government House to join the pregnant Chloe?


----------



## trainspotter (19 July 2009)

And here is the link http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25803115-421,00.html for all the sordid details.


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 July 2009)

“I sat at a table where were rich food and wine in abundance, and obsequious attendance, but sincerity and truth were not; and I went away hungry from the inhospitable board.”

Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Julia (21 July 2009)

Another remark of Thoreau's that stuck with me was:

"Most men lead lives of quiet desperation."

Were we not to have had the first of gg's "Thoughts for the Day" by now?


----------



## Julia (27 July 2009)

Wasn't gg supposed to be dropping daily pearls of inspiration on us during this past week?

gg????


----------



## noirua (27 July 2009)

Most definitely things are written, but fools do not have to read or listen to them spoken.


----------



## noirua (28 July 2009)

Consider sacrificing your participle at the beginning of a sentence but never, if it is dangling.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 July 2009)

Throw care to the wind ...


----------



## noirua (30 July 2009)

Never put your trust in an others "thought for the day", as you will spend a longtime thinking.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Consider sacrificing your participle at the beginning of a sentence but never, if it is dangling.



lol, good one noi, - had to go look it up to refresh my memory



> "Walking back home yesterday, a tree nearly fell on my head."
> If logic is applied to that sentence, it would mean that the tree was walking back home: the subject of the main clause of a sentence (here, a tree) is assumed to be the subject of a phrase attached to the main clause.



http://www.usu.edu/markdamen/WritingGuide/10dangpt.htm



> Dangling Participles.   Adjectives ending in -ing (and sometimes -ed) are called participles and must be used with care. :
> 
> After being whipped fiercely, the cook boiled the egg.
> Flitting gaily from flower to flower, the football player watched the bee.


----------



## noirua (31 July 2009)

There are only two things that taste like fish and one is fish, the other is ...

Whilst composing a thought for the day, fell off blackberry, trampled by bulls and beasts?


----------



## noirua (5 August 2009)

At times in life we have to make the best wrong decision from a group of them.  Having made that decision we must turn that favoured wrong decision into a right decision.
How clever a person is and the wealth they were born into fades into the sunset compared to making the right decisions and very many of them - good luck my friends.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2009)

Do you tend, more, to talk the talk instead of walking the walk?????????????


----------



## bassmanpete (5 August 2009)

Some people talk the talk, others talk and walk, and still others walk the walk; I just walk. What does that mean? Buggered if I know!


----------



## noirua (6 August 2009)

noirua said:


> Do you tend, more, to talk the talk instead of walking the walk?????????????




Some people talk about doing it whilst others do the job, and they who talk continue to talk the talk whilst watching others walk, as in walk the walk. This in life that is, achievement of doing it against talking about it - [I'm tired now of walking the walk and increasingly move to talking the talk.]


----------



## Buckeroo (6 August 2009)

noirua said:


> At times in life we have to make the best wrong decision from a group of them.  Having made that decision we must turn that favoured wrong decision into a right decision.
> How clever a person is and the wealth they were born into fades into the sunset compared to making the right decisions and very many of them - good luck my friends.




Mmmm, deep thoughts here. The decisions we make are sometimes wrong because our priorities are screwed. 

An example - consider the important things in life list:

Family
Health
Friends
Leisure
Education
Work
Status
Money
Possessions

How important is money & possessions in peoples lives when compared to the other things in the list. Then, consider how much time we spend pursuing these. 

Yes, I'm guilty just as much as the next person

Cheers


----------



## noirua (8 August 2009)

Check that hotel room so carefully or you may wake up dead.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2009)

The secret of happiness is being able, everyday, to live in the present.


----------



## MrBurns (8 August 2009)

If you're happy with what you've got you're a wealthy person.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> If you're happy with what you've got you're a wealthy person.



That is easy said but most people look forward and do not therefore live in the present. So being "happy with what you've got", could be a false reasoning.


----------



## MrBurns (8 August 2009)

noirua said:


> That is easy said but most people look forward and do not therefore live in the present. So being "happy with what you've got", could be a false reasoning.




The theory is impeccable.
There are some who are happy with their lot, but they are in the minority I admit.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> The theory is impeccable.
> There are some who are happy with their lot, but they are in the minority I admit.



I can't see that's true at all though (except with some who have learning difficulties- in a politely put manner, of course). It is reported that elderly people with nothing to look forward to are happiest in their living in the present. 

Stressed up people are often quite young, or married with or without children living at home or even worse, stressed up youngsters living on their own and pretending they're managing but only because of dollops of support they don't acknowledge.

Mind you this blog could put a different picture on it: http://Kansassunflower.blogspot.com/2006/07/nothing-to-look-forward-to.html


----------



## MrBurns (8 August 2009)

noirua said:


> I can't see that's true at all though (except with some who have learning difficulties- in a politely put manner, of course). It is reported that elderly people with nothing to look forward too are happiest in their living in the present.
> 
> Stressed up people are often quite young, or married with or without children living at home or even worse, stressed up youngsters living on their own and pretending they're managing but only because of dollops of support they don't acknowledge.




Not quite with you on all of that BUT getting back to basics, the theory is that if you're wealthy you're happy.

Therefore if you're happy with what you've got you're already wealthy.

It's complicated because why should a man give up the desire to own a Ferrari for instance, it's hormones isn't it so even though perhaps at some stage we should be happy ...we want more, it's always a case of wanting more isn't it ? Ever since Oliver Twist.

The pursuit of happiness or contentment is a case for a whole new thread, please go ahead and create one


----------



## noirua (8 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Not quite with you on all of that BUT getting back to basics, the theory is that if you're wealthy you're happy.
> 
> Therefore if you're happy with what you've got you're already wealthy.
> 
> ...



If you are looking forward you cannot be happy because you are not living in the present. Having wealth could make a person look forward to using or how to give it away, they can't be happy therefore.


----------



## MrBurns (8 August 2009)

noirua said:


> If you are looking forward you cannot be happy because you are not living in the present. Having wealth could make a person look forward to using or how to give it away, they can't be happy therefore.




Cant agree there, I think looking forward is just living your life watching kids grow watching Labor Govts fall (sorry couldnt resist) I dont think looking forward excludes the possibility of attaining happiness or being as it is being  "wealthy"


----------



## Julia (8 August 2009)

noirua said:


> If you are looking forward you cannot be happy because you are not living in the present. Having wealth could make a person look forward to using or how to give it away, they can't be happy therefore.



Disagree, Noirua.   Why can't someone be happy about having enough wealth to meet his/her needs, thus allowing ongoing pleasure in everyday living, plus have the happy thought that in the future they will never have to struggle?


----------



## noirua (8 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Disagree, Noirua.   Why can't someone be happy about having enough wealth to meet his/her needs, thus allowing ongoing pleasure in everyday living, plus have the happy thought that in the future they will never have to struggle?



The secret of happiness is living in the present without need for a future.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Cant agree there, I think looking forward is just living your life watching kids grow watching Labor Govts fall (sorry couldnt resist) I dont think looking forward excludes the possibility of attaining happiness or being as it is being  "wealthy"




Ah yes! Looking forward [the future] which indicates future.  Happiness requires no thought of the future only the present.


----------



## MrBurns (8 August 2009)

noirua said:


> The secret of happiness is living in the present without need for a future.




Happiness is understranding the human condition and accepting that we all will die one day.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Happiness is understranding the human condition and accepting that we all will die one day.




No! No! No!  Happiness requires no thought of the future and so death is an irrelevance. Must live only in the present.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 August 2009)

Life never turned out the way I planned it.


----------



## jono1887 (9 August 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Life never turned out the way I planned it.




nothing ever does...


----------



## Buckeroo (9 August 2009)

noirua said:


> No! No! No!  Happiness requires no thought of the future and so death is an irrelevance. Must live only in the present.




I've heard & have experienced that people going through hardship together usually are at their happiest. Helping each other to get through adversity can be uplifting.

It seems the richer we get the more we want, We are only then happy when we think of buying a new toy? Once we own this, then the drive is on to buy the next.

So maybe noirua, your onto something. By thinking about the present, we are content with our lot, rather than looking further afield & being depressed about something we are not.

Cheers


----------



## MrBurns (9 August 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> It seems the richer we get the more we want, We are only then happy when we think of buying a new toy? Once we own this, then the drive is on to buy the next.
> Cheers




Ain't it the truth .....but while the money holds out it really is fun.


----------



## jbocker (9 August 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> I've heard & have experienced that people going through hardship together usually are at their happiest. Helping each other to get through adversity can be uplifting.
> 
> It seems the richer we get the more we want, We are only then happy when we think of buying a new toy? Once we own this, then the drive is on to buy the next.
> 
> ...




Well said Buckeroo and Noirua. Absolutely agree. I would only add that to strive for something is very healthy, just make sure you celebrate achievements along the way. Dont be dissapointed about not getting what you want (you have yet to get there) be thankful for what you have achieved along the way.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2009)

Want nothing.


----------



## Julia (9 August 2009)

noirua said:


> The secret of happiness is living in the present without need for a future.






kennas said:


> Want nothing.



Lots of warm fuzzy feelgood stuff on this thread.  I'd just question how realistic either of these two statements are?

It's not practical to have no plans for the future, Noirua.

And Kennas:  'want nothing'?     So it's enough to just 'be'?
No need to satisfy hunger, provide shelter, engage in soul satisfying activity etc?


----------



## Julia (9 August 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> I've heard & have experienced that people going through hardship together usually are at their happiest. Helping each other to get through adversity can be uplifting.



True.   During the blitz in London the suicide rate fell markedly.
An extension of this philosophy can be as simple as more of us making a voluntary contribution to our communities.



> It seems the richer we get the more we want, We are only then happy when we think of buying a new toy? Once we own this, then the drive is on to buy the next.



This might be the case for some but by no means all.  Many people, once they have enough to provide for their own needs, will give money away rather than waste it on superfluous trinkets.



> So maybe noirua, your onto something. By thinking about the present, we are content with our lot, rather than looking further afield & being depressed about something we are not.



Perhaps, but there's nothing wrong with healthy aspiration.




MrBurns said:


> Happiness is understranding the human condition and accepting that we all will die one day.



And remembering to leave a Will so that the government doesn't get all we have worked for!


----------



## noirua (9 August 2009)

Julia said:


> True.   During the blitz in London the suicide rate fell markedly.
> An extension of this philosophy can be as simple as more of us making a voluntary contribution to our communities.




I believe there was a blitz in Coventry as well.  Some people stayed in their houses and hoped Hitler would get them - maybe.


----------



## noirua (9 August 2009)

Julia said:


> True.   During the blitz in London the suicide rate fell markedly.
> An extension of this philosophy can be as simple as more of us making a voluntary contribution to our communities.




I believe there was a blitz in Coventry as well.  Some people stayed in their houses and hoped Hitler would get them - maybe. Air raid shelters, Underground/Metro or I think Anderson shelters.  People were bombed in Darwin as well by the Japanese, not to forget.


----------



## Julia (9 August 2009)

noirua said:


> I believe there was a blitz in Coventry as well.  Some people stayed in their houses and hoped Hitler would get them - maybe.



What makes you think that?



> Air raid shelters, Underground/Metro or I think Anderson shelters.  People were bombed in Darwin as well by the Japanese, not to forget.



I don't see your point.

What I was reinforcing, in keeping with the discussion, was the idea that when people are striving towards the common good, there is a reduction in individual sense of misery.
For a recent, close to home example, consider the Victorian bush fires where people focused as much on helping their neighbours as on their own losses.

I can't see the connection with such an hypothesis and a description of air raid shelters.  Neither do I get the connection with your earlier suggestion that the only real happiness exists in the present moment.


----------



## insider (9 August 2009)

Why are carrots more orange than oranges?


----------



## noirua (10 August 2009)

Julia said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> 
> I don't see your point.
> ...




Hi Julia, Starting with the latter.  Animals do not have the misfortune of worrying about the hereafter or the need to have a God, or concern about life after death. [how can the world go on without me, said the dying man]
From this we can see that the need for a future is solely human and taking that away, living for the present, brings about a getting on with life, day by day.  This in itself is happiness and no worries about the future.

On the matter of air raid shelters etc., I was pointing to the needs of people to survive and point to a situation where some refused to shelter and "maybe" asked Hitler to land a bomb on them and end it all.  

I note your other points but see them as much like my air raid shelters etc., 

Good fortune - noi


----------



## noirua (11 August 2009)

"These carrots are poor, small crooked and difficult to peel. Was it you who grew these, forgot to water, feed and spray aye mate", he said?

"Nay, no, not, not me, fed, watered, sprayed, indeed.  Poor stock!  I blame it on the parents", she replied.


----------



## johenmo (11 August 2009)

Happiness is wanting what you have, not having what you want.


----------



## Julia (11 August 2009)

johenmo said:


> Happiness is wanting what you have, not having what you want.



Really?  Say I have just had an accident, am now quadriplegic, absolutely dependent, my family don't want to know me because I'm no longer a breadwinner, are you seriously suggesting I should be happy about that?

Obviously I'm just picking one very obvious example, but gazillions of people are existing in lives that are frankly pretty crappy, and you want them to be happy about it?

These warm and fuzzy cliches are all very well, but in the real world they are hollow nonsense.

Not getting at you, johenmo, but just rather at the unrealistic stuff that is perpetually trotted out by the feelgood brigade.

That's not to say we all shouldn't make the best of what we have, but imo it shouldn't go to the point of being ridiculous.


----------



## MrBurns (11 August 2009)

Happiness is achievment, it could be making millions, helping others, you name it if it's worthwhile and you can do it and it feels good that constitutes a big part of being happy. 
Bringing up kids, training a puppy........ you name it.


----------



## Tink (11 August 2009)

Julia, I dont see them as hollow nonsense at all..

Isnt it all in the way we look at something?

If we focus on the negative, of course a person will be unhappy. 
What about the other things they have got, rather than what they havent got..?

I dont see them as unrealistic at all..

Bring on the feelgood brigade : )


----------



## Julia (12 August 2009)

So, Tink, if you were a quadriplegic in a nursing home full of demented aged persons, completely helpless, deserted by your family, you'd be perfectly happy because you could feel good about absolutely anything, huh?


----------



## Happy (12 August 2009)

Julia said:


> So, Tink, if you were a quadriplegic in a nursing home full of demented aged persons, completely helpless, deserted by your family, you'd be perfectly happy because you could feel good about absolutely anything, huh?




Julia, shouldn't this post be in Euthanasia thread?
*Only kidding.*

I seem to share some of your outrage toward cliches like:

‘Money doesn’t bring happiness’ or ‘Be happy with what you have’.
Or if you live your life in certain way or give your life to certain cause you will be rewarded.

To me it just method to control the otherwise possibly unhappy crowd.
If people are busy enjoying what they have, or scarifying what they have in order to have better afterlife, they do not pose any danger to current regime even if it is democratic.

Of course matter is deep and quite easily insults can be thrown around, so I am happy to stay away from heated debate.


----------



## kgee (12 August 2009)

Happiness is relative


----------



## noirua (12 August 2009)

God like, me, never!   All I said was, "about this job you've done, not good enough.  In you I'm not well pleased."


----------



## noirua (13 August 2009)

Julia said:


> So, Tink, if you were a quadriplegic in a nursing home full of demented aged persons, completely helpless, deserted by your family, you'd be perfectly happy because you could feel good about absolutely anything, huh?




So, Julia, if you were a fully fit person in an average house full of fit healthy people, completely able, lots of family around, you'd be perfectly happy because you could feel good about absolutely anything, huh?


----------



## johenmo (14 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Really?  Say I have just had an accident, am now quadriplegic, absolutely dependent, my family don't want to know me because I'm no longer a breadwinner, are you seriously suggesting I should be happy about that?
> 
> Obviously I'm just picking one very obvious example, but gazillions of people are existing in lives that are frankly pretty crappy, and you want them to be happy about it?
> 
> ...




No offence taken.  There are always situations/examples that don't apply.  I take this phrase to mean stop trying to find something to make you happy.  Of course, not you specifically Julia.  Whether it be via material goods, people, trying to be what others want you to be or whatever.  When a person stops and enjoys what they have they are often more content - that's my observation.

I don't consider it unrealistic - just a *generality* which will apply to most people.  Getting what you want rather than what you have when a person wants euthanasia is an example of when it doesn't apply.

Seen plenty of unhappy people - rich and poor.  And I'd rather be rich and unhappy than poor and unhappy!


----------



## noirua (14 August 2009)

If it is a question you do not want to hear the right answer to, have respect, and don't ask the question.


----------



## johenmo (15 August 2009)

Be careful what you ask for, for you just may get it!


----------



## noirua (15 August 2009)

After visiting an amazing museum he said, "my head is in the clouds but my feet are firmly on the ground, ha ha".


----------



## noirua (16 August 2009)

Stating the obvious is one thing, going on to explain as well is another. [explaining in very long post, expecting someone will read it, is often a hope too far]


----------



## noirua (18 August 2009)

The trend is your friend, heaven help you when you meet your enemy.


----------



## noirua (20 August 2009)

Never stop thinking everyday and never stop remembering.


----------



## Semillon (20 August 2009)

Pie is good.


----------



## noirua (22 August 2009)

Everything comes to an end.


----------



## Buckeroo (23 August 2009)

noirua said:


> Everything comes to an end.




Everything has a beginning


----------



## noirua (23 August 2009)

I see no ships only hardships.


----------



## pacestick (23 August 2009)

oscar wilde on hios death bed  This wallpaper is terrible one of must go


----------



## Gordon Gekko (23 August 2009)

If there no good, there temporary!!


----------



## nunthewiser (23 August 2009)

never eat yellow snow


----------



## trainspotter (23 August 2009)

"The point is, ladies and gentleman, that greed -- for lack of a better word -- is good.

Greed is right.

Greed works.

Greed clarifies, cuts through, and captures the essence of the evolutionary spirit.

Greed, in all of its forms -- greed for life, for money, for love, knowledge -- has marked the upward surge of mankind.

And greed -- you mark my words -- will not only save Teldar Paper, but that other malfunctioning corporation called the USA."

Good old Gordon Gecko at his finest.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (23 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> "The point is, ladies and gentleman, that greed -- for lack of a better word -- is good.
> 
> Greed is right.
> 
> ...




That brought a little tear to my eye!!

And now this:

I'm talking about liquid. Rich enough to have your own jet. Rich enough not to waste time. Fifty, a hundred million dollars, buddy. A player. Or nothing.


G


----------



## noirua (24 August 2009)

Hi ag'in you guys and I say this just ain't goin' to 'appen, as we just can't see you've sufficient self belief.  You need confidence in ironing out anomalies  and incorporating a raft of rolling initiatives going forward...


----------



## noirua (24 August 2009)

She has an agenda!  What is said by her is best disregarded.  Find her agenda and then you find the person.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2009)

"Infuriating", she said, "talking to him is like trying to grasp hold of water".


----------



## noirua (26 August 2009)

I might be old, in fact I am old, but I'm not daft, in fact I am daft and that's because I'm talking to you.


----------



## noirua (27 August 2009)

It's the enemies you don't know that are most dangerous and not the ones you know.


----------



## noirua (28 August 2009)

They criticize you until they've brought you to your knees and then they finish you off with ridicule.


----------



## noirua (29 August 2009)

Agree with everything they say and promise them anything. Then we will destroy their will and execute them and their families, and destroy their villages as a warning to others who threaten my absolute rule - King Henry VIII.


----------



## noirua (30 August 2009)

Whether you have fought on the side of right or not! Once the passing of time shows you and others were the reason for it, then you must be cast adrift and only later, at your passing, be resurrected to your rightful place in memory or history. In this way it strengthens the position of the new leaders and their followers.


----------



## noirua (30 August 2009)

"If you win, you need not have to explain...
If you lose, you should not be there to explain", Adolph Hitler


----------



## noirua (31 August 2009)

Excellent advertisement, stands out for sure:

Join "Ausie Sock Forums" today at http://www.aussiestockforums.com

"Invite your fiends", and post with the money happy members on the forums."


----------



## noirua (1 September 2009)

To choose one to buy your goods at a price, providing no higher bidder appears.  Is to risk a great deal in a bluff that even the greatest players, both in the game and the game of business, often lose.


----------



## noirua (1 September 2009)

Indeed a nasty piece of goods, feed with a very long spoon - MD about a rival director in a bid situation


----------



## noirua (2 September 2009)

Sometimes when your God closes the door he breaks your heart.


----------



## noirua (2 September 2009)

Never, never, never, never, never ever be a forced seller.


----------



## noirua (2 September 2009)

Do not follow the lemming investors on to the rocks in the caverns below the ASX.


----------



## noirua (3 September 2009)

If you think there is a problem, there is a problem. However, that problem may be you.


----------



## noirua (4 September 2009)

"It's not us being racist, it's them, the Gypsies, who refuse to change and have not joined our society..." - Romanian Police Chief.


----------



## MrBurns (4 September 2009)

Get rich but don't make enemies - 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/09/04/2676353.htm


----------



## noirua (4 September 2009)

Have fat thighs and you will save your heart: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8236384.stm


----------



## noirua (5 September 2009)

What items are in greater demand and kept so very long?  Answer is, "little urns".


----------



## noirua (7 September 2009)

Respect is no good to a person needing water in the desert.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2009)

Cometh the hour, cometh the woman.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2009)

Ask not, and the price will always confirm your worse fears.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2009)

Australian hands aren't that common in mining anymore and whoever holds the reins seems to be equally bloodyminded about our precious inheritance in the face of their precious profits... - Sharyn Munro, Woman on the Mountain


----------



## noirua (10 September 2009)

It is better to be one minute late in this world than 50 years too soon in the next.

Time presents a team and personal debacle. Whether to go for victory or be seen as a possible failure or even a fool. Or bat it out in a careful way for a teams loss and remain aloof, above it all, but remain all seeing future wise, as in high intensity candler.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2009)

"Yes Prime Minister, we are going to have to capitulate on that one. What shall I write?", asked the secretary. Prime Minister, "In the usual way, in these circumstances, in proper English so no one quite understands for sure".


----------



## noirua (12 September 2009)

We beat about the bush and not the tree, and the answer lies in graviola.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2009)

...AND I KNOW WHO BUTTERS MY BREAD AND IT'S NOT YOU!


----------



## nulla nulla (13 September 2009)

Deep, keep posting and you will get your daily posts up enough to participate in the stock tipping competition.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2009)

The skull and cross bones is as much a warning of, as it is of the evil it represents. Unless used by one in the form of having never been, as in novus homo.

It is not the problem, in so much, that religions created god or gods.  More in that they created religion.
Maybe it was god who created religion.  Then who created god?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 September 2009)

Noirua,

May I ask you to post thought for the day tomorrow on

"How cruel women can be to men"

gg


----------



## noirua (13 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Noirua,
> 
> May I ask you to post thought for the day tomorrow on
> 
> ...



I will have to be careful as Julia and Doris are forces to be reckoned with should I step over the line. I've not recovered from the previous occasions.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 September 2009)

noirua said:


> I will have to be careful as Julia and Doris are forces to be reckoned with should I step over the line. I've not recovered from the previous occasions.




I doubt if Julia and Doris would object.

They may comment but would not object.

gg


----------



## noirua (14 September 2009)

Nothing worse than a woman scorned unless three women scorned by the same married man...- Andrea Canning ABC News


----------



## noirua (15 September 2009)

Normally talks in straight lines but often has to be retrieved from a caught-up-in-a-dead-end position and brought back to the straight and narrow.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2009)

China keeps Australia from recession whilst buying chunks of interests and control. Reliance means they control you and not you them.


----------



## noirua (18 September 2009)

A quizmaster calming down a losing contestant said, "I apologize that I didn't put the questions sufficiently to your pleasure."


----------



## noirua (18 September 2009)

A rich person can't work out their full wealth.  A poor person can as they aren't worth that much.


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 September 2009)

One man's trash is another man's treasure - Old idiom


----------



## noirua (20 September 2009)

We visited the great buildings and were in ore of them, magnificent, edifying, stunning and we felt the existance of god here; or did we?  We came upon very many wooden huts, the roofs leaked, they were drab, sad and we felt the existance of the devil here; or did we?


----------



## noirua (28 September 2009)

If you feel you are being rushed, always pass.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2009)

To do your duty will at the very least cost you loss of time and a great deal of it. Indeed, it will cost you your life within a life and for some the true loss of it finally.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2009)

"It struck me suddenly", he struggled to exclaim.  Much like travelling downhill in your car, doors locked, brakes failed and steering jammed: That puts you in the lap of the gods.  "Yesterday I was perfectly OK and now just look at me. Faced with the lap of the gods, and if there is one, I need thee now", he thought that is, as he could no longer exclaim.


----------



## noirua (1 October 2009)

The sun is shining, glinting through the trees and the wild life are out in abundance with the flowers this morning. I search before stepping outside, no wish to startle, and yes, it's there this morning melanic with a glint of red below.


----------



## noirua (3 October 2009)

55 million people dislike me and many perhaps are bored by me.  Fortunately for me, half a million love me and attend my shows throughout the country, packed houses and even Universities and wonderful reviews from my friends and followers. I'm quite rich you know and they're buying my book by the thousand everyday and I autograph each one they buy. What of the rest?  F*** 'em I say, f*** 'em all - Frankie Howard comedian


----------



## nioka (4 October 2009)

I received this in an email today. Worth a read. You aould take it as a message of my thoughts also.

I would never trade my amazing friends, my wonderful life, my loving family for less gray hair or a flatter belly. As I've aged, I've become kinder to myself, and less critical of myself. I've become my own friend. I don't chide myself for eating that extra cookie, or for not making my bed, or for buying that silly cement gecko that I didn't need, but looks so avante garde on my patio. I am entitled to a treat, to be messy, to be extravagant. 

I have seen too many dear friends leave this world too soon; before they understood the great freedom that comes with aging.

Whose business is it if I choose to read or play on the computer until 4 a.m. and sleep until noon? I will dance with myself to those wonderful tunes of the 60 &70's, and if I, at the same time, wish to weep over a lost love... I will.

I will walk the beach in a swim suit that is stretched over a bulging body, and will dive into the waves with abandon if I choose to, despite the pitying glances from the jet set.

They, too, will get old.
I know I am sometimes forgetful. But there again, some of life is just as well forgotten. And I eventually remember the important things.

Sure, over the years my heart has been broken. How can your heart not break when you lose a loved one, or when a child suffers,or even when somebody's beloved pet gets hit by a car? But broken hearts are what give us strength and understanding and compassion. A heart never broken is pristine and sterile and will never know the joy of being imperfect.

I am so blessed to have lived long enough to have my hair turning gray, and to have my youthful laughs be forever etched into deep grooves on my face.
So many have never laughed, and so many have died before theirhair could turn silver.

As you get older, it is easier to be positive. You care less about what other people think. I don't question myself anymore.
I've even earned the right to be wrong.

So, to answer your question, I like being old. It has set me free. I like the person I have become. I am not going to live forever, but while I am still here, I will not waste time lamenting what could have been, or worrying about what will be. And I shall eat dessert every single day (if I feel like it).


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

nioka said:


> I received this in an email today. Worth a read. You aould take it as a message of my thoughts also.
> 
> I would never trade my amazing friends, my wonderful life, my loving family for less gray hair or a flatter belly. As I've aged, I've become kinder to myself, and less critical of myself. I've become my own friend. I don't chide myself for eating that extra cookie, or for not making my bed, or for buying that silly cement gecko that I didn't need, but looks so avante garde on my patio. I am entitled to a treat, to be messy, to be extravagant.
> 
> ...




True.

I also think you'd like this - 

http://www.wimp.com/liveadvice/


----------



## noirua (4 October 2009)

Nothing like heading for the wrong place in life.  Like the taxi driver who roughly knows where a place is, and suddenly, he is advised of exactly where to go, he follows this definite advice, the advice is wrong and he ends up in the wrong place.  Thinking about it, annoyed with himself, as he knows, he followed the advice and forgot his own.

So easy to blindly follow the way, when our own way is the best and the right place in life.
It is in fact a matter of making a person trust the advice, a small form of brain washing, that warns us that belief and faith, as good as they could sometimes be, are a form of brainwashing, and not the way to go.

[thanks for your "wimp" link Mr Burns; good stuff]


----------



## noirua (6 October 2009)

Avoid kind, large, lovely and bubbly, or at least trust thee not in the surface, the front, but, look more deeply within.


----------



## noirua (12 October 2009)

Wandering about the land with a swag, great riches within.  I park where ever I like and never pays a fine.  A mole appears and I burn it off with nitrogen and wander on my way.  I was ever so, ever so poor, and now I'm rich.  Yesterday I was very young and poor and today, amazingly, I'm old and rich. In future show respect, because, I'm telling you, how great and magnificent I am - he/ she said proudly, with a swagger of delight whilst impressing all, and indeed it was so.


----------



## MrBurns (12 October 2009)

New Direction for any war: Send Service Vets over 60!


> I am over 60 and the Armed Forces thinks I'm too old to track down terrorists. You can't be older than 42 to join the military. They've got the whole thing ass-backwards. Instead of sending 18-year olds off to fight, they ought to take us old guys. You shouldn't be able to join a military unit until you're at least 35.
> 
> For starters: Researchers say 18-year-olds think about sex every 10 seconds. Old guys only think about sex a couple of times a day, leaving us more than 28,000 additional seconds per day to concentrate on the enemy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kash Kosmo (12 October 2009)

This is a quote I made up myself many years ago

"I cant believe how highly intelligent people can be so dumb"

KK


----------



## noirua (13 October 2009)

Are you considering turning your house into an Energy Station, and help power Australia?


----------



## Mickel (13 October 2009)

What is known as success assumes nearly as many aliases as there are those who seek it. Like love, it can come to commoners as well as courtiers. Like virtue, it is its own reward. Like the Holy Grail, it seldom appears to those who don't pursue it. -Stephen Birmingham


----------



## noirua (14 October 2009)

Some continuously speak fountains of what may seem commonsense, but looking more closely, is but fountains of spew; yes, they don't really know.


----------



## noirua (15 October 2009)

Knowing is one thing, understanding is another. Just because a person presents themselves as wise does not mean they are, only, that they wish to been seen as so. The need to be seen as respected is not so much a fault, as it is a fault, in those who believe it.


----------



## inenigma (15 October 2009)

There is no Fear when there are no Rules


----------



## starwars_guy456 (15 October 2009)

In this world, the optimists have it, not because they are always right, but because they are positive. Even when wrong, they are positive, and that is the way of achievement, correction, improvement, and success. Educated, eyes-open optimism pays; pessimism can only offer the empty consolation of being right.


David Landes, _The Wealth and Proverty of Nations._


----------



## noirua (15 October 2009)

Australia stands on the brink of good fortune or probably fortune.  As fortune can be as much fortunate as unfortunate.


----------



## noirua (21 October 2009)

Is all publicity good publicity for the once famous and now forgotten?


----------



## noirua (25 October 2009)

The local Vicar looked skyward and said "I'm thinking of joining the Roman Catholics as I am not working under a women Bishop!". His wife turned and faced him quizzically then she laughed and replied, "That's only because I'm the Bishop isn't it"?  "Yes darling", he said, "really I've always preferred working under you all the time".  Laughing hysterically they both went upstairs?


----------



## Mickel (26 October 2009)

Adversity is a fact of life. It can’t be controlled. What we can control, is how we react to it. -Anonymous


----------



## Mickel (27 October 2009)

Let me never fall into the vulgar mistake of dreaming that I am persecuted whenever I am contradicted. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## noirua (27 October 2009)

Take care if a few get together and command a situation and wish to sell. Then they accept an offer that is lower than you would expect, as they have other interests in what they would sell. You're basically stuffed by events and though all appear to lose, they in fact gain, having made deals that favour them alone.


----------



## Mickel (28 October 2009)

Education is the most powerful weapon you can use to change the world. -Nelson Mandela


----------



## noirua (29 October 2009)

Whilst you are in the lower es halons of life you may be disenchanted and look to higher and better levels.  On getting there you will realise that people are generally the same but more devious, selfish, struck by their own importance and though there are the cleverest and most willing people at times they are hampered by dishonest politics.


----------



## Mickel (29 October 2009)

CAST OF CHARACTERS

I Can't is a quitter,
I Don't Know is lazy,
I Wish I Could is a wisher,
I Might is waking up,
I Will Try is on his feet,
I Can is on his way,
I Will is at work,
I Did is now the boss.
-Earl Cassel


----------



## noirua (7 November 2009)

All the people I would invite for dinner are dead.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2009)

You must always remember that new friends come with new enemies that we may not know - Ho Chi Minh


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2009)

noirua, you should write a book. Very deep thoughts recently mate.

gg


----------



## noirua (8 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> noirua, you should write a book. Very deep thoughts recently mate.
> gg




Probably getting a bit too deep of late gg. Sometimes I forget these comments depress some more than others. I will try and lighten up a bit, only a bit however.
Far too many people seem to write books. Some books have got a lot to answer for.


----------



## Mickel (9 November 2009)

Nothing in life is to be feared, only understood. - Marie Curie


----------



## noirua (9 November 2009)

They knock on your door to enquire of work and point out your roof needs it. How much?  Just $50 to repair and all done. Thanks, go ahead.
Later it is pointed out that more repairs are needed and how important the work is for the coming winter.  How much?  Well, it'll cost quite a bit $5,000 dollars.  What how much?  Just for you, and as I've some slates over from the last job in my yard it's $3,900  just for you , tell know one.


----------



## noirua (10 November 2009)

There they are all fooling about and acting like idiots at the edge of a slippery precipice, "we're alright don't worry about us, mind your own business", they said, laughing and hooting out loud.

It came to pass that a great storm blew up and the rain fell exceedingly hard. They slipped and slipped and all fell to the great depths below. Angry and confused the great one fought, argued and blamed each other.

A while later they sat down and realised they must somehow concoct a plan to explain their positions and let the people, their citizens, bail them out from their disaster.

Money poured in by the billion and then the trillion. A few fell be the wayside as agreed, after all there are always a few to be sacrificed.

The investors suffered and who should help more now, well of course, the poorer shareholders will put in more and those who invest with us will be paid low interest rates.
It came to pass that the banks again entered the promised land and were hailed as Gods once more.


----------



## bloomy88 (10 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> noirua, you should write a book. Very deep thoughts recently mate.
> 
> gg




I agree, certainly makes good reading...


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 November 2009)

"You need protein to build skyscrapers" - Thom Walls


----------



## noirua (18 November 2009)

Short questions need long answers and long questions shorter ones. The fool is not always the one who has difficulty answering, so often, the fool it is who is asking the question.


----------



## Rumpig (18 November 2009)

opinions are like assholes-everyone's got one and they all stink


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 November 2009)

“The soldier who fights to death never dies, but the soldier who fights for existence never truly exists.”

Admiral Yi Sun Shin


----------



## Mickel (18 November 2009)

Free and fair discussion will ever be found the firmest friend to truth. -G. Campbell


----------



## basilio (19 November 2009)

*Definition of heaven*.

A large room with a steaming pot of soup and a hundred people. There are only 2 metre long spoons -  and people are feeding each other.


*Definition of hell*

Same room, same soup, same people, same spoons. But everyone is starving because they can't eat off the 2 metre spoons..


----------



## noirua (20 November 2009)

A musical thought for the day:  http://dingo.care-mail.com/cards/flash/5409/galaxy.swf


----------



## noirua (20 November 2009)

It's the squeaky wheel that gets the oils, so, keep on squeaking.


----------



## noirua (23 November 2009)

For a child to have to decide whether to agree with the bible or to agree with science is criminal - a Christian scientist


----------



## noirua (23 November 2009)

...? ASK YOURSELF THE SAME QUESTION AND THEN YOU WILL KNOW THE ANSWER!


----------



## noirua (30 November 2009)

It's the promises you make to yourself that are the most important to keep.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2009)

The Dubai contagion will spread!


----------



## noirua (1 December 2009)

Happy new month!


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

noirua said:


> It's the squeaky wheel that gets the oils, so, keep on squeaking.




We really are squeaking and it's votes for Aussie Stock Forums that stop us squeaking at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=forums


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

noirua said:


> We really are squeaking and it's votes for Aussie Stock Forums that stop us squeaking at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=forums




Once the box is open it's impossible to close - Margaret Thatcher UK PM

 Don't forget the voting link above, thank you


----------



## noirua (5 December 2009)

Boss to secretary, "Good grief! People keep phoning me up at precisely the wrong time." Secretary replied, "In future I will tell everyone to ring up five minutes later."


----------



## noirua (7 December 2009)

"I'm not an optimist I'm a prisoner of hope - Desmond Tutu (former Archbishop)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desmond_Tutu


----------



## inenigma (7 December 2009)

I'm a pessimist.  Everything meets or exceeds my expectations, so I'm always happy.

Give me another beer......


----------



## noirua (7 December 2009)

The grass is greener on the other side, and for some, even if there is no grass.


----------



## noirua (8 December 2009)

If you were anymore transparent we could use you as a window.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2009)

Yesterday, the saddest financial day of my life, after 1987, and a sadness where politics of two countries control an individuals investment and robs them and their country.


----------



## trader222681 (9 December 2009)

" Nothing comes easy; what comes easy means nothing and what comes hard means something."


----------



## trader222681 (9 December 2009)

" Don't confuse success with becoming rich or having money. One doesn't necessarily follow the other. However, if you keep succeeding in the things you do, money is often the by-product of this. Therefore aim to succeed rather than to have money."


----------



## trader222681 (9 December 2009)

" Remember that you will never reach a higher standard than you yourself set. Then set your mark high, and step-by-step, even though it be by painful effort, by self-denial and sacrifice, ascend the whole length of the ladder of progress."


----------



## trader222681 (9 December 2009)

"My own experience has taught me this: if you wait for the perfect moment when all is safe and assured it may never arrive. Mountains will not be climbed, races won or lasting happiness achieved."


----------



## noirua (9 December 2009)

Happiness can never come to those who are capable of thinking.  Only those, beast, fish and birds, who cannot.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 December 2009)

Calling Noirua .... come in Noirua .... do you read me .... over.

Have you knowing on the forum competition results please?



.


----------



## noirua (15 December 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Calling Noirua .... come in Noirua .... do you read me .... over.
> 
> Have you knowing on the forum competition results please?
> 
> ...




Ah yes!  The result has been announced by The Bull and is most favorable to ASF.
http://thebull.com.au/articles_detail.php?id=8000


----------



## noirua (16 December 2009)

Islam in a certain city in Sweden - Malmo:  http://vodpod.com/watch/1428923-sweden-in-grip-of-islam
Do read the many blogs so as not to get a slanted view.


----------



## noirua (21 December 2009)

Never offer advice from a very great distance.


----------



## noirua (22 December 2009)

The greater victory is not in victory, but that victory, that came from defeat.


----------



## noirua (24 December 2009)

Beware the Santa Claus rally, especially if it carried on from last Xmas. Interest rates are set to rise throughout the world, bonds will weaken as funds are raised, and stocks in most sectors will suddenly look expensive. Masterly inaction is called for, don't you think, if you're not invested in stocks and bonds?


----------



## noirua (25 December 2009)

Clothes maketh' the man who is not - take that Father Xmas.

He who defends everything defends nothing - Winston Churchill.

Give as much away as you can; but not so much that you cannot grow.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2009)

Words of a lady of high breeding in 19th century England:

It is always good to see the poor enjoying their comforts.

Bad table manners have broken up more great households than infidelity.

Never eat with your mouth full, however, watch and learn how I do it.

It is terrible to hear of the deaths in yet another train accident. Thankfully they are all poor and do not have the same feelings as us.

We have sent them to far off lands so that these wrongdoing people may civilize the natives.


----------



## noirua (1 January 2010)

Never say you will pay until golden eagle day.


----------



## Calliope (7 January 2010)

The Xmas day pants bomber's attempt to blow up an American plane will result in more scrutiny of big bottoms.


----------



## Go Nuke (8 January 2010)

Isn't it ironic that India issues a travel warning for Australia?

Thankfully you can still go to a crowded market place in Melbourne without the fear of a car bomb going off. Unlike India.

???


----------



## kgee (8 January 2010)

Go Nuke said:


> Isn't it ironic that India issues a travel warning for Australia?
> 
> Thankfully you can still go to a crowded market place in Melbourne without the fear of a car bomb going off. Unlike India.
> 
> ???



If I was sending my kids to goto school over here I'd warn them of the redneck 'D heads" in a second sorry but Australia aint the pretty country it might seem....and my thought for the day

"don't piss in my ear and tell me its raining"


----------



## kgee (8 January 2010)

kgee said:


> If I was sending my kids to goto school over here I'd warn them of the redneck 'D heads" in a second sorry but Australia aint the pretty country it might seem....and my thought for the day
> 
> 
> 
> "don't piss in my ear and tell me its raining"





xxx


----------



## noirua (25 January 2010)

If the long link works then we have a few amusing happenings:  http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-gb&vid...s:ns:Gallery:mk:en-gb:vs:1&tab=m1263984602532


----------



## noirua (31 January 2010)

...that a Tesco Store (most are open 24 hrs in the UK) has banned shopping in barefeet and nightwear: http://www.asylum.co.uk/2010/01/28/tesco-bans-shopping-in-pyjamas/


----------



## noirua (7 February 2010)

Would it be a good idea if some Aussie Stores were like this one?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lewis_Partnership


----------



## noirua (7 February 2010)

Most important it is that YOU can always stand up at the financial plate!


----------



## noirua (7 February 2010)

At some stage markets will climb the wall of worry. At the moment they are falling as they build the wall.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2010)

What is Infinity?  Imagine a clever monkey (and all the descendants - only one at a time of course) just able to hit the key on a typewriter. He or she is to type the complete works of Shakespeare at random. Always stopping at an error and starting again. 
Having completed this task the monkey's descendant then types the Bible and then the Koran. 
Following this, the monkey continues to type, at random, every other book ever written at the time the first monkey started.
After that, a little bird arrives and travels to a planet the size of Earth. All its descendants, visit it once every 10,000 years and rubs their wings against it. When the whole planet has been erased, ONLY THEN HAS ETERNITY JUST BEGUN.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2010)

President Obama: We are announcing our offensive against the Taliban 10 times everyday worldwide and building up to 20.  We hope they will get the idea we're on our way. In other words, they'll get out of the way so we have few losses. 

Reporter: Mr President: Wont they just go away rearm and come back again later?

President Obama: Yes, we can expect very many dirty tricks like that from the Taliban.


----------



## noirua (12 February 2010)

Germany and France, "We stand shoulder to shoulder with Greece! Yes indeed. But we're not saying anymore than that."


----------



## noirua (18 February 2010)

Mr Rudd: I support all the advances in green energy and would like to thank the coal companies, some of them anyway, for the enormous 20c per tonne tariff they pay as a contribution. [privately, stingy what-sits]


----------



## noirua (18 February 2010)

Summing up whether you are an all correct person or could not care less.  Basically, are you a teapot person or a squash it in a mug person?


----------



## noirua (3 March 2010)

Handle every stress situation like a dog.  If you cant eat it or play with it.  Just pee on it and walk away.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2010)

I don't know really who does. The ASX200 looks really cheap if you look at the index level and the strength of the AUD and confidence in Australia generally.  Basically, shouldn't the ASX200 be racing along merrily? - 6,000 HERE WE COME! Just a 'Thought for the day' nothing more, or indeed, less.


----------



## noirua (9 March 2010)

What every we do or do not do, will matter zero in terms of the Universe. In fact, in any terms at all.
Whether we should live 100 seconds or 100 years matters as nothing, which ever it should be. In fact, nothing at all.
Even if you achieve more than anyone before you and all the Earth sees you as a great wonder, it was in fact you. Who ever you be or were, matters nothing, nothing at all.
A million years pass, a billion years pass, a trillion years pass and on and on and on. It matters in time as but nothing, nothing at all.
My friend, the proof, that achieving nothing is better than achieving something, NO, all the same, they're nothing, nothing at all.
If you can see yourself as nothing, nothing at all, then you have achieved everything, everything my friend, you've achieved all.

Nothing is everything by noirua


----------



## Mickel (9 March 2010)

Thought I'd join you again on this thread, Noirua.

"There is a great deal of difference between an eager man who wants to read a book and the tired man who wants a book to read."

G K Chesterton


----------



## noirua (12 March 2010)

Jump on the bandwagon just as it starts to roll. Not when it's standing still as it may well do so for sometime. 

If the bandwagon jerks as the driver seems to brake continuously, then, study the driver and see: Is it the bandwagon with a problem or he. 

Or be it travelling too fast, beware, or is it the terrain that is worsening. Unsure, then bail out with great care.

The wind starts to blow and the rain poreth down, a wobble, a skid, not for me.

The driver is ill and it's all up to her, stay on for the ride, no, it's no longer free.

Everything is going well, new horses, new driver and the sun is shining down. On and on, stay on.

Once again we stop for repairs on the ride and I figure the driver is free.  Too free, as they make their gestures, just motions, going through. Bail out not for me.

We stop overnight at a very good motel and the horses are brushed, fed and so free. We start in the morn' all well prepared, yes, the best and costs less, yes, this is for me.

Lost it would seem and we go on no where, despite making haste, divert yet again, happy he would say, we're almost there. This not for me whatever the fare.

A collective and family coach we do board. Happiness, joyfullness, cut him in half and a coach through and through. Joyful am I and stay me on board as long as they change the horses, talk change and all.

Investment by noirua


----------



## Happy (12 March 2010)

As a planet, without meeting comparable size asteroid we have about 5 billion years left.
As species, statistically we have about 900,000 years left.
As individuals we probably don't have more than 50 maximum 100 years left.

Bit sad, but sooner or later everything comes to the END.


----------



## noirua (17 March 2010)

Best advice:  Always, but always, look before you flush ; yes, best advice indeed!


----------



## noirua (5 April 2010)

Always cough on the floor, not on the door.


----------



## Mickel (22 April 2010)

Humor is the only test of gravity, and gravity of humor; for a subject which will not bear raillery is suspicious, and a jest which will not bear serious examination is false wit.
    Aristotle (384 BC - 322 BC)


----------



## The Owls (22 April 2010)

It is unwise to play leap frog with a unicorn.


----------



## Mickel (28 April 2010)

You will find that the State is the kind of organization which, though it does big things badly, does small things badly, too.

    John Kenneth Galbraith (1908 - 2006)

How True !!!


----------



## noirua (29 April 2010)

"All of you, everyone of you, you-you-you all look down at me. I try my best, my very best, and still you look down at me", she said.
Tapping her arm, her best friend said, "we never, never, never look down on you, never ever, I can assure you of that. Its that we all look up to you so much. Trouble is you're never there".


----------



## noirua (3 May 2010)

Sell in May and go away!


----------



## insanedragons (6 May 2010)

signed up the other day.  thanks for all the info.


----------



## noirua (6 May 2010)

insanedragons said:


> signed up the other day.  thanks for all the info.




Good fortune with ASF, noi 


Never be a forced seller.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2010)

Beware the person who mocks you for stealing a glass or toilet roll; because they probably robbed a shop or bank, or even far worse.

Never mind if you panic, jump up and down, kick the walls, shout and bellow, cry your eyes out; what is important, is making the right decision and acting on it.


----------



## explod (11 May 2010)

Allan Bond would be acclaimed today for making something out of nothing.

And dear ole Qld Joe, who should also have seen the gallows, made the best statement of all,  "dont you worry about that"

But dear Maggie (haystack was that???) the greatest lead of all,  "the markets are basically honest and can regulate themselves"


----------



## noirua (16 May 2010)

A very few people, by their manner, wipe the walls with volatility.


----------



## Mickel (17 May 2010)

"Always acknowledge a fault. This will throw those in authority off their guard and give you an opportunity to commit more."

    Mark Twain (1835 - 1910)


----------



## noirua (17 May 2010)

The enemy of my enemy is my friend; until the enemy is defeated and my friend builds a wall between us.


----------



## Mickel (19 May 2010)

I have always felt that a politician is to be judged by the animosities he excites among his opponents.

    Sir Winston Churchill (1874 - 1965)


----------



## noirua (19 May 2010)

"I have an exploration company drilling for oil in Western Biotemectra Land. We've every reason to believe they are about to strike oil of very high grade. Your name was given to us as a sophisticated investor and this is the reason we are offering 100,000 shares at 50c each, a special 50% discount is offered to you until 1st June; so the cost to you is just $25,000.
The companies name is 'Macquarie Lots of Oil Limited', you can guess the connections. Money in the bank already, ha, ha.
Send your cheque immediately to Pavements paved with Gold Limited, Robbinyue Way, taf stiforp, enroubleM, 4TB CYI5"


----------



## noirua (24 May 2010)

Suffering with constipation causes confusion.


----------



## noirua (25 May 2010)

Picking up the good bits amongst the carnage takes both courage, blinkers, and self mindedness; not bloody mindlessness and genius.


----------



## noirua (29 May 2010)

Buy with open arms! Like the whale, filter well, or you'll choke on it.


----------



## noirua (1 June 2010)

...not green shoots; just better bad news - Dr Mark Faber


----------



## kgee (13 June 2010)

"Confidence is the abscence of Doubt"


----------



## noirua (13 June 2010)

Fatness is due to constantly feeding from the trough. 
Drunkenness is due to the need to relieve hopelessness. 
Reaching for a desperately needed cigarette is due to the need to pretend you can handle stress.
Becoming angry is due to the need for an audience, as is talking to yourself.
Shouting at oneself is due to the need to succeed.


----------



## Mickel (14 June 2010)

You've got to do your own growing, no matter how tall your grandfather was.

    Irish Proverb


----------



## newbie trader (14 June 2010)

noirua said:


> Fatness is due to constantly feeding from the trough.
> Drunkenness is due to the need to relieve hopelessness.
> Reaching for a desperately needed cigarette is due to the need to pretend you can handle stress.
> Becoming angry is due to the need for an audience, as is talking to yourself.
> Shouting at oneself is due to the need to succeed.




I was shouting at myself a lot last week!


----------



## Mickel (15 June 2010)

An idealist is a person who helps other people to be prosperous.

    Henry Ford (1863 - 1947)


----------



## Mickel (16 June 2010)

Egotism is the anesthetic that dulls the pain of stupidity.

    Frank Leahy


Any politicians come to mind ???


----------



## noirua (16 June 2010)

Intelligence, ability and success are as nothing, if you eventually fall to ordinary human weakness and its frailties.


----------



## Bigukraine (16 June 2010)

twiggy thinking of first exchange with KRudd after shaking hands:

" I'm not fluent in IDIOT so please speak slowly and clearly"


----------



## satanoperca (16 June 2010)

Bigukraine said:


> twiggy thinking of first exchange with KRudd after shaking hands:
> 
> " I'm not fluent in IDIOT so please speak slowly and clearly"




and that was his flattering thought.


----------



## noirua (17 June 2010)

Bigukraine said:


> twiggy thinking of first exchange with KRudd after shaking hands:
> 
> " I'm not fluent in IDIOT so please speak slowly and clearly"




Could you please repeat that without a Mandarin accent.


----------



## Mickel (18 June 2010)

Nothing is more pleasing and engaging than the sense of having conferred benefits. Not even the gratification of receiving them.

    Ellis Peters


----------



## noirua (19 June 2010)

Your car should not have cost you more than 10% of the value of your house. That value after deducting all loans against it.


----------



## noirua (21 June 2010)

I saw that thread 'Buy With Open Arms' and I'm still wondering if I should have or indeed should. As I've only got very small arms I'm in there at the start, have the feeling that I'm about 10 days late on this one.


----------



## Mickel (25 June 2010)

She had an unequalled gift... of squeezing big mistakes into small opportunities.

    Henry James (1843 - 1916)


----------



## noirua (25 June 2010)

He has the ability to turn a substantial victory into abject defeat as he cannot leave it alone. - noi on Rudd


----------



## Mickel (29 June 2010)

The more you read and observe about this Politics thing, you got to admit that each party is worse than the other. The one that's out always looks the best.

    Will Rogers (1879 - 1935)


----------



## Mickel (30 June 2010)

For a successful technology, reality must take precedence over public relations, for Nature cannot be fooled.

    Richard Feynman (1918 - 1988)


----------



## Mickel (2 July 2010)

Everyone rises to their level of incompetence.

    Laurence J. Peter (1919 - 1988), "The Peter Principle"


----------



## noirua (2 July 2010)

Hi Julia, congrats on your new high position in Government. I thought I would contact you to ask which stocks you would advise me to invest in since you have now caved in on taxes on Coal and Iron Ore?

"You cheeky so and so, if you were not a former PM I'd blast you into touch you lump of dead meat", replied Julia.

"Come on now, sharks teeth and all that", he said, "just give us the low down".

"Can't say", replied Julia, "not qualified to give investment advice, you know. However, if I was qualified I would advise the purchase of..."


----------



## Mickel (8 July 2010)

It is by universal misunderstanding that all agree. For if, by ill luck, people understood each other, they would never agree.

    Charles Baudelaire (1821 - 1867)


----------



## pixel (8 July 2010)

Nonetheless, despite extensive efforts on the part of analysts, to my knowledge, no model projecting directional movements in exchange rates is significantly superior to tossing a coin.

Sir Alan Greenspan - 20/11/2003


----------



## gav (9 July 2010)

"The real trouble with this world of ours is not that it is an unreasonable world, nor even that it is a reasonable one. The commonest kind of trouble is that it is nearly reasonable, but not quite. Life is not an illogicality; yet it is a trap for logicians. It looks just a little more mathematical and regular than it is; its exactitude is obvious, but its exactitude is hidden; its wildness lies in wait." - G.K. Chesterton


----------



## Mickel (9 July 2010)

Never try to reason the prejudice out of a man. It was not reasoned into him, and cannot be reasoned out.

    Sydney Smith (1771 - 1845)


----------



## Slipperz (9 July 2010)

The markets can be cruel despite your best ideas and efforts.

I have taken a bath this week on almost every trade except the 300K buy order I pulled at open on PRR at 0.09.

That was the trade I didn't initiate



I was waiting for it to fall back to maximise my profit


----------



## noirua (10 July 2010)

I bang my head on the wall at the frustrations, lies and exaggerations, that come to call.


----------



## Mickel (13 July 2010)

When we ask for advice, we are usually looking for an accomplice.

    Marquis de la Grange (1639 - 1692)


----------



## noirua (14 July 2010)

Always keep your mouse clean as it can become very dirty indeed. Germs and disease are very prevalent with mice, sorry mouses.


----------



## Mickel (15 July 2010)

It is hard to believe that a man is telling the truth when you know that you would lie if you were in his place.

    H. L. Mencken (1880 - 1956)


----------



## Mickel (23 July 2010)

You've achieved success in your field when you don't know whether what you're doing is work or play.

    Warren Beatty (1937 - )


----------



## basilio (23 July 2010)

Your own common sense should tell you that common sense alone is not enough..  _Ashleigh Brilliant_


----------



## basilio (26 July 2010)

HOW CAN I WAKE YOU UP 

        without shattering your dreams ? _ Ashleigh Brilliant_


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 July 2010)

Young men's minds are always changeable, but when an old man is concerned in a matter, he looks both before and after. - Homer.


----------



## noirua (26 July 2010)

basilio said:


> Your own common sense should tell you that common sense alone is not enough..  _Ashleigh Brilliant_




They say that the 18th Law of the Game in Soccer is 'commonsense'. Playing and refereeing to the Laws is one thing but without commonsense you are lost.


----------



## Mickel (27 July 2010)

An opinion should be the result of thought, not a substitute for it.

    Jef Mallett, Frazz, 04-04-07


----------



## noirua (27 July 2010)

As is so often the case, we are left flapping around the edges of life's rich pattern of events.


----------



## noirua (31 July 2010)

Fear is what sends markets to fearfully low levels. So low, that a $1 is only worth 90c and when self-feeding occurs, even lower than that. In a sector there can be blood on the streets, on the sand and in your eyes; when the latter occurs, you should start adding SMALL amounts of stock! WHY SMALL? THAT IS BECAUSE, investing money looks like money lost and difficult to invest - SO my friend, don't be left out completely and drip feed a little, yes indeed, you know it makes sense :aus:


----------



## Mickel (20 August 2010)

If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the precipitate.

    Henry J. Tillman


----------



## noirua (20 August 2010)

There is no problem with the original, only those who adapt the translation - noi


----------



## springhill (20 August 2010)

noirua said:


> you know it makes sense :aus:




You stealing lines from Sam Kekovich, noirua? Sounds suspiciously like the Australia Day lamb ads! :


----------



## noirua (21 August 2010)

springhill said:


> You stealing lines from Sam Kekovich, noirua? Sounds suspiciously like the Australia Day lamb ads! :



Hi springhill, It's about 14 years since I last returned to Australia, so I missed any adds, and who is Sam kekovich?
OK! I remember now, one of the golden oldies still hanging on for dear life; loves to be in the limelight. http://wn.com/Sam_Kekovitch_Australia_Day
An immigrant from WA and churning out the words at great speed in-case he forgets a few.


----------



## noirua (21 August 2010)

I'm now studying my family tree in the UK. I studied it in Canada during a long stay there and expected to find land or gold in Alaska, sadly it all came to nothing.
Now hope and dreams are riding high as one of my Great Grandfathers was born at Baron Rothschild's Home in Tring, Hertfordshire, England. I've felt for some time that Royal blood is running through my veins, however, I may have to settle for a Baronetcy.
For the time being you can call me noirua or noi, if you like, however, if matters lead to where I think they're going it may have to be 'baron noirua'. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baron_Rothschild


----------



## basilio (25 August 2010)

"I want a man who wants me for my mind not my body, but wants to play with my body and not my mind."

Cute line from  wanted ad.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/aug/15/online-dating-up-close-personals-karen-marley


----------



## noirua (25 August 2010)

"Yes!", the unspeakable said, "as long as they don't find my roots I'll survive and fight on, to kill the great white silver birch."


----------



## Mickel (30 August 2010)

A complex system that works is invariably found to have evolved from a simple system that works.

    John Gaule


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (31 August 2010)

After Monday and Tuesday, even the calendar says W T F


----------



## noirua (31 August 2010)

As the wall of money builds up on the sidelines, stocks a plenty await the avalanche.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2012)

NEVER be complacent about cherished rights that have been won.


----------



## noirua (11 January 2012)

Cutting your losses is more important than running your profits.


----------



## noirua (13 January 2012)

Wise, always, are the very many words you say but what have you achieved with them?


----------



## noirua (15 January 2012)

Buy when they are on the floor, but not if you are on the floor, save that you reside daily on the floor itself. If you have strength, fortitude and madness within you, now is the time my friends and do not miss it  -- PLEASE!


----------



## noirua (17 February 2012)

"I have many friends both at work and play but no one at home to do nothing with", she said.


----------



## Glen48 (18 February 2012)

Look how long he is I would hate to have to wait from him..


----------



## noirua (10 March 2012)

"... everyday I wake it is dark, nothing but darkness", UK police officer who was blinded by gun fire and later committed suicide.


----------



## noirua (19 March 2012)

Contrary to many figures, about 380,000 people died yesterday, 21,000 were children and 12,000 people starved to death.
We are shocked in first world countries when a few die tragically here, but when many die in so called lesser domains we are not. Is it because we think them more like animals and therefore they do not feel the same?


----------



## bellenuit (19 March 2012)

noirua said:


> Contrary to many figures, about 380,000 people died yesterday, 21,000 were children and 12,000 people starved to death.
> We are shocked in first world countries when a few die tragically here, but when many die in so called lesser domains we are not. Is it because we think them more like animals and therefore they do not feel the same?




I wouldn't make that conclusion. I think it is because we do not relate to unknown far away people with culturally different backgrounds as much as to people closer to home that we know and are culturally similar to us. I think it is more to do with the bonds between us and those that die.

These bonds are strongest between immediate family members and close friends, and then get weaker as we consider other relatives, casual friends, people we work with, people we know just to see, people who we may not know but whose deaths affect people we know, people from our home town, our country, our neighbouring country, people who are similar to us or who live in societies similar to ours, etc. etc until we get to people we have little in common with whatsoever. I think this is just as we would expect and is probably explained by evolutionary theory in some way.

It is a gradual scale and to imply that we have no empathy with those who have the least in common with us because we think they are not human, would be to imply that  we regard those others on the scale as somewhere between us and being not human. In other words we see them as less human than us. But we cry at the death of a friend, but not at the death of someone we barely know from our home town, not because we think they are less human than us, but because the bonds are not as strong between us. 

If someone from Africa were to live near me and I got to know that person as a friend, I would be very much affected by that person's death. Yet if he had died in Africa without me every knowing him, then his death to me is just another statistic, as they say. Charities try to create a bond between a potential donor and the eventual recipient as that way they are more likely to get a contribution. Sponsor a child is a good example. Look at the Koni video that went viral a few weeks ago. Watching the video created a bond between the viewer and the child soldier who was featured. This cause people to react about the circumstances of those children in a way that they hadn't previously.


----------



## noirua (20 March 2012)

bellenuit; an excellent response and I suppose only those who see themselves as superior to others could see it differently. 
I remember watching the UK's 'Upstairs, Downstairs' television series in the 1990s that featured life in the house of a Lord in the 1900 - 1930 period. The Lady of the house when hearing of a disaster befalling  common workers said, "They of course do not feel it the same way one does".


----------



## noirua (1 April 2012)

What goes up, must come down, on you.


----------



## noirua (14 April 2012)

Trust no one my friends and least of all yourself.


----------



## MrBurns (14 April 2012)

Bumper sticker of the year: 
'If you can read this, thank a teacher - 
and, since it's in English, thank a soldier'


----------



## MrBurns (14 April 2012)

The circle of life - 

You're born...

**** happens...

You die...


----------



## noirua (5 May 2012)

In life, how ever lowly it may seem, always do your work as well as you possibly can with respect, fortitude, gladness and be a mentor always.
With this, what ever it is you do, to the highest point in your land, carry on the same with respect, fortitude, gladness and being so much the free mentor always.
Your end will come as it must, so carry it with you to the great beyond.
by noi


----------



## StumpyPhantom (5 May 2012)

noirua said:


> In life, how ever lowly it may seem, always do your work as well as you possibly can with respect, fortitude, gladness and be a mentor always.
> With this, what ever it is you do, to the highest point in your land, carry on the same with respect, fortitude, gladness and being so much the free mentor always.
> Your end will come as it must, so carry it with you to the great beyond.
> by noi




That's beautiful, Noirua.  You've inspired me to come up with a more appropriate one for our Prime Minister:

*   "GO DOWN WITH A DOG, COME UP WITH FLEAS!!"*


----------



## pixel (16 May 2012)

You can lead a horse to water,
But you cannot make him drink.
You can lead an ass to Uni,
But you cannot make him think.


----------



## noirua (27 January 2013)

Never be insulting to those who endeavor to help you when you do not need help. For when you need it they may not be there.


----------



## aquilarealestate (28 January 2013)

“There is pleasure in the pathless woods.
There is rapture on the lonely shore.”


----------



## noirua (29 January 2013)

None take their parents cash so readily than those at Uni.


----------



## explod (29 January 2013)

Thinking of those who have perished or lost everything and my feelings of sad hopelessness in being able to do little about the destruction of nature brought at this time on our fellow Australians.

And to those willing and able to help in any way


----------



## Calliope (29 January 2013)

Why do these Macaque monkeys look so sad...because they got a bad break. With a slight modification to their generic make-up they could have ruled the world..


----------



## noirua (19 February 2013)

Life is a bowl of cherries and a precipice awaits.


----------



## pixel (21 February 2013)

> I like my brain to be saturated with info, so I can make irrational decisions.




(Thanks _Duster_, from across the Road  )


----------



## noirua (5 May 2013)

A basic thought but everywhere in life we see the point: First law of holes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_law_of_holes


----------



## noirua (17 May 2013)

If you do one or two things in life very good indeed: Do not think you are good, you are but good at one or two.


----------



## noirua (6 October 2013)

Your life is like an unironed cotton shirt, of good breeding but all wrinkly.


----------



## CanOz (21 October 2013)

This is more of a story of the day than a thought, but there some nice thoughts in it...

enjoy!

The New Suit.

For those that read it, can you describe in one word the theme of the story?


----------



## noirua (17 January 2015)

I think that everyone should have the right to believe in god, however, all religions should be banned... have you seen the brightness of this light?


----------



## noirua (23 August 2015)

Wondering, thinking, as he searched beneath the ocean on the bed so deep. Then the nervousness was answered, yes, they indeed found their nervous wreck.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2016)

Naturally, putting things a different way, if a person is drowning their best friend is the guy who jumps in and saves them. All their much loved relatives and friends all over the world might do the same. However, it's the hand that grasps mine that matters now


----------



## noirua (12 February 2017)

"All you can do is your very best", she said of you. If very best is not good enough, should I give up?  "Errrr yes" she replied, "basically you are useless".


----------



## noirua (27 February 2017)

I visit many people's graves every week and put fresh flowers and water in the vases. "Very nicely done I must say. Appreciated by all; thank you very much Ann", said the Florist.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 March 2017)

A _Blokey_ one really ...


Some rather deep thinking going on here Chaps.













I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so I sat down and had a cold beer.  The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking.  


My wife walked by and asked me what I was doing, and I said, "Nothing."  The reason I said "nothing" instead of saying "just thinking" is because she then would have asked, "About what?"  At that point I would have had to explain that men are deep thinkers about various topics, which would lead to other questions.


Finally I pondered an age old question: Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the sphericals?  Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts, but how could they know?  Well, after another beer, and some more heavy deductive thinking, I have come up with an answer to that question.  Getting kicked in the nuts is more painful than having a baby, and even though I obviously couldn't really know, here is the reason for my conclusion.  A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say, "It might be nice to have another child.” 

 On the other hand, you never hear a guy say, "You know what, I think I would like another kick in the nuts.” 


I rest my case.  Time for another beer .. and then maybe a nap.


----------



## bellenuit (8 March 2017)

I read once, but haven't come across it elsewhere, that woman have an evolutionary trait that causes them to forget the extent of the pain of childbirth. Otherwise they would not opt to have a second or subsequent child.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 March 2017)

bellenuit said:


> I read once, but haven't come across it elsewhere, that woman have an evolutionary trait that causes them to forget the extent of the pain of childbirth. Otherwise they would not opt to have a second or subsequent child.




Makes sense.  That and an epidural.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 March 2017)

bellenuit said:


> I read once, but haven't come across it elsewhere, that woman have an evolutionary trait that causes them to forget the extent of the pain of childbirth. Otherwise they would not opt to have a second or subsequent child.




Any experience of severe pain will tend to push the sufferer into a state of relative or complete dissociation.  This is why some women will have spiritual experiences during labour.  The brain circuitry responsible to maintaining the self-schema switches off and you go for a little trip.  Without the grounding experience of "me", all sorts of things are possible.  You can fly off into the ether, visit dead relatives, see strange lights and hear unearthly sounds etc etc.

AFAIK this safety mechanism is not peculiar to labour, but it is something that is seen in many types of severe pain and trauma.


----------



## Tisme (8 March 2017)

Apparently there are pecking orders, but I don't want to revisit many of the agonies I remember all too well:

hits to the knackers;
cluster headaches/migraines
sprained ankle
drill stuck on a nerve in my tooth
having a tweezers pushed under my finger nail right up to the cuticle and the nail pulled off slowly
two men nurses bending my spasming broken elbows and wrist to flat for xrays
food poisoning with cramps that lasted a day
noro virus ... I fkn hate noro virus
dutifully hanging around like a stale bottle of pi55, while putting up with the silent treatment for a couple of days; when there were plenty of fish that could have been caught instead



http://www.therichest.com/rich-list/15-of-the-worst-pain-humans-can-feel/


----------



## SirRumpole (8 March 2017)

Tisme said:


> Apparently there are pecking orders, but I don't want to revisit many of the agonies I remember all too well:
> 
> hits to the knackers;
> cluster headaches/migraines
> ...




So did you have psychic visions in any of these ?


----------



## sptrawler (8 March 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Any experience of severe pain will tend to push the sufferer into a state of relative or complete dissociation.  This is why some women will have spiritual experiences during labour.  The brain circuitry responsible to maintaining the self-schema switches off and you go for a little trip.  Without the grounding experience of "me", all sorts of things are possible.  You can fly off into the ether, visit dead relatives, see strange lights and hear unearthly sounds etc etc.
> 
> AFAIK this safety mechanism is not peculiar to labour, but it is something that is seen in many types of severe pain and trauma.



I was in a hospital ward, with a Lady, we were both having knee replacements.
A few days after the procedures, I asked the Lady how she was managing, she said "this is a lot worse than having a baby".


----------



## Tisme (8 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> So did you have psychic visions in any of these ?





They are real and the ones that hurt me bad but no contact with God. i reckon I could give the guys in Jaws a run for their money when it comes comparing injuries LOL


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 March 2017)

sptrawler said:


> I was in a hospital ward, with a Lady, we were both having knee replacements.
> A few days after the procedures, I asked the Lady how she was managing, she said "this is a lot worse than having a baby".




And yet some have almost no pain after a knee replacement.   Lots of mind and body factors influence pain.  A big baby and a small opening for example.  Whoah.  Or the stress of having sptrawler in the bed next to you.


----------



## Tisme (9 March 2017)

Shingles ... I forgot I had shingles .....woz like knitting needles being pushed through my back and out my chest ... I can understand why people top themselves with that one persisting.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 March 2017)

from:  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1595067/

When a woman is able to give up the notion of controlling her normal labor process and, instead, open her heart to the dread, horror, wonder, awe, and mystery of the process, she allows for an altered view of her existence. In the book _Birthing from Within_, England (1998) beautifully articulates this process:

_In the last, most intense hours of labor, I had unexpectedly become mindless, floating in boundless empty space between contractions, unoccupied by any thoughts whatsoever. This timeless bliss was regularly pierced by sharp pain reminding me that my head was still attached to a body! But in between contractions, my mind would simply float away. Near the end of labor, my ego mental chatter and birth plans all receded into the activity of birth. *My thinking-mind plummeted into an immense silence in which I felt bathed in love and well-being.* It was then, for an unforgettable moment, that I felt a oneness with all mothers who had ever given birth, and to all mothers all over the world who were laboring and giving birth with me that night. .... []_

The mounting intensity of labor forced complete surrender of this woman's body and will, dissolving her ego, ideas, and familiar sense of self. *There was no fear of dying because there was no “self” left to resist and fear.* At that transcendent moment she had become birth itself. Perhaps, this represents the spiritual birth of woman into mother.


How can health care providers help women achieve this kind of self-transcendence during birth? First, it must be acknowledged that the work of normal labor is painful. *Seeking pleasure and avoiding pain are natural pursuits.* For survival's sake, it is essential to avoid or fix pain that is life-threatening. When we touch something hot, our response is to remove our hand; in doing so, we protect ourselves from serious injury. *But normal labor pain does not need to be fixed.* It is a healthy sensation that provides direction for women moving through the maze of labor. In her article, _Really Teaching Lamaze: The Power of Pain_, Lothian (1999) explains:


----------



## bellenuit (9 March 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> _In the last, most intense hours of labor, I had unexpectedly become mindless, floating in boundless empty space between contractions, unoccupied by any thoughts whatsoever._




Interesting. But how would it be possible to maintain that state when all around you are saying "push".


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 March 2017)

bellenuit said:


> Interesting. But how would it be possible to maintain that state when all around you are saying "push".




I could only guess, not having been there.   But in any selfless state your attention is pulled inwards, away from the sensory stimuli that the mind uses to create a sense of self.  So the yelling and commotion would probably appear far away.  Top athletes who enter 'the zone' have made similar descriptions about their experiences (time and space dilation, absolute certainty, presence, being unconcerned with the surrounds).

I believe most traders would have had at least one experience of 'being in the zone', even if it was a mild version of it.


----------



## McLovin (9 March 2017)

bellenuit said:


> Interesting. But how would it be possible to maintain that state when all around you are saying "push".




Oxytocin and beta endorphins. Some call it transcendence, others call it getting high.


----------



## bellenuit (9 March 2017)

But if you are in a transcendental state and are oblivious to the push calls, won't it be difficult to have the baby without pushing.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 March 2017)

bellenuit said:


> But if you are in a transcendental state and are oblivious to the push calls, won't it be difficult to have the baby without pushing.




Well again I'm not a woman (add a few grains of salt), but have a read of that article which explains that childbirth is not something that needs particular instruction.  It's in a woman's DNA.  I like the article because it shows that the body has an intelligence that far exceeds the mind's capacity.

_Over and over we have to emphasize, “You know how to give birth. You know just what to do.”…
_


----------



## noirua (12 March 2017)

The Law is the Law in all matters. However, for whatever good reasons many seek or demand justice in the distant past that seeks the Judges today to adjust their rulings on belief and the sentences or judgements they would have given. There is only one truth but does it supersede the workings of and seek to judge and put pressure on the Judges and the Law?


----------



## noirua (13 March 2017)

Life is like a bowl of cherries. Small, medium and large. Ripe, unripe and overripe. Sweet, medium and sour.  Picked, shaken down and windfalls. Many varieties and densities of colour.  The trees can be small, medium and large. They can be good quality, short of food and water, or ruined in wet and cold environments. Chopped down or hacked about.  Hit by disease or pollen eaten by birds.
Such is our rich pattern of life - we are but a bowl of cherries.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 March 2017)

noirua said:


> Life is like a bowl of cherries. Small, medium and large. Ripe, unripe and overripe. Sweet, medium and sour.  Picked, shaken down and windfalls. Many varieties and densities of colour.  The trees can be small, medium and large. They can be good quality, short of food and water, or ruined in wet and cold environments. Chopped down or hacked about.  Hit by disease or pollen eaten by birds.
> Such is our rich pattern of life - we are but a bowl of cherries.




I thought life was like a bag of chocolates.


----------



## noirua (14 March 2017)

It's important to treat sleep apnea, and not just because of daytime sleepiness. 
When oxygen levels in the blood drop, your body responds by releasing stress hormones and partially waking you up –– as many as 400 times a night. 
Over time, exposure to those hormones increases the risk of high blood pressure, heart attack, and stroke. 
The chronic exhaustion caused by sleep apnea increases the risk of depression. Daytime sleepiness is also a leading cause of car accidents.


----------



## noirua (14 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I thought life was like a bag of chocolates.




Appeared in the 1994 film Forrest Gump, when the lead character Forrest Gump (played by Tom Hanks) says "Mama always said life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."

"Life is Just a Bowl of Cherries" was the title of a song by Lew Brown and Ray Henderson, sung by Ethel Merman in Scandals (1931). I don't know if the phrase predates that: there was a phrase in the 17th century, "Life is but a cherry-fair", but that meant "Life is very short."


----------



## noirua (17 March 2017)

President Trump looks to be losing his second attempt to ban people from 6 mainly Muslim countries: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cks-President-Trump-s-revised-travel-ban.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rs-second-defeat-revised-travel-ban-hold.html
Whether he wins the day or not, he may be taking the safer option as ' So Called Islamic State' move out of Iraq and go for softer targets worldwide.


----------



## noirua (20 March 2017)

...and suddenly there is a dreadful silence and one is frozen as to what to do, forever.


----------



## noirua (2 April 2017)

*The Odyssey of Homer, Translated by Alexander Pope - 1726*

*Scepticism is as much the result of knowledge, as knowledge is of scepticism. To be content with what we at present know, is, for the most part, to shut our ears against conviction; since, from the very gradual character of our education, we must continually forget, and emancipate ourselves from, knowledge previously acquired; we must set aside old notions and embrace fresh ones; and, as we learn, we must be daily unlearning something which it has cost us no small labour and anxiety to acquire.*


----------



## noirua (5 April 2017)

_Prov._ If you put off doing what you ought to do, you will end up not having enough time to do it properly. Jim: have you started looking for a job yet Jim? Oh that can wait 'till tomorrow said Jim: procrastination is the thief of time.


----------



## noirua (14 April 2017)

Damn! It's Easter again and markets are closed until Tuesday. Will have to rest and holiday. What a pain!


----------



## noirua (18 April 2017)

Those who set themselves up to, in effect, safeguard others from the effects of free speech and fair comment: Indeed, affect free speech so that reasonable debate becomes impossible. Thus, they increasingly control it in many forms and then, by that, dictate what may be said or discussed. Even to the extent it criticises or damns individuals and blocks free speech and fair comment. Eventually becoming a form of dictatorship in itself.


----------



## noirua (21 April 2017)

I have decided not to think today.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 April 2017)

noirua said:


> I have decided not to think today.




I think that's a good idea.


----------



## noirua (23 April 2017)

Back thinking again. 

If it is exactly right I will pay over the odds. If however it's not quite there then bin it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## noirua (29 April 2017)

Gambling on the ASX small cap and UK AIM markets. Usually buy on news but leave it 1 hour to be sure. Always but always closeout towards the end of the day: otherwise, have a whole list of losers sitting there in a junk portfolio.


----------



## noirua (20 May 2017)

Food for thought I've had in the last few months. Attended one wedding, one Baptism, and two funerals, concentrates the mind on what it may all be about. 'May' I say, as time withers memory; or is it the mind dealing with the inevitable.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 May 2017)

noirua said:


> Food for thought I've had in the last few months. Attended one wedding, one Baptism, and two funerals, concentrates the mind on what it may all be about. 'May' I say, as time withers memory; or is it the mind dealing with the inevitable.




I was wondering why you suddenly increased your posting rate.

So... go for it.  What's it all about.  Any insights?


----------



## noirua (21 May 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I was wondering why you suddenly increased your posting rate.
> 
> So... go for it.  What's it all about.  Any insights?




Indeed, it is best to keep them thinking. Keeps their minds off the obvious. None are so blind as those who cannot see. Particularly those who are all at sea.


----------



## noirua (23 July 2017)

Never sack Generals or indeed those who work in high positions for a President.  Keep them there being battered and bombed lest their passing diverts them to oneself, who is yonder.  Replace them with new, hmmmmmmm, but they cannot now be blamed and will impress and later replace you. Better the originals who leave you unscathed and there to blamed in the end, whilst one continues the exemplification of their efforts, as a picture of; whilst kicking them under the table.


----------



## rb250660 (23 July 2017)

My thought for the day.... every day!


----------



## Tisme (23 July 2017)




----------



## qldfrog (24 July 2017)

Tisme said:


>




very powerfull and to be reminded of , like now when I start a multiple weeks marathon not even going to a 8-5 work in the city but just preparing tax returns for the FY16-17;
Good thing is that I learnt the lesson well before my 50's, and acted on it


----------



## Tisme (25 July 2017)

Think about it!


----------



## noirua (6 August 2017)

Contempt is the kiss of death!


----------



## noirua (15 April 2018)

Rubbing a cat up the wrong way can get you Scratched - rubbing a kangaroo up the wrong way can get you Kicked - rubbing Donald Trump up the wrong way can get you Tweeted.


----------



## cynic (15 April 2018)

noirua said:


> Rubbing a cat up the wrong way can get you Scratched - rubbing a kangaroo up the wrong way can get you Kicked - rubbing Donald Trump up the wrong way can get you Tweeted.



In your considered opinion, which of the three would be worst?


----------



## noirua (15 April 2018)

cynic said:


> In your considered opinion, which of the three would be worst?




If I was named in a tweet by Trump it would be a small form of fame.


----------



## noirua (15 April 2018)

Beware your great friend who raises you up and financially supports you. You must bow to their views and wants. You cannot go against them. If you do, they will bring you down and destroy your reputation for ever.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 April 2018)

noirua said:


> Beware your great friend who raises you up and financially supports you. You must bow to their views and wants. You cannot go against them. If you do, they will bring you down and destroy your reputation for ever.



Gee whiz that would make a great movie about selling ones soul for money.


----------



## noirua (17 April 2018)

Do not beware your god but beware others belief in god. Also take care to ignore kindly comments and approvals by those who say how well you've done in going to church, synagogue or mosque. They seek that you follow their beliefs as if they represent god on earth. Beware, beware, beware theologians.


----------



## basilio (17 April 2018)

Tisme said:


>





That was powerful. Deserves to be widely seen and acted upon.


----------



## basilio (17 April 2018)

Spencer Cathcart makes powerful sense. Well worth checking out his videos. 
Try this one for size.


http://freshtastical.com/


----------



## noirua (17 April 2018)

Your friends are like elevators, they will bring you up or down -


----------



## noirua (24 April 2018)

If you want  to believe, there can be no weaker position to put yourself in my friend.

If you do not want to believe, there is no weaker position to put yourself in my friend.

If you do not know what to believe, there is no weaker position to put yourself in my friend.

If you want to believe, Do not want to believe and do not know what to believe - then you are in the strongest position my friend.


----------



## noirua (27 April 2018)

You learn to live on with it but you never get assuredly over it;
If you do not learn to live without you are surely all but gone.
It should not matter but surely it in fact does,
for it is the difference between blundering on and stabbing in the dark.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 April 2018)

noirua said:


> You learn to live on with it but you never get assuredly over it;
> If you do not learn to live without you are surely all but gone.
> It should not matter but surely it in fact does,
> for it is the difference between blundering on and stabbing in the dark.




what is it?


----------



## SirRumpole (27 April 2018)

Marriage ? Booze ?


----------



## noirua (27 April 2018)

Bears and people always return to the Honey Pot.


----------



## noirua (29 April 2018)

What the hell do you mean? Who's in this for a race?  I'm only beating you because you are not running as fast as me!


----------



## noirua (8 May 2018)

The Vicar from the pulpit said, "There is one certainty about the existence of god and that is that far fewer people die on a Sunday". As the service ended and the parishioners took their leave they heard a crash. The Vicar lay motionless on the floor near a table with glasses of refreshment.  They looked at his right hand, as if the hand of god, and there they noticed he'd taken grasp of something, yes, he'd been left 'clutching at straws'.


----------



## noirua (12 May 2018)

I have as much faith in thee as a stewed prune.


----------



## noirua (14 May 2018)

Remember that the market is always right, even if it's wrong. The right price is the price it gives and what it should be is always wrong, even if it is right.


----------



## noirua (22 May 2018)

An actress or actor can only rarely switch themselves off and usually, to varying degrees, act all day long throughout their lives. "Will the real person please stand up, for goodness sake", he says to the actress. There is little point as the real world has escaped them.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 May 2018)

noirua said:


> An actress or actor can only rarely switch themselves off and usually, to varying degrees, act all day long throughout their lives. "Will the real person please stand up, for goodness sake", he says to the actress. There is little point as the real world has escaped them.



_
Jaques to Duke Senior_ 

All the world’s a stage,
And all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances,
And one man in his time plays many parts,


----------



## noirua (28 May 2018)

If it is simple it has a good chance of working. If it is not simple, then like an overweight aircraft it has difficulty getting off the ground.


----------



## noirua (30 May 2018)

SHUT UP, I am thinking!  What do I do when a person has a heart attack in front of me? What are the signs?
https://www.express.co.uk/life-style/health/966045/heart-attack-symptoms-signs-disease-recovery


----------



## noirua (30 May 2018)

Mr Putin said, "call me Vlad", heaped with rewards - the best Russian spy in the business.
Caught by the Americans so I'd better spy for them now. Mr Trump says, "I'm amazing, the best in the business".  Spiked by an umbrella, never felt a thing, my final reward, "R.I.P".


----------



## noirua (1 June 2018)

Never explain and absolutely never ever advise. Your explanation at best will be boring and your advice annoying.


----------



## noirua (2 June 2018)

Take something bad and make something good out of it. If you have a positive attitude on life. I can consider my life to be a positive attitude, as opposed to saying; well I'm oppressed  errr depressed, oppressed, down and out, just going to stay there. No! You strive to make life a better place not just for yourself but for other people around you. The energy that comes from you can enlighten someone else to say, well, if he pulled out of his condition maybe I can do the same thing.

Eddy Clearwater aka 'The Chief'
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_Clearwater


----------



## cynic (2 June 2018)

noirua said:


> Never explain and absolutely never ever advise. Your explanation at best will be boring and your advice annoying.



Is that your advice?
If so, should I be annoyed?
And please don't bore me with an explanation!


----------



## noirua (2 June 2018)

cynic said:


> Is that your advice?
> If so, should I be annoyed?
> And please don't bore me with an explanation!




Never ever ask a question if you do not want an answer.


----------



## noirua (4 June 2018)

A word to the wise! Let me whisper it in your ear {&%£@?!@}[$£^<~~#'$%&(@@@


----------



## Redbeard (5 June 2018)

So I should just talk to myself?!?!


----------



## noirua (5 June 2018)

Redbeard said:


> So I should just talk to myself?!?!



Errrrm, well, just think about it for the rest of the day


----------



## cynic (5 June 2018)

Redbeard said:


> So I should just talk to myself?!?!



Yes. But only using one word at a time, wise guy!


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 June 2018)

*Reuters Top News*‏Verified account @*Reuters* 12m12 minutes ago




Macron says calls with Trump like sausages: better not know what's inside https://reut.rs/2Lpxa8f


----------



## noirua (6 June 2018)

*‘To’ or ‘too’?*
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/usage/to-or-too


----------



## noirua (6 June 2018)

Joules MM1 said:


> *Reuters Top News*‏Verified account @*Reuters* 12m12 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trump says calls with Macron like frogs legs: cant tell if he's running as President or trying to butter me up and eat me.


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 June 2018)

noirua said:


> *‘To’ or ‘too’?*
> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/usage/to-or-too




I, too, thought tutu's were too much for you to be wearing...

too late for dinner to care, too hungry for fellow theater-goers to bare
Desmond Tutu said yes to you too, no, not you two, you're too much to baaaarrrreee
but than came the Americans who'd rather mix up then fix up, wait,
just wate; but then came the Americans who'd rather mix up than fix up, oh yeeeeaaah!
(c) jct (lol)



	

		
			
		

		
	
  luukin guud, Des!


----------



## noirua (7 June 2018)

Everything was going so well that evening and John wandered home alongside the moonlit river. Standing there all was so wonderful, he turned, slipped, fell, struggled, shouted for help...drowned in the cold waters. We have friends a many, great wealth and happiness, but we are really all alone and die in the muddy rivers of death.


----------



## noirua (9 June 2018)

If you want to find a fool in the outback take him with you.


----------



## noirua (11 June 2018)

Was he a St Olav?

His name became synonymous with a collaborator or traitor in the UK. Was he really or was he an important person in history?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vidkun_Quisling

I know that the Norwegian people have sentenced me to death, and that the easiest course for me would be to take my own life. But I want to let history reach its own verdict. Believe me, in ten years' time I will have become another Saint Olav.
— Quisling to Bjørn Foss, 8 May 1945, Dahl 1999, p. 367


https://twitter.com/Johnjrambo16


----------



## noirua (14 June 2018)

Crypto hack: We aren't making as much as I thought on setting up this crypto. Surely we should have made at least $20 million more, crypes.

Well bud you're right and one way is to hack our own coins from our customers wallets.

Right now, I've hacked US$500 million from the wallets and my secretary has prepared our shock and despair announcement over all this.

OK, and we've no idea how it could have happened of course.

Yep! We are of course going to reimburse 90% of the coins to our wonderfully loyal customers.

Of course. Then later we say that everything is perfect now - safest in the business.

Now we've made $50 million.

After expenses etc., that makes about $24 million each.

Job well done.

Grand old game these cryptos.

https://cointelegraph.com/news/report-1-1-bln-in-crypto-has-been-stolen-this-year
https://usethebitcoin.com/top-5-best-cryptocurrency-hardware-wallets-2018/


----------



## explod (15 June 2018)

Daily Life"

Though I have a lovely Daughter who is very successful and with two Daughters and a great husband I still feel ashamed of us men.

What can we do.


----------



## noirua (16 June 2018)

Quite frightening all this: http://www.poodwaddle.com


----------



## noirua (21 June 2018)

If the squib is damp don't waste the matches.


----------



## noirua (22 June 2018)

If countries are unfair and underhand in trading then come thee on stage left, The Donald. Yes guys you invited him.


----------



## noirua (23 June 2018)

It is no good asking question all the time, no, PROVIDE YOUR OWN ANSWERS!


----------



## noirua (24 June 2018)

Was he talking about butter when saying, "they must stop churning them out like this"?


----------



## noirua (24 June 2018)

Never look down on someone unless it is to give them a hand up.


----------



## noirua (26 June 2018)

All advice is not criticism. If one cannot be advised then thou art either brilliant or a pain in the duodenum.
However, it is annoying to be advised in anyway by a person who thou casts inferior or even stupid.
Advise thee not and retain your reputation.


----------



## noirua (27 June 2018)

On finance of any kind. Do not expect or consider yourself believed unless you back it up proof positive.
If a Bank or Solicitor wont accept it as full proof then it's not, YOU LIED!


----------



## noirua (28 June 2018)

If you can be told what to see or read, you can be told what to say or think.


----------



## noirua (1 July 2018)

Watching the clock. Ah yes but, if it doesn't chime it is a timepiece not a clock.


----------



## noirua (1 July 2018)

*This student was stripped of her valedictorian title — and it cost her a year of college tuition*
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/stu...itle-cost-year-college-tuition-194416081.html
-----
Those who rule in Authority give awards. By giving an award the person or Authority stamps their right over other people and validates their own command. Dare thee not speak to thank them and recognise them for they will find a reason to strip you of it.


----------



## noirua (4 July 2018)

The wise say tell nothing.  The fool says tell everything. The Bishop says tell nothing but to me tell everything and you are forgiven - now indeed I can use this against the wise and the fool. But Bishop, you are now both the wise and the fool as I tell but lies.


----------



## noirua (9 July 2018)

If you've got it work with it, don't analyse it.


----------



## MrBurns (11 July 2018)

I told my son, “You will marry the girl I choose.” 
He said, “NO!” 
I told him, “She is Bill Gates’ daughter.” 
He said, “OK.” 
I called Bill Gates and said, “I want your daughter to marry my son.” 
Bill Gates said, “NO.” 
I told Bill Gates, My son is the CEO of World Bank.” 
Bill Gates said, “OK.” 
I called the President of World Bank and asked him to make my son the CEO. He said, “NO.” 
I told him, “My son is Bill Gates’ son-in-law.” He said, “OK.”

This is exactly how politics works . . .


----------



## explod (11 July 2018)

Brilliant Brns'y


----------



## noirua (13 July 2018)

If you invest or gamble in a share that has trebled, quadrupled or more in a short period of time, you run your money along a cliff edge.


----------



## noirua (13 July 2018)

"Why is my 1 ounce of gold not worth $1200", he asked. She answered, "because you're a fool."


----------



## noirua (17 July 2018)

In the war of words she said, if they are written I'm defeated but give me a good old quarrel in the land of verbal then I'll crush you all and leave you as whimpering dogs that any pussy cat could push over!


----------



## noirua (21 July 2018)

“There is justified violence in our society,” Mr. Mills once explained. “If you disrespect me or one of my friends, I will readily and to the very best of my ability engage you in a full combat mode.

Barry Mills, Ruthless murderer and gang leader of the Aryan Brotherhood.


----------



## ASFscalp001 (25 July 2018)

Your best teacher is your last mistake.


----------



## noirua (17 August 2018)

It is very much easier to take a loss on an investment if there are profits already taken on others. It is in fact more important to take losses when there are no profits to be seen.


----------



## noirua (24 August 2018)

Donald Trump did say that was a good decision and praised you for it. In hindsight, what he really meant was, that your decisions and expertise were the work of a first class featherweight. He in fact praised you indeed. However, no matter how much he said in your favour you are FIRED. We only have heavyweights in the Whitehouse.


----------



## noirua (3 September 2018)

Here is $10,000! Make it into $100,000!
A dumplings reply - How am I supposed to do that?- Eyes er twittering.


----------



## dutchie (4 September 2018)

If you want to win every argument , anytime and everywhere,  just call your opponent a nazi.


----------



## sptrawler (5 September 2018)

dutchie said:


> If you want to win every argument , anytime and everywhere.




Have the argument with your mate, not your wife.


----------



## noirua (6 September 2018)

The Pope who was enamoured in thought espoused, after the deaths in France, that if you disrespect my parents then a fist was forthcoming. As much as that was a disrespect seen for those who followed the prophet Mohammed. He later called for peace in Palestine and Syria where there is much bloodshed among those who praise the said prophet and leaned upon by Israel who they seek to destroy.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2018)

Yeh, you're right. Anyway, it brought home the smackeroonies. Quicker than a jackrabbit, to be sure.


----------



## noirua (15 September 2018)

An attitude of mind - is it selfsameness? - a massive thought and nonappreciation of difference.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2018)

Present Government: Our unwritten rule is working well. Stick someone up as Prime Minister so we can knock them down again. Last one was too easy and the present one may need a fair bit of bully boy tactics. Good game all the same.


----------



## Tisme (17 September 2018)

noirua said:


> Present Government: Our unwritten rule is working well. *Stick someone up as Prime Minister so we can knock them down again*. Last one was too easy and the present one may need a fair bit of bully boy tactics. Good game all the same.




Sounds like Rugby ... maybe that's the cause of the mindset = a game that plays the man not the ball?


----------



## noirua (20 September 2018)

Ah yes he said, "there is no way a person can possibly understand unless he has gone through it". I see she replied, "are you planning to be eaten by a crocodile?"


----------



## noirua (5 October 2018)

President Macron extends us the courtesy of opining upon us in English. In his case it is very good English. However, it also means that he knows the meaning of the word liar as opposed to misinformer. For, as he knows, a liar deliberately misinforms.

Evil Knieval - Master Investor.co.uk


----------



## noirua (11 October 2018)

You should not be selling your shares today, unless you should.


----------



## noirua (20 October 2018)

Even a genius can be a twat at times,
The bigger the genius the bigger the twat,
Trump can be a twat,
Putin can be a twat,
Prince Salman can be a twat
but being a Crown Prince twat is dangerous,
Watch out Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, King of Saudi Arabia
This impatient man is not for waiting.


----------



## noirua (21 October 2018)

Turkey: right now we have Saudi Arabia and the United States just where we want them. Mind you, we have a delicate balancing act going on here. First of all, what can we get out of all this if we hold on to the tapes?
The US needs to get Saudi out of trouble whilst keeping Crown Prince Salman on the ropes.
The Saudis need to get out of this situation whilst getting away with the death via a fight.
Lovely situation for Turkey to be in.


----------



## noirua (4 November 2018)

With a man's dying breath he should be prepared to start again.


----------



## noirua (4 November 2018)

With a man's dying breath he should be prepared to make a fresh start.

*Bertolt Brecht*
*Eugen Berthold Friedrich Brecht (/brɛxt/;[1][2] German: [bʁɛçt]; 10 February 1898 – 14 August 1956), known professionally as Bertolt Brecht, was a German theatre practitioner, playwright, and poet.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bertolt_Brecht*


----------



## luutzu (4 November 2018)

noirua said:


> You should not be selling your shares today, unless you should.




Reminds me of that Mark Twain's quote... 

"OCTOBER: This is one of the peculiarly dangerous months to speculate in stocks in. The others are July, January, September, April, November, May, March, June, December, August, and February."


----------



## noirua (2 January 2019)

As a simple person all logic says there cannot be a god! How is it those cleverer than I choose to believe there is?
If those cleverer see the logic and they are not simple: Then why is it they still pretend to believe?
Is it that a simple person is not a fool or is it that you cannot believe a word said by those in high office even if in a ministry of god?
Those who disbelieve the rulers and their followers may be nearer to god than they think.


----------



## noirua (5 January 2019)

May your large sombreros protect you from the sun whilst you lie held down under the bricks...


----------



## noirua (27 January 2019)

Trouble is no one takes notice of my genius...


----------



## noirua (29 January 2019)

“I talk to the corpses when I put make up on them because I believe that our consciousness remains even after we die.”
Ogden Chan - Hong Kong Undertaker


----------



## satanoperca (29 January 2019)

noirua said:


> “I talk to the corpses when I put make up on them because I believe that our consciousness remains even after we die.”
> Ogden Chan - Hong Kong Undertaker




It was not for my family who talked to me while I was in a coma and facing death, I would not be alive today - Satanoperca


----------



## satanoperca (29 January 2019)

Being a parent you never grow old, as a person you do!


----------



## noirua (3 February 2019)

“It’s lovely to be liked and admired, but respect, there’s an element that you are better than them. I’ve never really been able to convince myself I am.”

Michael Palin


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 February 2019)

great map, zoom in, rotate 
https://store.usgs.gov/map-locator

where you are, it is in the present, even if you dont think so......


----------



## noirua (15 February 2019)

Lest we forget...






The man the Nazis are pointing their rifles at is Georges Blind. He was a member of the French Resistance, and living up to his resistance ideology, he resisted until his final moment. His smile could not be erased even in a frightening moment like this.


----------



## noirua (16 February 2019)

She who pokes her nose into a beehive gets more than a nostril full of honey.


----------



## basilio (16 February 2019)

noirua said:


> Lest we forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Powerful picture Noirua.  Had to look it up to learn more about Georges Blind.
This source says that this was in fact a mock execution intended to terrorise him into giving information.

Of  course he was finally killed. Very courageous.
https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/ge...-resistance-smiling-german-firing-squad-1944/


----------



## basilio (16 February 2019)

That site Rare Historical Photos is a real find. Apart from the pictures they also offer context. Hopefully it is accurate.

This one was pretty gruesome.

*Father stares at the hand and foot of his five-year-old, severed as a punishment for failing to make the daily rubber quota, Belgian Congo, 1904*
https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/father-hand-belgian-congo-1904/


----------



## jbocker (16 February 2019)

basilio said:


> That site Rare Historical Photos is a real find. Apart from the pictures they also offer context. Hopefully it is accurate.
> 
> This one was pretty gruesome.
> 
> ...



King Leopold II of Belgium - might well be the most gutless animal to have existed. Never visited the area to witness the huge atrocities that he was responsible for.


----------



## qldfrog (17 February 2019)

A lot of colonialism was not as bad as we are now expected to believe but Belgium action in Congo was unspeakable.i do not believed they left any positive there, just an inhumane behaviour still causing grief nowadays


----------



## basilio (17 February 2019)

qldfrog said:


> A lot of colonialism was not as bad as we are now expected to believe but Belgium action in Congo was unspeakable.i do not believed they left any positive there, just an inhumane behaviour still causing grief nowadays




Interesting comment.  True the actions of the Belgium's in the Congo were on the far side of outrageous.  You might want to see how the rubber barons worked the Indians in the Amazon before you give them the final prize however.

I don't believe we can somehow whitewash other colonialism as being  "not as bad as expected" . Few points

1) Which countries are we talking about ? Which colonial powers ? When ? Where

2) The realities of how people were treated don't come up in the history books *written by the colonial powers.* Really do you want to tell the world what an animal you were ? Far better to construct a firm but mostly benign fatherly figure of colonialism  with only a few bad apples slurring the upright honour of our great  men ectera ectera

3) By and large nation states will cast the worst slurs of colonial excesses on "other countries" .  Usually that is to take the heat off them and avoid unpleasant reminders of what has happened.

4) The worst excesses of colonialism will be seen as happening "a long time ago".  That takes it out of the range of any current regimes AND THEIR DIRECT DESCENDANTS
__________________________________________

I won't suggest this was on the scale of the Belgian Congo but this looks at how the Indians were treated in Brazil.
https://www.survivalinternational.org/news/7541
https://www.sapiens.org/culture/rubber-era-myths/


----------



## basilio (17 February 2019)

Good article looking at how the atrocities committed in the Belgian Congo are still whitewashed 100 years later.

No one wants to know what happened in their name.
*Belgium's genocidal colonial legacy haunts the country’s future*

As Belgium confronts the identity crisis of its disillusioned minorities and homegrown terrorism, its genocidal colonial legacy remains tucked away from the public discourse, confined to art, culture and religion

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...acy-haunts-the-country-s-future-a7984191.html


----------



## basilio (17 February 2019)

Last piece on "Why was Colonialism a good/bad thing "

The opening paragraphs are confronting but the whole story is well worth reading and far more nuanced. As Qldfrog points out there are many people who will fly the flag for the Colonial Empire.

*A Quick Reminder of Why Colonialism Was Bad*





Ignoring or downplaying colonial atrocities is the moral equivalent of Holocaust denial…

by Nathan J. Robinson
Perhaps the easiest way to understand why colonialism was so horrific is to imagine it happening in your own country now. It is invaded, conquered, and occupied by a foreign power. Existing governing institutions are dismantled and replaced by absolute rule of the colonizers. A strict hierarchy separates the colonized and the colonizer; you are treated as an inconvenient subhuman who can be abused at will. The colonists commit crimes with impunity against your people. Efforts at resistance are met with brutal reprisal, sometimes massacre. The more vividly and accurately you manage to conjure what this scenario would actually look like, the more horrified you will be by the very idea of colonialism.

https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/09/a-quick-reminder-of-why-colonialism-was-bad


----------



## noirua (17 February 2019)

Their being in that situation, what do you expect. Theirs is the offence but allowing it to be is not. The system itself presented it and the law fails to blame itself and its authorisers of so many kinds. Blame they say is in the past, some distant, but the system, it's authorisers and its Institutions continue in blame if not in other ways, to be condemned in the future.


----------



## noirua (19 February 2019)

A dose of narcissism can be a good thing. It can build your self-esteem and give you joy. You’re less likely to be depressed, lonely, or discouraged. ”Normal narcissists” often are excellent speakers and visionaries. That may be why they also tend to earn bigger salaries in the corporate world.

WebMD


----------



## noirua (22 February 2019)

I am always here tending my flock, verily.  Not for their respect but for my service to all.  Sitting here with my collection hat. Not handing it around in expectation.


----------



## noirua (28 February 2019)

As we get older we become more like ourselves, caricatures of ourselves that is.


----------



## noirua (9 March 2019)




----------



## qldfrog (9 March 2019)

A looser is a dreamer who persists in his mistakes


----------



## noirua (9 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> A looser is a dreamer who persists in his mistakes



Nelson Mandela was a loser who kept on losing, dreamt and won with the final toss. Mind you, others did most of the fighting whilst he was dreaming.


----------



## qldfrog (9 March 2019)

True, and for most of the losers you will never hear from them as they stay defeated


noirua said:


> Nelson Mandela was a loser who kept on losing, dreamt and won with the final toss. Mind you, others did most of the fighting whilst he was dreaming.


----------



## explod (9 March 2019)

noirua said:


> Nelson Mandela was a loser who kept on losing, dreamt and won with the final toss. Mind you, others did most of the fighting whilst he was dreaming.



Have you read the biography "Long Walk to Freedom". I have and you are very very wrong.


----------



## qldfrog (9 March 2019)

Before to jump to usual conclusion Explod, my own comment was generic and a fact of life, and to be honest most "losers" do not do much persistance, J D Peterson has some interesting view on that subject, if you dare to read someone not PC


----------



## explod (9 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Before to jump to usual conclusion Explod, my own comment was generic and a fact of life, and to be honest most "losers" do not do much persistance, J D Peterson has some interesting view on that subject, if you dare to read someone not PC



Those children under the hands of the peodaphile priests felt themselves as losers and is why so many committed suicide, their own fathers belted them when they began to try and tell.

Unless you have been in their shoes and circumstances you cannot refer to people as bludgers or losers.


----------



## qldfrog (9 March 2019)

If you know them you can, there are not always good excuses.
**** happens, some people have enormous handicap, luck does count and there is no fairness in nature, but some people are losers definitively but i agree you cancan  judge that by walking past in the street.
Wrong company, wrong attitude social economic background can contribute but some people rise from adversity while other sink under the same circumstances.
These kids who committed suicide could probably have been saved by a proper psychiatric help


----------



## basilio (9 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> If you know them you can, there are not always good excuses.
> **** happens, some people have enormous handicap, luck does count and there is no fairness in nature, but some people are losers definitively but i agree you cancan  judge that by walking past in the street.
> Wrong company, wrong attitude social economic background can contribute but some people rise from adversity while other sink under the same circumstances.
> These kids who committed suicide could probably have been saved by a proper psychiatric help




Perhaps we should have recognized and STOPPED the abuse of children by religious and other orgs rather than having an ambulance at the bottom of the cliff.

It's true not every person who was abused turns into a social disaster. That is much the same  situation as not all rape victims end up with serious social problems or all people who were interred in Concentration camps end up seriously affected.. But experience tells us many do.

I suggest the question is how we  attempt to ensure  the initial trauma doesn't happen, or is quickly stopped. Make sense ?
__________________________________

One of the most compelling social work stories I read  in the past was an analysis of the lives of people who had suffered extreme poverty and degradation as children during the depression years. One of the consequences  off this degradation was the destruction of their humanity. They really were soulless people.

Twenty years later in the 50's these people had children and almost all of them were dreadful parents as a result of their upbringing. They  created a new generation of unloved, undisciplined children. Quite terrifying.


----------



## basilio (10 March 2019)

Broken Rites has been the principal organisation in examining the sexual abuse of Catholic religious. It began in 1993.
The stories they tell are horrific.
http://www.brokenrites.org.au/drupal/taxonomy/term/1044


----------



## noirua (10 March 2019)

Among the most evil people in concentration camps were Jews themselves, driving their fellow people to the gas chambers and often in a brutal manner.  Many fearing for themselves will join with the devil incarnate. However the devil throws them, when they have finished the work, into the gas chambers also.


----------



## qldfrog (10 March 2019)

And from a first hand survivor, as a kidk i remember him telling how the ones he really felt so sorry were the russian women sent to the camp who were brutally gang raped repeatedly by the fellow prisoners, not the guards or their delegates
Man can be evil


----------



## noirua (14 March 2019)

Pre-suasion - 
*The psychological trick behind getting people to say yes*


----------



## Skate (14 March 2019)

noirua said:


> Pre-suasion -
> *The psychological trick behind getting people to say yes*





noirua, thank you for the YouTube, it explains the art of conditioning in a short 8 minute video. I've posted many times how to manipulate someones perception on the 'Dump it here' thread. (a few links attached) 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1006814/
*Formula*
Perception = Reaction

So..

I setup their perception & get the reaction I want (simple formula)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1011847/
*Perception*
Conditioning is all about perception (the art of 'manipulating' someones perception)

*Formula*
Perception equals reaction, meaning if I want a positive reaction, (others to react in a manner I want them to) I set up the required perception to achieve the desired result I'm looking for.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1012211/
*Reaction*
A persons reaction is driven by their perception, this is the most powerful statement I can pass on to any forum member. People are motivated to respond to you by their emotions. Always keep in mind that people are emotional critters.

*Dance to the music being played*
Get in sync with them quickly the rest is smooth sailing.

Skate.


----------



## noirua (16 March 2019)

People can say what they think and sometimes tell the whole truth. Sadly they cannot be allowed to say it as others latch upon it for their evil motives. However, governments also say what they think and sometimes tell lies or more often hide the truth. So in the confusion of thought it is better to say nothing on race, religion and politics. In the past the views of one of the greatest boxers of all time cannot anymore speak its name.


----------



## noirua (19 March 2019)

There is that moment when we accidentally tell the truth when we should have lied.


----------



## noirua (23 March 2019)

Is Time prejudice as bad as Racial prejudice.  Most people work between 8am and 6pm and take it for granted that most crowd their way to work when there are 24 hours in the day not just 10 hours. Talk of the weekend when in fact some have weekends on other days of the week than Saturday and Sunday. Maybe go out on a walk at 3am and not during daylight. Most working in a small 10 hour gap and mostly Monday to Friday is a serious prejudice against time itself as well as common sense.


----------



## noirua (14 April 2019)

No, no, no, you get me wrong. It's not about your housing area that I don't park my Mercedes round here.  Good people in the main.  Mind you, rumours they nicked the wheels off a Jumbo Jet when it flew too low.


----------



## noirua (14 April 2019)




----------



## noirua (27 April 2019)

ASF International Forum - 27 April 15,002  - ASF Posts so far #19,097,987,456,876,678,897,677,456,321,048,036,001
Thread - Rubbish in Outer Space
Post #9,563- Several thousand years have passes since people ventured in their space vehicles and little has been done about all the rubbish and excrement dumped from crafts. I was on a relatively short journey from Mars to Jupiter and I was scared to put the craft into warp drive in fear of my vehicle landing looking as if it had visited the local sewage works on the Moon.

Will be joining the 14,000 space crafts in a campaign to block space vehicles getting to Pluto. It has been a long campaign and each craft is adorned in a yellow type of jacket. There are threats from Australian Prime Minister Bert Jones to send flying saucers to suck up the crafts. Just try it mate and you'll get one up yer...


----------



## noirua (29 April 2019)

Investor to CEO, "why not put your money where your podcast is?"


----------



## noirua (1 May 2019)

"I'm telling you, I'm as honest as the day is long." "HONEST, you'd nick the hole out of my last polo if I didn't keep my mouth shut"


----------



## noirua (7 May 2019)

Sadly excited by the similitude both in his voice and manner of speaking.


----------



## noirua (29 May 2019)

I go when I'm fully cooked and not before!


----------



## noirua (8 June 2019)

It's not that you search for gravestones darling. It's more worrying that you want one with a space for me.


----------



## basilio (25 June 2019)

More Rare historical photos.  Quite fascinating.
*Weird, Wonderful Photos From Another Era*

Alan Taylor
3:17 PM ET
30 Photos
In Focus
While doing my job of researching photos for various stories, I always come across more interesting images than I need, or photos that are unrelated to the story yet still remarkable, strange, hilarious, or just great shots. I tuck the best of those into a folder without a clear plan for future use. Today, I offer another sampling from that folder—a grab bag of historic images depicting land-speed records, underwater photography, Italian elections, a young Princess Elizabeth, a streamlined ferry, and more—from epic achievements to small moments. There isn’t really a theme here, other than “I thought these were neat photos, many rarely seen, and thought you’d enjoy them as well.” This is part of an ongoing series of collections of interesting photos from the past. See the previous entry: Weird, Wonderful Photos From the Archives.
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2019/06/weird-wonderful-archival-photos/592426/


----------



## basilio (25 June 2019)

Feeling ? Like some more excitement in your life ?
Look no further.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Original caption: Alvin "Shipwreck" Kelly celebrates Friday the 13th in October of 1939 by standing on his head on a board stuck out from the 54th floor of the Chanin Building, and dunking doughnuts over Manhattan. #
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2019/06/weird-wonderful-archival-photos/592426/


----------



## noirua (25 June 2019)

*Alvin "Shipwreck" Kelly*
A very sad end...
At the time of his death in October 1952, aged 59, Kelly had become a "grizzled old man" – penniless and all but forgotten. He was by then a widower who had been on home relief for six months, and his son was in the U.S. Army overseas. He had been suffering from an asthmatic heart and hardening of the arteries.[3][5]

Kelly died on October 11, 1952 when he was struck by a car while walking on Manhattan's West 51st Street,[3] near the rooming house where he lived and not far from his birthplace.[22] For a time his body was unclaimed at the morgue,[1] but he was buried at Long Island National Cemetery in Farmingdale, New York.[2]

Belongings found in Kelly's room included a duffel bag still packed with ropes and flagpole-sitting gear, "in case any fresh jobs came along."[11] At the time of Kelly's death a scrapbook of his exploits was under his arm. He had titled the scrapbook "The Luckiest Fool on Earth."[3][22]





"Shipwreck" Kelly pole sitting in 1942

Kelly married an elevator operator, Frances Vivian Steele of Dallas, Texas,[3] whom he met while pole sitting.[1] They had a son, Alvin Kieran Kelly,[3] who became a laborer for the Clyde Beatty Circus. In June 1973, the son was killed at the age of 45 by an elephant during a performance in Tenafly, New Jersey. A female Asiatic elephant lifted him in the air and then put him down and stepped on his chest, crushing him to death before a horrified crowd.[11][20][21]


----------



## noirua (24 July 2019)

"That's it I've had enough with your views and comments, never want to see you again, see you next Tuesday".


----------



## noirua (31 July 2019)

noirua said:


> The first fence in life is "moderation in all things" and that fence is there everyday in everyway.




More about fences:

Everyone benefits from a new fence, including your neighbour.
As such, it’s important to include them in the conversation whenever planning to make a renovation. Neighbours will see your fence every day, so it’s important they’re happy with your fence installation to avoid problems.
In general, the standard is for the homeowner to install a fence with the smoother side facing their neighbour’s garden.
The smoother side will be the one without the posts and rails showing. Although it might be tempting to install the fence with the ‘good’ side facing you this can be considered impolite and it often ends up looking like your fence has been installed backwards.


----------



## noirua (7 August 2019)

Just like cacti people flower best in smaller pots. That is if they are properly fed and watered. Do not under water or over water, or indeed feed too much. If you do they become unshapely or wither.


----------



## noirua (11 August 2019)

With the right thought process this can become a Road King rather than a Trailer Queen.


----------



## noirua (18 August 2019)

Where there's a Yin there's a Yang


----------



## noirua (28 August 2019)

He lied. Should I confront him?
..I think not as he is still a good mechanic, I now know his gig, will be on guard and know what to watch out for.


----------



## noirua (29 August 2019)

Dementia and Alzheimer -- death by a thousand steps


----------



## noirua (7 September 2019)

When a person loses someone or even an animal who/which is close to them it is like losing a finger from a hand.  They can never forget as that reminder is there always.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2019)

Politicians never lie.  Everything is said in trying to seek a higher truth.


----------



## noirua (15 September 2019)

Religion puts people off god.


----------



## chiff (15 September 2019)

noirua said:


> Religion puts people off god.



One from Gore Vidal---when a friend succeeds, something inside me dies.


----------



## noirua (15 September 2019)

chiff said:


> One from Gore Vidal---when a friend succeeds, something inside me dies.




A very good point this. Reading about a man who was surprisingly successful and how his car and house was damaged and other events occurred.  Eventually he found out that one of his best friends was the culprit.
Perhaps a report by a man who won a large sum of money who worked as a Labourer for a number of persons running small building outfits.  When he went to his local Public House as usual he found he was shunned by them. Maybe his good fortune affected the pecking order much as in the animal kingdom.


----------



## noirua (19 September 2019)

As time goes on each new younger generation becomes more and more expensive. They also become more and more wasteful as they happily discard things and want the next new model. Dare any adult suggest they wear an older siblings cast offs as it once used to be. From this it is the youngest generation that is more responsible for destruction of planet Earth.


----------



## noirua (29 September 2019)

The truth to the matter is that there's no one like your mother, so spend time with her, love her, appreciate her because you never know when this very moment can be taken away from you.


----------



## BanstokHoliday (1 October 2019)

If you're not feeling well, eat. If you feel bad because you ate, eat again.


----------



## noirua (2 October 2019)

Strawberry, Blackcurrant and Raspberry jam jars.
"Strawberry", said Blackberry, "why are you always on the highest shelf and me the lowest below Raspberry?"
Raspberry interjected,"because you are in less demand and often discounted".
"Indeed", said Strawberry "I'm of the pip-less variety and you and Raspberry stick between the teeth." Blackcurrant said,"it's really because you two are on the higher shelves that attracts the eye and what is more likely is that I'm darker than you bright reds".
"Are you suggesting some form of prejudice here as I'm scarlet", enquired Strawberry.
Raspberry rather annoyed said," I may not be scarlet but I am of the preferred red and not so much of the stick between the teeth or I will loosen the screws on your shelf support."
"Come now", said Strawberry,"it's well known that strawberry is a cut above the rest and Blackcurrant and Raspberries are of a lower order."
Raspberry exasperated said,"in that case I'm going to call for marches to the highest jam offices in Canberra".
"I'm with you on that and this discrimination has gone far enough. We need to take a stand", said Blackcurrant.
After months of marches and the spilling of much Blackcurrant and Raspberry the Strawberry police have warned against further disturbances.
Fortunately the Spreaders have arrived and agreed that all jams will be on the same height shelves in future.


----------



## noirua (4 October 2019)

I've had a bad day at the office darling and now I'm home with you and all is fine:


----------



## noirua (5 October 2019)

Death - the truth is oft-hidden by tributes.
https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/hanna-yusuf-dies-aged-27-17009868
https://twitter.com/HannaAYusuf


----------



## chiff (22 October 2019)

A survey showed that those with low,or missing,emotional intelligence are invariably right- wing with their views.


----------



## qldfrog (22 October 2019)

chiff said:


> A survey showed that those with low,or missing,emotional intelligence are invariably right- wing with their views.



The EQ of the North Korean leader must be exceptional


----------



## noirua (24 November 2019)

Doctors can cure some STDs, like gonorrhea and chlamydia, with medication. Others, like herpes and HIV, stay with you forever, but there's medicine to help your symptoms. Treatment also helps stop STDs from causing you further health problems.

Saliva spreads the virus that causes oral herpes. So there's a chance it can be passed by glasses, straws, utensils, or lip balm. Don't share these, especially if you or your partner has cold sores or blisters.

From this I strongly believe that adults who go up to a person's baby or small child and kisses them on the lips should be jailed.


----------



## basilio (26 November 2019)

Nice way to go.
A good news story I think.
*What we can all learn from this deathbed photo*
By Dhruti Shah BBC News, Washington DC

4 hours ago

 

Share 
Image copyright Adam Schemm
Image caption Norbert Schemm, 87, was surrounded by his loved ones during his final days
Why would a picture of a dying grandfather having a final drink resonate with so many strangers around the world?

All Norbert Schemm, 87, of Appleton, Wisconsin, wanted in his final moments was his loved ones beside him while he sipped a beer.

Together his family talked, laughed and reminisced before taking an image which Mr Schemm's son Tom shared with the family Whatsapp group.

But hours later when Mr Schemm died and his grandson Adam posted the photo on social media, the entire family was overwhelmed by the number of strangers who took comfort in that last picture.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50550018


----------



## noirua (30 November 2019)

Is there intelligent life on earth? Yes, but I'm only visiting


----------



## chiff (1 December 2019)

noirua said:


> Is there intelligent life on earth? Yes, but I'm only visiting



goes along with the old one...'you and me are the only sane ones left,but sometimes I wonder about you'


----------



## BlindSquirrel (4 December 2019)

TA is just like astrology for Dads


----------



## noirua (6 December 2019)

Can a narcissist change for the better?
https://www.quora.com/Can-a-narcissist-change-for-the-better/answer/Andy-Kerr-35


----------



## Tink (8 December 2019)

*When in Rome*, *do as the Romans do*.


----------



## noirua (10 December 2019)

Sometimes a bit difficult to tell a narcissist from a person who uses narcissism to generally annoy. For instance, a person makes a statement and the reply is, "no it's not", to throw doubt in the persons mind. The person replying hasn't the slightest idea whether it is true or not and has gone back to their toddler days of always saying no.


----------



## explod (12 December 2019)

Bill, "just imagine if Christ was born in Australia"

John, "no bl dy hope, where the christ could you find three wise men and a Virgin"


----------



## noirua (17 December 2019)

explod said:


> Bill, "just imagine if Christ was born in Australia"
> 
> John, "no bl dy hope, where the christ could you find three wise men and a Virgin"




King Michael who some think should have replaced Queen Elizabeth II resided in Australia. That's the best you are going to get.





Michael Abney-Hastings, or "King Michael", was a British-born self-proclaimed republican who made international headlines in 2004 when a Channel 4 documentary suggested that King Edward IV was conceived illegitimately. It said the crown should have been passed down the Plantagenet line – ending at Abney-Hastings.
The reluctant, would-be king was born in Sussex and went to school at Ampleforth College in Yorkshire but moved as a teenager with his family to the small *Australian* town of Jerilderie, population 768, about 400 miles from Sydney.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...ghtful-king-of-England-dies-in-Australia.html

The new potential heir to the throne, Simon Abney-Hastings, the 15th Earl of Loudon, is a 37-year-old bachelor who works for a fabrics company in the town of Wangaratta, about 140 miles from Melbourne. He said he was aware he was "possibly" the rightful king but would prefer not to take the throne.

*Simon Abney-Hastings 15th Earl of Loudoun*
*



*
https://www.facebook.com/EarlofLoudoun/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Abney-Hastings,_15th_Earl_of_Loudoun
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abney-Hastings_baronets


----------



## noirua (3 January 2020)

_“Investing should be more like watching paint dry or watching grass grow. If you want excitement, take $800 and go to Las Vegas.”_


----------



## noirua (9 January 2020)

World population clock.  Is it good news when a child is born?
https://www.worldometers.info/world-population/


----------



## noirua (15 January 2020)

Take great care of your toenails!

Runner’s leg amputated after ingrown toenail went septic
Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2019/09/20/runn...own-toenail-went-septic-10778413/?ito=cbshare


----------



## BlindSquirrel (16 January 2020)




----------



## noirua (26 January 2020)

A wise man is cured of ambition by ambition itself; his aim is so exalted that riches, office, fortune and favour cannot satisfy him.
Samuel Johnson
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Johnson


----------



## noirua (27 January 2020)

Our company always takes note of advice given it for the future by shareholders and acts immediately on gripes recorded. However, we obviously ignore the small hoi poloi.


----------



## noirua (28 January 2020)

"You stayed with me over all these years darling whilst my investments went from bad to worse", he said, "and you have kept faith in me that it will all come right in the end, thank you."

"I didn't stay with you thinking it would come right in the end as I've always thought it never would. I've just been shopping around for a better partner and now is the time to divorce you", she said.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2020)

*The Person Who Says It Cannot Be Done Should Not Interrupt The Person Who Is Doing It - Chinese Proverb **谚语 *


----------



## noirua (4 February 2020)

An unfortunate albeit wise decision to convert a legacy investment into movable funds.


----------



## noirua (8 February 2020)

*“Life is too short for long-term grudges.” ― Elon Musk*


----------



## BlindSquirrel (10 February 2020)

noirua said:


> *“Life is too short for long-term grudges.” ― Elon Musk*



Was that before or after he called that british diver a paedo?


----------



## Knobby22 (10 February 2020)

When you struggle with a problem, that is when you truly understand it - Elon Musk


----------



## noirua (11 February 2020)

What ever it is you are involved in, in life, always retain some fire power: Never ever be exhausted.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2020)

A person with a sense of humour can not be all bad.

According to the book by the last surviving member of his bunker, Hitler recounted how Mrs Goering found her husband waving a baton over his underwear in the bedroom and asked him what he was doing.

He replied: "I am promoting my underpants to OVERpants", Hitler then joked.

On another occasion he noticed his official photographer Heinrich Hoffman had drunk too much and told him: "Don't stand to near the fire Heini - you might burst into flames."

The Fuhrer's sense of humour, which included disturbing jokes about concentration camp victims, has been revealed in a book called The Last Witness, to be published in Britain later this year [2009].
It is written by Rochus Misch, 90, the telephonist in the Berlin Bunker where Hitler spent his last days before killing himself in April 1945.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rochus_Misch


----------



## basilio (8 March 2020)

This is a longer Thought for the Day but check it out.
Its only 8 minutes...

*What lies ahead is the past.’*
A Neanderthal walks us through the passage of time to predict the future using the lessons of the past


----------



## noirua (18 March 2020)

As the man said, "my wife ran away and then the hens stopped laying; and the second tragedy was worse than the first".


----------



## Tink (19 March 2020)

_“Music is a wonderful example of something that’s in this world but not of this world. 
Great works of music speak to us from another realm even though they speak to us in ordinary physical sounds.”_

_Roger Scruton
RIP_


----------



## noirua (29 March 2020)

Never pile anything into any form of black hole.


----------



## Tink (30 March 2020)

Stephen Hawking's compilation of works by Copernicus, Galileo, Kepler, Newton, and Einstein is titled On The Shoulders of Giants. The Great Works of Physics and Astronomy.

In 2017, Hawking stated: "Each generation stands on the shoulders of those who have gone before them, just as I did as a young PhD student in Cambridge, inspired by the work of Isaac Newton, James Clerk Maxwell and Albert Einstein."


----------



## noirua (13 April 2020)

When things get bad, very very bad, it will test our ability to stand up or our propensity that could prevent us from cracking up or diving into the abyss. This liking or wanting in another sphere is an alternative direction that will help us and probably succeed in us holding on in.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2020)

_Khmae krhom somlap, mun dael prap

(Khmer Rouge kill, but don't explain)_


----------



## noirua (14 April 2020)

Beware people who sound good and talk a lot of commonsense. Especially if they dwell in the financial sector.


----------



## noirua (15 April 2020)

Yes Cardinal, you are certainly a priest of a lesser god.


----------



## noirua (17 April 2020)

How great is that and few could do as fantastic as I have done - god walks.


----------



## noirua (17 April 2020)

That's gone completely wrong and what idiot was it who told me to do that.


----------



## noirua (28 April 2020)

Never stop trying. Never stop believing. Never give up. Your day will come.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 April 2020)

noirua said:


> That's gone completely wrong and what idiot was it who told me to do that.



*Vox Clamantis in Deserto*


----------



## noirua (9 May 2020)

Those who tell don't know; those who know don't tell.


----------



## noirua (10 May 2020)

10 May 3020, With the advancements made similar to those carried out on the moon it has been agreed to split Australia into 32 States from the present 22. The population in the last census was  1,512,362,418.


----------



## noirua (19 May 2020)

I've never visited the place in my life though I go there every day!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2020)

When all was said and done, there was nothing left to say or do


----------



## moXJO (20 May 2020)

_“But it was alright, everything was alright, the struggle was finished. He had won the victory over himself. He loved Big Brother.”_


----------



## basilio (20 May 2020)

_In the end the Party would announce that two and two made five, and you would have to believe it. It was inevitable that they should make that claim sooner or later: the logic of their position demanded it. Not merely the validity of experience, but the very existence of external reality, was tacitly denied by their philosophy. The heresy of heresies was common sense. And what was terrifying was not that they would kill you for thinking otherwise, but that they might be right. For, after all, how do we know that two and two make four? Or that the force of gravity works? Or that the past is unchangeable? If both the past and the external world exist only in the mind, and if the mind itself is controllable – what then?[26]_


----------



## noirua (30 May 2020)

Above 37.8 degrees – unfortunately, we will not be able to permit you to enter ASF virtually, we will advise you to isolate for 2 weeks in your garden shed or hidden within an Argyle Apple or Bunya Pine, and beforehand seek advice from Donald Trump on Twitter. Be warned that the reply might be 'fat checked'.


----------



## noirua (31 May 2020)

Should we be more concerned about our PUMs and less worried about our PUPs?


----------



## noirua (21 June 2020)

She's getting married, of course she is.  I just hope she's going to be as happy as we all thought we were gonna be.


----------



## basilio (18 August 2020)

Just celebrated our wedding anniversary recently.
Friend sent the following clip. 
Thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## noirua (27 August 2020)

We are the cleanest dirty hamper by default... - Peter Schiff


----------



## noirua (30 August 2020)

Yes my darling, I promise you that I will love you faithfully for the rest of your life.


----------



## noirua (6 September 2020)

The outcome so far is very sad. It does nothing for Hong Kong and waves a flag full of question marks unfairly at MAINLAND CHINA itself.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2020)




----------



## noirua (13 September 2020)

The farther you can look back the further you can look toward. - Sir Winston Churchill in reference to his book on his ancestor The Duke of Marlborough.








						Duke of Marlborough (title) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (13 September 2020)

*Vatican urges return to in-person Mass as soon as possible*

Should read in full:  Vatican urges return to in-person Mass as soon as possible because we are not getting any money in from collections. If it was not for that we would be less bothered. God comes first but sadly he does not provide us with the necessary.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2020)

Your sagging socks issue solved ???


----------



## noirua (18 September 2020)

MAY ALL YOUR SHARES:


----------



## basilio (19 September 2020)

Goodness.  What is it ? 
Food for thought.


----------



## noirua (19 September 2020)

Never ever answer questions: In the end they may not stop asking questions though they will at the very least not expect an answer. At that point you have won the day but not won any friends.  If you are Prime Minister you always answer but not an answer to the question - same thing in a different way perhaps. PMs have many friends and enemies but expect to be stabbed in the back not by their enemies but always by friends.


----------



## noirua (22 September 2020)

ASX, Always Remember!  It is never ever different, it is always the same.


----------



## noirua (28 September 2020)

You only pass this way once. You must give it all you have.
John Lewis


----------



## basilio (29 September 2020)

Change your words, Change your world.





__





						YouTube
					





					www.youtube.com


----------



## noirua (30 September 2020)

Everyone has a plan, until they get punched on the jaw - Frank Tyson


----------



## noirua (30 September 2020)

Trade the trend ---------- Until it ends --------- when it bends


----------



## noirua (3 October 2020)




----------



## noirua (4 October 2020)

Beware hedonic reductions -- Max Kaiser


----------



## noirua (5 October 2020)

No dream is too big. No challenge is too great. Nothing we want for our future is beyond our reach.


Donald Trump


----------



## noirua (9 October 2020)

"Very funny", he said. "As in 'Laughing kit bags' whilst 'Hanging out the washing...'."


----------



## noirua (10 October 2020)

Why am I me?


----------



## Gal1leo (11 October 2020)

“If a problem is fixable, if a situation is such that you can do something about it, then there is no need to worry. If it's not fixable, then there is no help in worrying. There is no benefit in worrying whatsoever.”  

   The Dalai Lama


----------



## noirua (12 October 2020)

Chances in life are few. The white stallion arrives 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 "jump onboard" - the stallion returns day after day to give you a chance of higher risk and a new life. One day it does not return, never to appear again.


----------



## noirua (16 October 2020)

Life is full of swings and roundabouts.  However, life can not be all swings and no roundabouts.


----------



## noirua (19 October 2020)

Telling your child ‘A good thought of the day’ in the morning, every day, can ensure that he/she does not start the day on the wrong foot. It is also a proven motivating tool for kids. You can even put up a board in your child’s room, and change it every morning to reflect the mood and the thought for your child to think about during the day.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2020)

Is this the strangest war memorial.  Memorial for World War 1 in Alton , Hampshire, England.







A large number of people died in World War 1 compared to World War 2.  This was because Generals in the first war thought that people from the same area would work well together.  It turned out in horrific battles that large numbers from a town died together.


----------



## basilio (26 October 2020)

This takes a bit more explaining than one sentence  or even a couple of paragraphs.  However IMV it is  well worth investing the time to read and consider the message.

Cheers
*Let me finish: how to stop interrupting… and change the world*
We are all guilty of interrupting – but if we all just stopped and listened, argues Nancy Kline, we could radically change the way we live…

Nancy Kline
Sat 24 Oct 2020 12.00 EDT
I won’t interrupt you. I promise. I won’t interrupt your words – or your thoughts.

Imagine it. Imagine the relief, the possibilities, the dignity. You now have ground that is yours. Unassailably. This is for you. Time to think. To feel. To figure out what you really want to say. To say it, to consider it. To change it. To finish your sentences, to choose your own words. To become – because you can trust the promise – a bit bold, even eloquent. To become you.

And because you know I will not interrupt you, you will want, when you finish, to know what I think, too, even if we disagree deeply. You open your heart. And because you in turn promise not to interrupt me, I open mine.









						Let me finish: how to stop interrupting… and change the world
					

We are all guilty of interrupting – but if we just stopped and listened, argues Nancy Kline, we could radically change the way we live…




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## noirua (6 November 2020)

The brave are those who struggle on and on with a personal deteriorating situation.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2020)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">What separates the winners from the losers is how a person reacts to each new twist of fate.</p>&mdash; Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) <a href="">December 30, 2014</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## noirua (8 November 2020)

The only things I want are 'out of stock' and you can not get any more.  I'm very resentful to you saying that I must have spent a lot of time trying to locate them in our store.  You just have a useless pathetic department backed up by individuals  who like to have 'out of stock' items so you can sit on your rear ends twiddling your thumbs.


----------



## noirua (12 November 2020)

Jump on board the merry old train called 'Punter'.   Make sure you do early on in the runup.  Do it late and you may fall and do yourself a mischief.  As it gathers speed watch for the early signs of a marked slowdown and alight swiftly. Leave it late as it reverses at higher and higher speed and financial damage will be hard to repair. However, battle on sword in hand and shield at the ready, trade upon trade and gallantly recover all losses.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2020)

'I work on the assumption that I'm intellectually superior to 99 people out of 100 and I'd give the other man a good run for his money,' he says. - Simon Cawkwell aka Evil Knieval


----------



## noirua (18 November 2020)




----------



## noirua (18 November 2020)




----------



## dutchie (27 November 2020)

This is a thought that applies to ALL the political threads on here.

Money and Power Corrupts

Unfortunately there is no solution to this problem.


----------



## noirua (29 November 2020)

The best way to predict the future is to create it. - Peter Drucker








						Peter Drucker - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (2 December 2020)

At Bitcoin the Whales are spouting all over the place and creating havoc.


----------



## dutchie (3 December 2020)




----------



## noirua (3 December 2020)

Asking a question can be annoying. Particularly if an email says nothing about how that person is doing and asks, 'How are you', 'how are you getting on', 'what are you doing'... - then it means trying to lay out a response that is time consuming and a bore. Don't do it I say, don't do it!


----------



## noirua (6 December 2020)

Are yes, he said, going to your church, listening to a sermon and having a good old sing song, does not make god exist. Further more, if a great plague arrives and wipes out 90% of the world's population does not make god not exist. In other words, life and the solar system will trundle on regardless to whatever any human being thinks no matter how clever or religious.


----------



## noirua (10 December 2020)

The effective separation of a mixed peptide sample has been achieved via a computational strategy towards the bespoke design of a new silica bound supramolecular host capable of selectively interacting with different peptides via their morphology and amino acid functionalities. The experimental and in silico chromatographic behaviour of a sample of mixed peptides on a new co-pillar[4+1]arene bound silica HPLC stationary phase column was compared with RP-C18 and unfunctionalized silica (normal phase) column via liquid chromatography coupled with mass spectrometry (LC-MS/MS) and demonstrates superior separation selectivity and sensitivity for the mixed peptide solution being investigated.


----------



## noirua (11 December 2020)

When they are all depressed put out the Punch Bowl, when everything is going swimmingly well take it away - prompted from Jim Rickards' comments.


----------



## noirua (11 December 2020)

*But live below your means and save and invest like hell, so that as much of the discomfort as possible that you experience in life is by choice - Lyn Alden USA








						I used to be homeless, and years later I've realized what too many people misunderstand about wealth
					

Live below your means and invest like crazy to ensure any discomfort you experience is purely by choice.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



*


----------



## basilio (16 December 2020)

*Grace Paley on the Art of Growing Older*

*“The main thing is this — when you get up in the morning you must take your heart in your two hands. You must do this every morning.”*
Brain Pickings

Maria Popova
Read when you’ve got time to spare







_“_








						Grace Paley on the Art of Growing Older
					

“The main thing is this — when you get up in the morning you must take your heart in your two hands. You must do this every morning.”




					getpocket.com


----------



## noirua (18 December 2020)




----------



## noirua (24 December 2020)

To err is human; to edit, divine.


----------



## noirua (27 December 2020)

Will gold and silver rocket-like Bitcoin? Or will gold become the poor man's Bitcoin?​


----------



## noirua (29 December 2020)

Before you lead you must first command and conquer yourself - Field Marshall Bernard Montgomery.


----------



## noirua (7 January 2021)

"Playing games, a pastime to fill in time before I die", she said, "if it's not real then I'd rather press the button now."


----------



## noirua (12 January 2021)

Bitcoin is the best hard money invented that is virtual.


----------



## noirua (19 January 2021)




----------



## noirua (20 January 2021)

I don't quite know where it is but I know it's got there.


----------



## noirua (30 January 2021)

“Not only must we be good, but we must also be good for something.” – Henry David Thoreau.


----------



## noirua (30 January 2021)




----------



## noirua (31 January 2021)

The father said to his children, "Great things are expected of you and you Musk succeed."


----------



## noirua (2 February 2021)

" I AM NOT TALKING TO MYSELF YOU IDIOTS", said John, "I'm just thinking out loud to benefit all you clowns with my superior wisdom and knowledge".


----------



## noirua (3 February 2021)

Grayscale and February 3 = BTC new run...


----------



## noirua (3 February 2021)

Those who took out short positions on TESLA and have lost a bundle are about to be fried alive.


----------



## jbocker (7 February 2021)

The boy walks over to his dad and points to a glass with water sitting on the sink and asks
"Dad is the glass half full or half empty?"
"Depends," says Dad "on what you are doing"
"Daaaaad is the glass *half* *full* ...or is it *half* *empty*?!" demands the boy.
Depends... what are you doing? Dad asks.
"Huh?" says boy with screwed up face head tilted.
Depends! If you are filling it up its half full, if you are emptying it its half empty, otherwise it is just a half a glass of water.


----------



## basilio (7 February 2021)

jbocker said:


> The boy walks over to his dad and points to a glass with water sitting on the sink and asks
> "Dad is the glass half full or half empty?"
> "Depends," says Dad "on what you are doing"
> "Daaaaad is the glass *half* *full* ...or is it *half* *empty*?!" demands the boy.
> ...



Excellent  !!


----------



## noirua (9 February 2021)

Time ploughs on regardless.


----------



## noirua (12 February 2021)

"with respect" means *nobody actually believes you* - rederob ASF


----------



## noirua (13 February 2021)

Aubrey de Grey, PhD, a biomedical gerontologist, has drawn wide attention for his belief that the first person who will live to be 1,000 years old is already among us.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2021)

Gold will turn when the gold bears are in the ascendancy and the bulls are back in the paddock.​


----------



## noirua (6 March 2021)

Speculative shares are just like cats up a tree. The cat goes up and up and then wonders how to get down,  Unable to muster enough courage to go down the only thing to do is to go further and further up. The option then is to stay there and hope for help to arrive or fall off and crash to earth.  So often the speculative share just crashes back to earth perhaps stopping here and there caught in the branches of speculation.


----------



## noirua (7 March 2021)

Gold: Everyone of them true traders who are short are watching carefully and their eagles for the turning point.


----------



## noirua (12 March 2021)

The world is your oyster, my child. Do not thou continue to sit amongst the lobsters.


----------



## noirua (23 March 2021)

Daily we come across many people who are smiling, but behind their smiles, they are going through struggles we don't know about, just because nothing is said doesn’t mean they aren't. Be careful how we treat others. Be kind


----------



## noirua (27 March 2021)

Do richer countries give to poorer countries just to stop the people from poorer countries from going to the richer countries and, are they either failing in this mission or just being overwhelmed not only by wars and famine but the fact that there are just too many babies being born?


----------



## noirua (29 March 2021)




----------



## noirua (5 April 2021)




----------



## noirua (11 April 2021)

The way to destroy an economy is to debauch the currency - Vladimir Lenin


----------



## noirua (20 April 2021)




----------



## noirua (29 April 2021)

My method of investing has always been like playing golf. Despite still playing quite a lot of poor shots that land in the rough my only improvement is my experience in getting out of trouble.  My good shots are not so long as fatigue sets in but my shorter strikes are more often very well placed and I know the courses I play like the back of my hand.  So study the markets you play and learn the going and changes in climate that so often land you in the water to be devoured as bad luck has it by alligators - good luck my friends.


----------



## noirua (2 May 2021)

'God's own country' is for all the population but not necessarily for the individual.
Parasurama threw his ax across the sea, and the water receded as far as it reached. According to legend, this new area of land extended from Gokarna to Kanyakumari. The land which rose from the sea was filled with salt and was unsuitable for habitation; so Parasurama invoked the Snake King Vasuki, who spat the holy poison and converted the soil into fertile lush green land. Out of respect, Vasuki and all snakes were appointed as protectors and guardians of the land.
Or is it just the Sutherland Shire?
In 1900 Aussies were very fashionable but in 2014 a bit of a motley crew.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  1900 King Street no
attribution required




	

		
			
		

		
	
 2014 King Street -
Dave Young, CC BY 2.0 <https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0>, via Wikimedia Commons




	

		
			
		

		
	
 2010 -
en:User:Anoldtreeok - Own work by the original uploader
The commercial area of Sutherland, NSW.


----------



## noirua (3 May 2021)




----------



## sptrawler (3 May 2021)

noirua said:


> View attachment 123682



Yes these days way too many are quick to tell you their plans, give you the expected results and probably have the excuses for not achieving them already written. 😂
The self righteous, passive aggressive, modern day high achiever.


----------



## basilio (4 May 2021)

*Happiness isn't where you find it. 
Happiness is where you create it. *​

 
Unusual Friends​

The Fernandez family adopted a tiger cub after it had lost its
family.  It has been raised with the family dog since infancy,
and they are inseparable. 







Koko the gorilla is famous for having learned to communicate by sign-language. 
For her birthday one year, she made signs to her teacher that she wanted a kitten. 
Koko's teacher wasn't surprised, as Koko's two favorite books were about cats.
They adopted a kitten from an abandoned litter and Koko showed it
great care and gentleness.






After a family took in this stray cat, she grew fond of their
elderly dog. Realizing the dog was blind, the cat took on
the responsibility of leading the dog to his water, food, shade,
and toys. She would follow closely under his chin to guide him.


----------



## noirua (4 May 2021)

Bob Marley was once asked if the perfect woman existed. And he replied:
Who cares about perfection?
Even the moon is not perfect, it is full of craters...


----------



## noirua (9 May 2021)




----------



## basilio (11 May 2021)

Found this song/video recently.  Prescient ..


----------



## noirua (12 May 2021)

Investors tend to over-analyze when stocks are going down (fear) and under-analyze when stocks are going up (FOMO) - Ian Cassel


----------



## noirua (17 May 2021)

If you can catch fish in a barrel why go looking for them in the river  - Simon Cawkwell on shorting shares.


----------



## noirua (17 May 2021)

Sometimes my share trading goes all to pot when I lose my gumption.


----------



## noirua (19 May 2021)

Oh come now we are all equal in all respects. I am a child of a god and the rest of you motley crew are children of a lesser god. You see now that we are all children of god.


----------



## noirua (22 May 2021)

Now the roles are reversed!


----------



## noirua (28 May 2021)

You may be able to judge a person by who their friends are.  In business there is no doubt at all.


----------



## noirua (30 May 2021)

We all lose money on shares and that is a fact and for very many reasons. Some of us can move on fairly easily and in time it is a near forgotten blur. Others cannot and that is for them, and it remains for them, an unforgotten fact to their detriment and sadly they make it so for others as well.​​


----------



## bellenuit (30 May 2021)

noirua said:


> We all lose money on shares and that is a fact




Unless you mean _sometimes_ and not _over time_, then that certainly isn't a fact.


----------



## noirua (3 June 2021)




----------



## basilio (3 June 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Unless you mean _sometimes_ and not _over time_, then that certainly isn't a fact.




It sounded a bit brutal at first but on reflection I'd be totally confident in agreeing  *that everyone who has invested in shares has lost money.  *
That doesn't necessarily mean they lost money *overall *. But the reality of investing and trading is that not every investment is a winner and inevitably there are dogs and disasters. These are the instances of losing money on shares.

However if one fixated on these events, yeah it would be sad. And of course another question is how badly is ones finances affected .


----------



## noirua (5 June 2021)

What is the thing that surprised you the most this month of May 2021?
					

Asma Hathet's answer: ‘This statue in the Slovak capital, "Bratislava", commemorating a sanitation worker who loved a girl and left him after he told her about his work!  She did not have the courage to tell him this when he told her about his work, so she promised him to drink coffee with him, a...




					qr.ae


----------



## basilio (9 June 2021)

*Fable of the Porcupine*


*It was the coldest winter ever.  Many animals died because of the cold. *

*The porcupines, realizing the situation, decided to group together to keep warm. This way they covered and 
Protected themselves; but the quills of each one wounded their closest companions. *

*After awhile, they decided to distance themselves one from the other and they began to die, alone and frozen. So they had to make a choice: either accept the quills of their  Companions or disappear from the Earth. *

*Wisely, they decided to go back to being together. They learned to live with the little wounds caused by the close 
Relationship with their companions in order to receive the heat that came from the others. This way they were able to survive.

The best relationship is not the one that brings together perfect people, but when each individual learns to live with the imperfections of others and can admire the other person's good qualities.*

*The moral of the story is: *



*Just learn to live with the Pricks in your life!*
 



> > > >


----------



## basilio (12 June 2021)

* What is a machne ? *Telling it simply.  

Thought this was a brilliant way to capture the difference between  just pumping out rote knowledge and communicating an understanding of the subject.


----------



## basilio (14 June 2021)

Thought provoking.
..................................................
*The Magic Bank  Account*

Imagine that you  had won the following *PRIZE* in a contest:

Each morning your bank would deposit $86,400.In your private  account for your use. However, this prize has Rules:

The  Rules:

1. Everything  that you didn't spend during each day would be taken away from  you.

2. You  can't simply transfer money into some other account. You can only  spend It.

4. Each morning  upon awakening, the bank opens your account with another $86,400 for that Day.

5. The bank can end the game without warning; at any time, it can say, Game Over!"  It can close the account and you will not receive a new   one.

What would you  personally Do?

You would buy  anything and everything you wanted right? Not only for yourself, but for  all the people you love and care for.  Even for people you don't   know, because you couldn't possibly spend it all on yourself,   right?
You would try to  spend every penny, and use it all, because you knew it would be  replenished in the morning, right? 

ACTUALLY, This  GAME is REAL..

YES!

Each of us is   already a winner Of this *PRIZE*.

But perhaps we don't see it..

The PRIZE is  *TIME*

1. Each morning  we awaken to Receive 86,400 seconds as a gift of Life.

2. And when we go to sleep at Night, any remaining time disappears.What we haven't used up that Day is forever lost.

4. Yesterday is forever gone.

5. Each morning  the account is Refilled, but the bank can dissolve your account at any time WITHOUT WARNING.

SO, what will  we do with our 86,400 seconds?

Think about it  and remember to enjoy every second of your life, because time races by  so much quicker than we think.

So take care of yourself, be Happy, love deeply and enjoy life!

Cheers.  

Start  spending.... and

"DON'T  COMPLAIN ABOUT GROWING OLD...!"  SOME PEOPLE DON'T GET THAT PRIVILEGE!


----------



## noirua (17 June 2021)

Maybe you own a property but have you ever thought about how high or low your ownership is. If you have a tree 50 metres high I guess you own the highest branch on it.  Do you own 500 metres above and below or 5,000 metres?  If the property next doors drills and finds oil but drilling at an angle they strike oil 200 metres underground and venture into your property - do you own the oil and not them?


----------



## noirua (19 June 2021)




----------



## noirua (4 July 2021)

John Newton wrote the song Amazing Grace. He was a slave trader so in theory his song should be banned and in particular withdrawn from many churches in the United States?


			John Newton (1725-1807): The Former Slaver & Preacher: The Abolition of Slavery Project
		

John Newton a former slave ship captain describes the space provided for the enslaved people:

They lie...in two rows one above the other, on each side of the ship, close to each other, like books upon a shelf. I have known them so close that the shelf would not easily contain one more. And I have known a white man sent down among the men to lay them in rows to the greatest advantage so that as little space as possible be lost...
And every morning perhaps more instances than one are found of the living and the dead... fastened together.
Thoughts upon the African Slave Trade (1808)

Tortures...Perhaps [the slaves] would wish to spend the rest of their days on ship-board, could they know beforehand the nature of the servitude which awaits them on shore; and that the dreadful hardships and sufferings they have already endured [on the Middle Passage] would, for the most of them, only end in the excessive toil, hunger and the excruciating tortures of the cart-whip, inflicted at the whim of an unfeeling overseer, proud of the power allowed him to punish whom, and when, and how he pleases.
Thoughts upon the African Slave Trade (1808)

John Newton describes a minor an African king who traded in enslaved people:
He "...has been to England, Spain, and Portugal; he has six or seven wives and many sons and daughters;... His riches set him above kings... He is a fat man and fair-spoken, and lives after the manner of the English, having a house well furnished with English goods... He dresses colorfully and commonly uses silver at his table..."
Thoughts upon the African Slave Trade (1808)
Caboceer = ruler, minor king)


----------



## Knobby22 (4 July 2021)

No, art should not be cancelled due to the artists behaviour, particularly when it's historical when norms were different.

Art should stand on its own.


----------



## basilio (4 July 2021)

Imagine trying to prove your alive in a world that officially says your dead and that, therefore, the person speaking to me is not alive ?









						‘They said I don’t exist. But I am here’: one woman’s battle to prove she isn’t dead
					

Five years ago, Jeanne Pouchain was declared dead by a French court. It was news to her – and just the beginning of a Kafkaesque nightmare.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## noirua (5 July 2021)




----------



## noirua (9 July 2021)

I built half of the fence before and thought I knew what I was doing. I built the other half knowing exactly what I was doing. Now, I'm rebuilding the first half.


----------



## noirua (9 July 2021)

I invested in the first half of my life feeling I knew what I was doing. In the second half, I made a fortune knowing exactly what I was doing but ruing the first half that brought me to ruin.
This is true as well.


----------



## noirua (9 July 2021)

I don't look back very often into the past. However, when on the highest virtual mountain I do and feel sadness and regret.  There is no going back and rebuilding fences but if only I was Doctor Who.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2021)

Although things look worse they are really better.  Sometimes things look really good but expect nothing because they are really worse.


----------



## noirua (14 July 2021)

Mark Twain


----------



## noirua (20 July 2021)

IF you work hard and do your best you'll get the sack-like all the rest,
But, IF you laze and mess about you'll live to see the job right out,
The work is hard, the pay is small, so take your time and sod 'em all,
And on your gravestone neatly lacquered, These three words............

JUST BLEEDIN' KNACKERED


----------



## StockyGuy (23 July 2021)

"My new hypothesis: If we're built from Spirals while living in a giant Spiral, then is it possible that everything we put our hands to is infused with the Spiral?"

- Character of Max Cohen in the movie, _Pi_ (1998)


----------



## noirua (27 July 2021)

Don't forget to vacuum your fan. This guy has gone a bit Rolls Royce on this job as I've managed it in about 2 minutes without hosing and watering the grass and getting wet at the same time.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 July 2021)

noirua said:


> Don't forget to vacuum your fan.




Come on! A 22 and a half minute video on how to clean a fan! You can't expect anyone except the most crazily cleanly obsessed to watch that! _;-)😉_


----------



## noirua (3 August 2021)

Once more when underwater she rises to her ivory perch to utter retorts...


----------



## noirua (13 August 2021)

The trouble with that director is that henever brings home the bacon but is out there shopping day in and day out.


----------



## noirua (14 August 2021)

How much does it cost to send an 800mm long tube, 90mm in diameter and weighing 11kilogrammes from Sydney to Perth?
How much does it cost to send the same tube to New York, USA. Both by air and sea?
How much does it cost to send from Perth, Australia to the Isle of Arran in Scotland?
How much does it cost to send from London UK to The Republic of Ireland?
How much does it cost to send from Greenland to Moscow by air and sea?


----------



## noirua (20 August 2021)

In life we often talk of mending fences. Or is it that we just patched up a wobbly fence and the posts are rotting. Therefore the patched up fence will fail.

In life we must take down the battered old fence and rebuild a new with stronger foundations with properly cured and treated wood of the finest quality.  Start a new better than before.


----------



## noirua (21 August 2021)




----------



## noirua (22 August 2021)

Yes indeed! It is friendly fellows who end up stealing your elbows when your back is turned.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2021)




----------



## noirua (28 August 2021)

Accept the world the way it is rather than the way you want it to be - Gerald Celente


----------



## noirua (30 August 2021)

One of the advantages of knowing nothing is that everything seems possible.


----------



## noirua (1 September 2021)

How Color Impacts Emotions and Behaviors
					

Color and emotions are closely linked. In this article we explain how colors make you feel and what impact each color can have on our emotions.




					99designs.co.uk


----------



## Knobby22 (3 September 2021)

Struck a chord with me. Big Terr y Pratchett fan.


----------



## noirua (14 September 2021)

‘I’m 18 years old and I wish I was lucky enough to have my teenage years in the 70s or 80s because it’s really no fun today in this sensitive world I find myself in.
I’ve just gotta say how much I hate being part of Gen Z. Permanently offended, self righteous, self important snowflakes. Half of the people I have had the displeasure of meeting, truly believe that this world owes them something just because they simply exist on this earth. Please keep your cancel culture, your self hatred and your pathetic ideologies away from me 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
’
-----
As we mentioned above, the average adult wage back then was around $4100 in 1970, and the *average Sydney house cost $18,700*. That would mean an income to house price ratio of about 4.5 – in other words, it would take 4.5 times the average pre-tax annual income to buy the average Sydney house.8 Dec 2020




You can see that a dollar back in the day went a lot further – around 11 times further according to the RBA’s inflation calculator, in fact. Check out this 'Woolies' catalogue from 1973:





						Australian house prices over the last 50 years: A retrospective – Datamentary
					






					datamentary.net
				











						Young women in the 1970s versus today - who has it better?
					

Choice was a core demand of the women's movement in the 1970s. But do young women now have too much choice?




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## DaveTrade (14 September 2021)

noirua said:


> ‘I’m 18 years old and I wish I was lucky enough to have my teenage years in the 70s or 80s



Noirua if it helps, I was born in 1952 and came from a poor family, I was 30yo before I got my first mortgage on a very basic two bedroom townhouse. Did not own it just had a deposit.


----------



## noirua (14 September 2021)

DaveTrade said:


> Noirua if it helps, I was born in 1952 and came from a poor family, I was 30yo before I got my first mortgage on a very basic two bedroom townhouse. Did not own it just had a deposit.



DaveTrade,  it looks like you missed the 1970's mining boom that helped me into the property sector but by 1989 the mining crash wiped it all out.


----------



## DaveTrade (15 September 2021)

"I'm sinking in the quicksand of my thoughts and I ain't got the power anymore"
David Bowie


----------



## basilio (17 September 2021)

Well this is interesting.  We all know about Central Park, the lungs of New York.

But what was there before Central Park ?


----------



## basilio (17 September 2021)

DaveTrade said:


> Noirua if it helps, I was born in 1952 and came from a poor family, I was 30yo before I got my first mortgage on a very basic two bedroom townhouse. Did not own it just had a deposit.




Interesting perspective. I'm from the  same era and lived in Footscray. My first full time job was working in a factory as a storeman. What I noticed then and afterwards was that at that time in the early seventies almost all people in work could buy a house within 2-3 years. 

Essentially saving like mad for a couple of years. Putting down a 10-20% deposit and then buying a house.

If you were a factory worker in Footscray you could afford a house there. I watched most of the younger people 16-18 were already engaged/married and looking to buy a house.  If you had a better job then clearly you could end up with a more expensive property.

The  finacing rules were simple. 10-20% deposit saved over at least 12 months. Your borrowing limit was 33% of gross income or 25% of net (after tax) . Only one income (the man) was counted.  When you went out to buy a house you knew that most  people bidding had the same situation. A deposit and a  bank/building society borrowing limit based on the guys wage.


----------



## noirua (23 September 2021)

I'm surprised that a country with the green credentials of France would consider selling dirty noisy diesel submarines to Australia or to any one for that matter.  They are certainly first friends of America since before independence but should really be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## noirua (26 September 2021)

When I choose art work: Would I in looking for the 100th time say, "so what".


----------



## noirua (3 October 2021)




----------



## noirua (11 October 2021)




----------



## noirua (24 October 2021)




----------



## noirua (31 October 2021)




----------



## DaveTrade (31 October 2021)

noirua said:


>




There are a lot of rules if you're a man but it seems that women can think and do whatever they like.


----------



## noirua (31 October 2021)

DaveTrade said:


> There are a lot of rules if you're a man but it seems that women can think and do whatever they like.



The quotes are from a long time ago and in those days women were just house wives and men's chattels and not to be considered. So from those days when converting to what we see as modern times 'men' means 'men and women' or indeed 'women or men' or 'what a person sees they are or what they are in fact'. However, I don't see these are modern times at all and if I had the choice being born in 100,000 years time would be preferable.


----------



## noirua (1 November 2021)

Never do anything in the daytime that will keep you awake at night.


----------



## DaveTrade (1 November 2021)

noirua said:


> The quotes are from a long time ago and in those days women were just house wives and men's chattels and not to be considered. So from those days when converting to what we see as modern times 'men' means 'men and women' or indeed 'women or men' or 'what a person sees they are or what they are in fact'. However, I don't see these are modern times at all and if I had the choice being born in 100,000 years time would be preferable.



I thought I was being amusing with my comment. I like your 'Thought of the day' postings, they put a smile on my face, thanks for posting.


----------



## sptrawler (1 November 2021)

basilio said:


> Interesting perspective. I'm from the  same era and lived in Footscray. My first full time job was working in a factory as a storeman. What I noticed then and afterwards was that at that time in the early seventies almost all people in work could buy a house within 2-3 years.
> 
> Essentially saving like mad for a couple of years. Putting down a 10-20% deposit and then buying a house.
> 
> ...



Interesting perspective Bas, I live in Perth and people can still do that, fifo storeman $120K+ per year, house in Maddington about $350k.

You probably nailed it with this explanation:
_The finacing rules were simple. 10-20% deposit saved over at least 12 months. Your borrowing limit was 33% of gross income or 25% of net (after tax) . Only one income (the man) was counted. When you went out to buy a house you knew that most people bidding had the same situation. A deposit and a bank/building society borrowing limit based on the guys wage_.

Now all you need is 5% deposit, borrow up to 50% of both partners earning capacity, let the Sydney, Melbourne ponzi scheme begin begin_.  _

Thought for today, have two lists a must have and a wish I had list.
As has been shown with the lockdowns and the resulting savings, I must have toilet paper, but  I wish I could go on an overseas holiday.


----------



## noirua (20 November 2021)

After buying a share do not only enjoy the positives, so much in fact, that the negatives are ignored to our peril.


----------



## noirua (7 December 2021)




----------



## macca (7 December 2021)

Never argue with a fool, they will drag you down to their level, then beat you with experience


----------



## noirua (8 December 2021)

Can you spot the cat? 
Clue: Look for the animal that is not a sheep,.


----------



## sptrawler (12 December 2021)

Be careful what you wish for.








						This woman thought she was buying a miniature pet, now she has a 250kg pig
					

Rosangela dos Santos Lara has been offered more than $3000 for her pig, but she says she'll never sell her.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (28 December 2021)




----------



## DaveTrade (28 December 2021)

noirua said:


> View attachment 134822



*Heavy fines apply to Split Streamers*


----------



## noirua (12 January 2022)

Yes indeed. there will be a recovery within two years as there always has been until there isn't anymore.


----------



## noirua (20 January 2022)

Their strategy is not proportionally stratospheric but more proportioning the possibilities toward stratospheric financial realisations.​


----------



## noirua (20 January 2022)

"It is a load of crap", he said.  "Looking at the situation, just because you call something crap does not mean it is crap: However, if you are yourself crap then you may well be an expert on the subject", she replied.


----------



## macca (23 January 2022)

Don't drive through water when it is over the road, this could be underneath (near Kimba SA)


----------



## noirua (31 January 2022)

Rules are made to be broken!  In fact, more often, it is the rule itself that is broken in the first place.


----------



## noirua (30 March 2022)

Do not get sabotaged by sugary yoghurt!


----------



## noirua (7 April 2022)




----------



## Craton (7 April 2022)

When heading out into the world my Dad used to say to me, "Before you speak, listen first."
Took me awhile to grok what he meant...


----------



## Recklyn (9 April 2022)

*I’m so confused… I don’t know whether I’ve found a rope or lost my horse.*​


----------



## noirua (18 April 2022)

Her credo, according to her obituary in the _New York Times_ was "Sell cheap, tell the truth, don't cheat nobody."[1] - Rose Blumkin


----------



## noirua (22 April 2022)

...and I towered over this little man mountain above me.


----------



## noirua (25 April 2022)




----------



## basilio (29 April 2022)

A bit longer than a 5sec look.  However I think it is well worth checking out.

Some posters may have seen the  creative efforts of Veritasium.  This is a You tube blogger who creates quite brilliant and very accessible science based stories across a multitude of topics.

But who is he behind the screen?  Turns out he was born in country Taralgon in Victoria... He is very smart. Obviously. And how did he get to where he is ? Give it 12 minutes and think how his experience could be useful to your decisions. Or perhaps friends and family.


----------



## noirua (3 May 2022)

The problem with the world is there are too many people. 
Top 20 Countries with the Fastest Population Decline 2020-2050 (United Nations 2019)​
RankCountryDecline 2020-2050RankCountryDecline 2020-20501Bulgaria22.5%​11Romania15.5%​2Lithuania22.1%​12Greece13.4%​3Latvia21.6%​13Estonia12.7%​4Ukraine19.5%​14Hungary12.3%​5Serbia18.9%​15Poland12.0%​6Bosnia and Herzegovina18.2%​16Georgia11.8%​7Croatia18.0%​17Portugal10.9%​8Moldova16.7%​18North Macedonia10.9%​9Japan16.3%​19Cuba10.3%​10Albania15.8%​20Italy10.1%​


----------



## noirua (3 May 2022)

__





						2022 World Population by Country
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## DaveTrade (5 May 2022)

"Prediction is very difficult, especially if it's about the future."
                                                                                                          - Nils Bohr


----------



## noirua (6 May 2022)




----------



## noirua (9 May 2022)




----------



## noirua (11 May 2022)

AUSTRALIA NEEDS YOU!


----------



## qldfrog (11 May 2022)

noirua said:


> View attachment 141459
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???
Unless you are unjabbed?
Or had a job overseas?
Or are more than 40 and male..or works in coal mining or......
🥴
Seriously, @noirua ,what is/ was the context?


----------



## noirua (11 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> ???
> Unless you are unjabbed?
> Or had a job overseas?
> Or are more than 40 and male..or works in coal mining or......
> ...



A very good question that! In fact you have caught me out in 1. The original context is below:
'Don't buy a junior mining stock with money you cannot afford to lose. And when you lose it all (or most) on a failed speculation, critique yourself & your investment thesis before placing blame on others. As a speculator the ONLY thing you can control 100% of the time is yourself.'
https://twitter.com/MiningStockEdu/status/1523992972290928640/photo/1


----------



## qldfrog (11 May 2022)

noirua said:


> A very good question that! In fact you have caught me out in 1. The original context is below:
> 'Don't buy a junior mining stock with money you cannot afford to lose. And when you lose it all (or most) on a failed speculation, critique yourself & your investment thesis before placing blame on others. As a speculator the ONLY thing you can control 100% of the time is yourself.'




very good..I think the context is key, especially on ASF.
Good find, and i should try not to miss your daily input.Thanks for these


----------



## noirua (12 May 2022)

Gambling: The best chance of winning is if you bet only once.  As the odds are against you betting long term guarantees you will lose.


----------



## DaveTrade (17 May 2022)

In the financial markets 'Common Sense' is not very common.


----------



## noirua (23 May 2022)

It's always a a shock when you realise that your heroes are just normal people with normal frailties - Graham Lassiter


----------



## noirua (26 May 2022)

Kriol: Nuh sweep da night cause yuh wah sweep weh yuh luck. Translation: Don’t sweep at night because you will sweep your luck away


----------



## noirua (30 May 2022)




----------



## noirua (30 May 2022)

Always make sure you are perpendicular and shipshape - especially on late evenings.


----------



## noirua (4 June 2022)

The present PM will be consistent only if he finds the right story line.


----------



## noirua (9 June 2022)




----------



## noirua (18 June 2022)

Some so called developed countries say their country's service are good to excellent when they are fair to poor. 
In so called third world countries they say they are improving or adequate when they hardly exist at all.


----------



## noirua (19 June 2022)




----------



## noirua (29 June 2022)

I'm not saying he is not a real person as he certainly is. However, his continuing and absolute confidence in himself has caused him to lose his personal vision of realism in his project.


----------



## sptrawler (30 June 2022)

The problem today is, children aren't punished for doing wrong, they are just rewarded less.
Every deed is rewarded, whether it is good or bad, just the reward is varied.
So there really isn't good or bad, just less good.


----------



## noirua (5 July 2022)

Discussions between mining companies in far off lands.

President of Kapeander Limited, We are never going to get those three mining directors to agree to our terms. We say $600 million and they are set solid at $800 million and wont budge. So what I suggest is that their tenements are far away from home and we do understand how tough it is to be out here amongst the flies and  other nasties and we should fully understand how much they are suffering and compensate them for all that has gone by that is far beyond their stipend package.

Offer to buy their watches off them for $2 million each and go to $3 million if they hold out.

Later, Job done Mr President.

Close of final meeting. It is with great pleasure I can confirm that our 3 visiting 'most excellent' mining directors have seen fit to accept our outstanding offer of $600 million for the tenements.


----------



## noirua (10 July 2022)




----------



## noirua (14 July 2022)

In life reality is so often a horror story.


----------



## noirua (21 July 2022)

Grasping the deadly snake just below its head, sword in hand, he thrusts the snake into the face of attackers then decapitates the other with his sword.  Sword and snake in hand raises his arms in victory salute. Then wakes up.


----------



## noirua (23 July 2022)

I maybe old and maybe past it but it is not everything.


----------



## noirua (24 July 2022)

Jim Rickards: If You Put Your Money in the Bank it's Not Your Money Anymore​


----------



## noirua (27 July 2022)

I listen to him and I agree he is right.
I listen to the other and she is right after all.
On listening further to him he is definitely right,
But then maybe she was right on listening all,

If I belonged to his party he would be right.
On belonging to her party she would be right.
Then surely as surely be I am biased.
Unless dutifully one can pretend to be right.

If I'm biased I'll be wrong about half the time.
If I'm not biased I am confused.
So is it better to be biased or confused?
Probably best not spend the time.


----------



## noirua (4 August 2022)

Always keep the front going strong even if your back is firmly against the wall!


----------



## noirua (5 August 2022)

You may be getting on the same colour bus to me in life but you will end up at a different destination.


----------



## noirua (11 August 2022)

A country's system that allows substantial wealth to be passed from one generation to another causes in society people who are 'Inferior Superiors' and 'Superior Inferiors'. Thus so many are in wrong positions.


----------



## noirua (18 August 2022)




----------



## noirua (25 August 2022)

Good fortune favours the brave in trading.  Though very a many are shirtless.


----------



## DaveTrade (25 August 2022)

noirua said:


> Good fortune favours the brave in trading.  Though very a many are shirtless.



It sounds like strip poker.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 August 2022)




----------



## noirua (31 August 2022)

Reply: "Surely..." - so often said without knowing the facts.


----------



## noirua (6 September 2022)

Lord Wotnot: "one gets increasingly angry when they (the surfs) keep putting their snouts to the trough and increasingly so as they be mine. This has come to pass since they have been provided with meat when gruel will suffice. For one day each year they are given free rides on my carriages a joyous occasion and one wonders whether I pamper them far too much." "indeed my Lord, I will pass your words on to my staff to pass on to the villagers on their afternoon off each month.  You are Milord too good to us", said the Butler.  Lord Wotnot,"INDEED!"


----------



## noirua (24 September 2022)

Apart from cutting out the glass how can you get out of this one?


----------



## noirua (27 September 2022)

"Quite a good prayer, unselfish too", he told the _Sunday Times_ in 1985. "It is a sort of acknowledgment of God, just in case there happens to be one" - Stanley Owen Green


----------



## noirua (27 September 2022)

It is sometimes forgotten that a bull market climbs a wall of fear whilst a bear market descends a slope of hope. There are still quite a lot of hopers around.
And it is also sometimes forgotten that bear markets rise two thirds of the time. - Evil Knievil., Master Investor


----------



## noirua (4 October 2022)

Never do anything in the daytime that will keep you awake at night.


----------



## Ferret (12 October 2022)

How many communions would you have to swallow to eat a whole Jesus?
- Orla McCool


----------



## noirua (13 October 2022)

Ferret said:


> How many communions would you have to swallow to eat a whole Jesus?
> - Orla McCool



From distant memory communion is supposed to be about remembrance and how followers of Jesus would meet together both before he died and afterwards.  I don't think it means eating Jesus at all though experts on the subject may know more if they have studied the original Bible that is in many parts with different religions. 
It was itself only put together as: 
The Fifty Bibles of Constantine were Bibles in the original Greek language commissioned in 331 by *Constantine I* and prepared by Eusebius of Caesarea.
In this Bible Jesus, as reported by disciples and others, never said he was the son of god etc., This was added when various translations were made. The only correct English translation of part was said to have been made by The Blessed Bede in the 13th century - 
Bede (c. 672–735) *produced a translation of the Gospel of John into Old English*, which he is said to have prepared shortly before his death. This translation is lost; we know of its existence from Cuthbert of Jarrow's account of Bede's death.
Probably because it was correct and went against what people had been told the Bible meant in my opinion.


----------



## DaveTrade (13 October 2022)

It's a good idea to stay away from topics related to religion so I'm going to change the subject with this quote that I've always thought was a good one;

"It is in the forgiveness of our weaknesses that we are healed of them."
Marianne Williamson


----------



## noirua (17 October 2022)




----------



## noirua (22 October 2022)




----------



## noirua (24 October 2022)

Can Chinese lanterns cause fires? In addition to the serious problems sky lanterns pose to animals welfare, *they are also a fire hazard not just to wildlife habitats but also farm buildings*. Fire services have issued warnings to people over the fire risk - RSPCA.


----------



## noirua (26 October 2022)




----------



## basilio (28 October 2022)

An old Cherokee is teaching his grandson about life.

"A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy. "It is a terrible fight and it is between two wolves. One is evil --he is anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies , false pride, superiority and ego.

The other is good --he is joy, peace, love,hope, serenity, huility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith. The same fight is going on inside you -- and inside every other person, too."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather "Which wolf will win ?"

The old Cherokee simply replied. "The one you feed."


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2022)

noirua said:


> Never do anything in the daytime that will keep you awake at night.



Don't let the sun go down on your anger


----------



## noirua (30 October 2022)

That outback town where in my mind I left at the age of 10 if in fact 20 in reality..protesting never to return.


----------



## noirua (31 October 2022)

The trouble with fraud is that they eventually run out of other peoples money. They often being directors' of companies and not always small fry. Unless fraud reduces the company to that.


----------



## noirua (1 November 2022)

He left $800,000 in his bank accounts and seemingly did little in his life. Well, some people collect stamps, coins and artefacts he collected money.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2022)

As a bug or a man of rags in a place where gourds grow guards nothing, so are their gods of wood.


----------



## noirua (10 November 2022)

Please do not explain crypto to me as if I was a 9-year-old. Explain it to me as an 89-year-old.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2022)




----------



## DaveTrade (17 November 2022)

*A persons aptitude for learning to trade the financial markets is directly related to their ability to know what they don't know.*


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2022)

basilio said:


> An old Cherokee is teaching his grandson about life.
> 
> "A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy. "It is a terrible fight and it is between two wolves. One is evil --he is anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies , false pride, superiority and ego.
> 
> ...



That is very true, the real issue is actually being able to identify which wolf is which.
Most people feed the wolf they believe in, whether it is the good one or the bad one, all depends on the narrative they are being fed.
If a person always showed compassion, understanding, benevolance, empathy etc, they wouldnt talk ill of people they didnt know.
But that doesnt happen, because they are quick to believe ill of people, if they read it in the media. Lol


----------



## noirua (12 December 2022)

Hope is a tease that stops us recognising reality.


----------



## DaveTrade (12 December 2022)

noirua said:


> Hope is a tease that stops us recognising reality.



My thought on this. If someone has hope it makes their reality better.


----------



## noirua (21 December 2022)

Plodability:  This is one of my made up words. In life many a disaster occurs including depression, injury and death. Then 'plodability' comes into play. Just keep on going for no particular reason even if there is absolutely no hope. One foot in front of the other and keep on going - even in fact if you have lost the ability to walk then plod on in your mind it is just the same.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2023)




----------



## DaveTrade (Friday at 5:24 PM)




----------



## noirua (Monday at 8:06 AM)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (Monday at 4:10 PM)

Over half of the cerebral cortex is dedicated to seeing the world, and 90% of information about our surroundings derives from our eyes.


----------

